# 2018 KANSAS Thread



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow what a haul! Some nice sheds there. What part of the state are you in?

I'm lucky to find 1 or 2 each year.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Central part...They are getting hard to come by...and most us residents know why...but tryn to keep a positive outlook, and just work harder to find mature bucks...I grew up a farmboy here so am a bit spoiled with abundant amount of good private ground...

10 years ago would find 150-175 sheds per winter walking 300-400 miles....now walk the same distance and find may 50-75 per winter...and the overall size/quality has been reduced. But hey they aren't all dead yet...us residents (and willing non-residents) must somewhat band together and each do our part for deer conservation or another 10 years down the road, hunting will be pretty bleak...


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree, I have seen less and less deer overall and have not seen anything over 140 inches in years. I have already sent letters to the commisheners (sp) and made a few phone calls. 3 years ago the head guy said they were thinkiing about making changes then, nothing


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Dafis said:


> I agree, I have seen less and less deer overall and have not seen anything over 140 inches in years. I have already sent letters to the commisheners (sp) and made a few phone calls. 3 years ago the head guy said they were thinkiing about making changes then, nothing


Thanks for helping ...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hoping to do a little shed hunting and scouting later this week. I hope my posting on this year's thread is more exciting than what I contributed last year.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice mess of horns Jerm!


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I was born and raised in Ks and still hunt there many times a year. I hunt north of Dodge City. They trophy quality has really dropped there. My brother that lives there has arrowed three muley’s over 190”, one I believe is 214” but all were arrowed in the 1990s. He nor I have seen anything remotely close to that in more than 10 years. And we used to see some whitetails in the 160s, not any more.
Coincidentally I received a hunters survey from KDWP today. I competed and in the comment section I asked them to not ever move the rifle season earlier in the year, in the rut.
Rifle season where I live now in Mn starts first Sat in Nov. Trophy quality here is poor compared to what it used to be.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Do residents have to draw for muley tags?


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

i think habitat loss is the biggest key to the deer numbers going downhill all over the midwest, especially the last few years here in Mid MO, also like several million acres of crp has been taken away so a few things like habitat and reduce the doe shooting and we could be set again, but like you say there are still good deer here and there you just have to work a little harder than the past, Nice sheds man by the way! what type of area was the best for picking up bone?


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I received a hunter survey today too and just completed it. I drew a tag last year but didn't get to hunt due to my wife having some serious health issues. Hope I draw this year.

I sure enjoy this thread every year !


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Not so long ago residents had to put in for a strict draw, and few got buck tags....that's how the state got its name of a whitetail mecca...the issue with Kansas is our rapid decline in deer numbers...this state has suffered disease and prolific tag dispersal too many years now...if us locals and cooperative non-residents don't get on the same bandwagon of self imposed deer conservation....at least to some extent... the Kansas deer herd is simply doomed....it happened before in my Great Grandpas time.....it could happen again.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

One of the biggest things that would help, if non-residents would choose not to use that free doe tag included with a nr either sex tag...that's been a huge cause of herd decimation in my area.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Doom and Gloom......There are plenty of deer in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

zap said:


> Doom and Gloom......There are plenty of deer in my neck of the woods.


That's understandable Zap...you live in the eastern part of the state...the western half is no where near the numbers you see...


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

I’m down here now staying warm,putting up/trimming new stands,trying to ‘survey’ buck survival,etc.A few comments (opinions)from a NR landowner to be taken for what it’s worth and with no ill will or intent toward anyone:
1.Our land is in the SE and overall deer numbers are pretty good.
2.There aren’t the number of mature bucks conditions should dictate.
3.Jerm is right about antlerless IMO but the number of antlered buck tags should be reduced period.On NRs for sure but to a limited extent in time and number on residents as well.
4.The pending proposal to let landowners sell tags should be opposed.
5.Restrictions on or abolition of baiting,at least during season,should be considered.(ouch,I can hear and feel the bad vibes headed my way)
Couple comments on baiting then I’ll quit and take the lumps.As background,I think i’ve Hunted white tails in 12 States now over about 50 yrs.Shot lots and hunted them in many ways with bow,shotgun,muzzleloader and rifle.Used almost every technique out there as well- treestands,ground blinds,spot n stalk,drives etc.When I first visited Kansas,specifically SE Kansas I noticed 2 things.How thick security cover was in most areas and the lack of big rifle shooting towers or blinds in comparison to most States.Having hunted many similar areas for years I remember telling my wife,’no wonder they have big deer,not only perfect weather/climate conditions but in this cover even gang drives can’t hurt mature buck numbers’.
IMO I was wrong.The pressure here during all seasons is very intense.Poaching is a serious problem.Baiting is a serious problem.Serious!
As we meet and make more friends here,the more I find out about the extent of baiting and it’s affects.Absent that,buck numbers would increase,deerhunter numbers would decrease and deer hunting would improve.Not popular but true imo.
Total abolition?Ideal perhaps,but even ceasing it during seasons would drastically help.Flame away.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Leftee, I completely agree w/ everything you stated. When revenue overrides the overall health of the deer herd, States deer will suffer. Nebraska is a prime example of money over management. I see Kansas going the same route w/ more liberal tag allocation.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Just checked cards on 3 camera's... almost no shedded bucks. Most still holding both sides. I have found 7 sheds so far but haven't really looked, just dumb luck to stumble across them.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Had 5 bucks in a field last nite,all had both sides.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I would like to see baiting outlawed.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

leftee said:


> I’m down here now staying warm,putting up/trimming new stands,trying to ‘survey’ buck survival,etc.A few comments (opinions)from a NR landowner to be taken for what it’s worth and with no ill will or intent toward anyone:
> 1.Our land is in the SE and overall deer numbers are pretty good.
> 2.There aren’t the number of mature bucks conditions should dictate.
> 3.Jerm is right about antlerless IMO but the number of antlered buck tags should be reduced period.On NRs for sure but to a limited extent in time and number on residents as well.
> ...


I too have hunted quite a few states for whitetails, nine to be exact.
I have hunted over bait in Oh, Mi, Wi, Tx and Ks. 
I don’t know all the data, but I think most if not all of those states have allowed baiting for many years. 
So why now is baiting the culprit for declining herds and/or trophy quality? Just trying to understand. 
FWIW I hunt on my own land in western Ks. It’s 640 acres of CRP grass with some milo food plots for pheasants and deer. On the entire 640 acres there are about a dozen trees, apple pear and peach that are 8-10 foot tall. I planted them. The nearest tree that could support a tree stand is about three miles away. 
With out baiting there would be zero chance of killing a whitetail there with a bow.
I do hunt it over corn from ground blinds. I arrow a deer there about one in every three years. 
What you have in the eastern part of the state is quite different from the western third of Ks. 
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Many of the local hunters and quite a few of the outfitters who cater to non residents use bait exclusively.....how would they kill/locate deer without it?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

I've counted 15 fresh coyote kills in the last 2 weeks...several were shed bucks...its amazing that a healthy buck months ago is now worn down from the rut and stressed enough from shedding that he can be brought down by coyotes...see the same thing every winter, so predator kills are playing a role in this puzzle as well...


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Jerm said:


> I've counted 15 fresh coyote kills in the last 2 weeks...several were shed bucks...its amazing that a healthy buck months ago is now worn down from the rut and stressed enough from shedding that he can be brought down by coyotes...see the same thing every winter, so predator kills are playing a role in this puzzle as well...


Get a predator call and get after them.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

The local dog hunters have already killed 25 plus coyotes around the area I live...


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Df06,Hi.I wasn’t saying baiting is the only culprit but haven’t you answered your own question?In your first post here you talk of the old days and then declining trophy quality.Then you say bow hunting deer without baiting out west wouldn’t work.Voila,isn’t that 2 plus 2=4.
IMO it applies here in the SE as well.Remove baiting and the taking of mature deer would plummet-along with hunter numbers over time.
Good hunting!


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Df06,hi again.Forgot one thing I meant to say,I agree 100% on your comment about keeping rifle season out of the rut!!!
I lived in and hunted Mn for years myself.Still hunt there as I have a lifetime archery and small game license for there.Rifle during the rut has devastated mature deer numbers and quality there.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice haul, im looking at an option in NE KS along the republican river. I can promise if i go there i will do my part in conserving the traditions


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

df06 said:


> I too have hunted quite a few states for whitetails, nine to be exact.
> I have hunted over bait in Oh, Mi, Wi, Tx and Ks.
> I don’t know all the data, but I think most if not all of those states have allowed baiting for many years.
> So why now is baiting the culprit for declining herds and/or trophy quality? Just trying to understand.
> ...


I hunted 4400 acres of crp an hour north of Dodge City years ago. 2 others hunted it with me. We hunted the creek bottom the first couple of years with no luck, then we moved out into the crp fields. We killed several nice bucks out there in a 5 year period, w/o bait, with bows. It's possible to do it w/o corn, especially if you've put in a few plots, we never had that luxury.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zap said:


> Many of the local hunters and quite a few of the outfitters who cater to non residents use bait exclusively.....how would they kill/locate deer without it?


I have a buddy who outfits, he said their hunters from the South, especially Texans, will NOT hunt w/o corn in front of them. Interestingly, they also have quite a few hunters from the east coast who will not hunt a stand if there IS corn there.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Imagine the trophy herd KS would develop if they shut down baiting, got rid of the early muzzle-loader seasons (in-lines might as well be rifles), moved rifle season back a few days to get it away from the tail end of the rut, did away with Jan doe season, and actually made tag availability based on harvest numbers and biology. It's a pipe dream of course as none of this will ever happen; it's time consuming and expensive. Hell, they are already way understaffed with wardens. How in the world would they regulate corn piles a mile in on private land? Canvas the state with drones every week? That would sit well with residents!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Imagine the trophy herd KS would develop if they shut down baiting, got rid of the early muzzle-loader seasons (in-lines might as well be rifles), moved rifle season back a few days to get it away from the tail end of the rut, did away with Jan doe season, and actually made tag availability based on harvest numbers and biology. It's a pipe dream of course as none of this will ever happen; it's time consuming and expensive. Hell, they are already way understaffed with wardens. How in the world would they regulate corn piles a mile in on private land? Canvas the state with drones every week? That would sit well with residents!


I agree, it would be very difficult to enforce. I think they keep it from happening on public (not positive about that), but on public there are a lot of watchful eyes that would not be present on private ground.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Good thoughts Catscratch...but chop er at the root...its easier to patrol less hunters....reduce allotted tags for non-residents and residents like it use to be when Kansas WAS a whitetail mecca....majority of problems would be solved.
Take Iowa (residents) get 2 buck tags and even 3 buck tags if they own land...and they continue to lead the nation in buck numbers and quality...why? Because non-residents can only draw a buck tag approximately every 4 years...Kansas non-resident draw is same as yearly available otc tags...


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

KSQ2 said:


> I hunted 4400 acres of crp an hour north of Dodge City years ago. 2 others hunted it with me. We hunted the creek bottom the first couple of years with no luck, then we moved out into the crp fields. We killed several nice bucks out there in a 5 year period, w/o bait, with bows. It's possible to do it w/o corn, especially if you've put in a few plots, we never had that luxury.


You are a much better hunter than I am. There are no creek bottoms on my land. There are no trees on my land, except for the 10 or so fruit trees I planted that are now 10’ tall. The land is grass 4”-4’ tall. 
If baiting is not allowed, I’ll still hunt it, only with a 257 weatherby. 
Some where along the way it became the assumption that corn is attracting trophy bucks. That has not been my experience, at all.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone going out this weekend? My brother in Topeka has been out a couple times with no success. None of my spots have bedding areas so I may just go walk the pastures and see if I have any luck


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Corn attracts all deer,including trophy bucks.Watch the hunting Shows,look at Youtube,check with Outfitters(who wouldn’t spend the $$ If it didn’t) and look around generally.Ask the owner of Bowsite even.
No question there are enforcement issues,that doesn’t change regardless though.I agree it’s dreaming however,will never happen cause money screams,a few of us just whisper.Sad F ing deal!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Long ago, when first testing the bowhunting waters....I thought I would dump a small pile of corn out by my stand...the mature buck I was after walked into my setup one evening relaxed...stopped on a dime 20 yards from that corn, ears went back and he started looking up in the trees for a few seconds then back at that corn and bolted...Ive set feeders and dumped grain on the ground in the past with cameras all around...the does and younger bucks hammered those feeders, but most all pics of mature bucks were skirting in the background....my past experience's with graining deer hurt my hunting more than it helped it...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Long ago, when first testing the bowhunting waters....I thought I would dump a small pile of corn out by my stand...the mature buck I was after walked into my setup one evening relaxed...stopped on a dime 20 yards from that corn, ears went back and he started looking up in the trees for a few seconds then back at that corn and bolted...Ive set feeders and dumped grain on the ground in the past with cameras all around...the does and younger bucks hammered those feeders, but most all pics of mature bucks were skirting in the background....my past experience's with graining deer hurt my hunting more than it helped it...


I've had the same experience with mature deer and corn. They seem very skittish about something new or foreign in their environment. I've dabbled with it all; minerals, corn, scrapes, doe in heat scent, etc. I'm to the point that I'm reverting back to simple scouting and lack of intrusion into their home. I want to be invisible while entering and leave with no trace that I was there with the exception of decoys... I've found I like hunting over a decoy an awful lot!

We can dream about changes for the better but like said above; money screams. Rules that I took for granted and never thought I would see change such as; a draw for a tag, sending teeth in for aging and harvest info, and specific tags that can't be used in different seasons are things of the past. Never thought those idea's would get thrown away but they are long gone.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

"I've dabbled with it all; minerals, corn, scrapes, doe in heat scent, etc. I'm to the point that I'm reverting back to simple scouting and lack of intrusion into their home. "

It seems us hunters can overthink our tactics...Back in 2011 I encountered a buck that although very diurnal was just plain smart and very hard to get a shot on...for 6 years I chased that brute even to the point of neglecting my home life and business...always playing the wind, showering, wearing those hot rubber boots, scent proof this that and other...could lays eyes on him occasionally but he always outsmarted my tactics....well this year I got a pic of the 9 year old warrior in the summer and began yet another years quest with the same tactics....again to no avail...in a bout of frustration and ready to throw in the towel I decided the heck with it...I'm going to go set that location in my smelly work cloths blue jeans and bright colored hoody, regular shoes, no backpack, no mask, no calls, no sprays, and the wrong wind direction...looked just like a farmer sitting in a tree...shot him that hunt downwind at 15 yards.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerm said:


> "I've dabbled with it all; minerals, corn, scrapes, doe in heat scent, etc. I'm to the point that I'm reverting back to simple scouting and lack of intrusion into their home. "
> 
> It seems us hunters can overthink our tactics...Back in 2011 I encountered a buck that although very diurnal was just plain smart and very hard to get a shot on...for 6 years I chased that brute even to the point of neglecting my home life and business...always playing the wind, showering, wearing those hot rubber boots, scent proof this that and other...could lays eyes on him occasionally but he always outsmarted my tactics....well this year I got a pic of the 9 year old warrior in the summer and began yet another years quest with the same tactics....again to no avail...in a bout of frustration and ready to throw in the towel I decided the heck with it...I'm going to go set that location in my smelly work cloths blue jeans and bright colored hoody, regular shoes, no backpack, no mask, no calls, no sprays, and the wrong wind direction...looked just like a farmer sitting in a tree...shot him that hunt downwind at 15 yards.


Lol, isn't that how it always works!

Chasing the same buck for 6 or 7 yrs is impressive. Shooting a 9yr old is impressive. Post some pics of him, I would like to see what a deer that old looks like.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

"I would like to see what a deer that old looks like."


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

9?...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Here’s a pic of a 9.5 year old buck I was chasing. He always got the best of me. Finally in his last year I had him patterned but I already filled my tag. A gun hunter who got invited to the property happened to stick a ground blind randomly in his path. 

The gun hunter had no appreciation for what he was able to accomplish. 

Sorry for the cheesy screenshot. Don’t have any pics of him on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Good thoughts Catscratch...but chop er at the root...its easier to patrol less hunters....reduce allotted tags for non-residents and residents like it use to be when Kansas WAS a whitetail mecca....majority of problems would be solved.
> Take Iowa (residents) get 2 buck tags and even 3 buck tags if they own land...and they continue to lead the nation in buck numbers and quality...why? Because non-residents can only draw a buck tag approximately every 4 years...Kansas non-resident draw is same as yearly available otc tags...


I agree with this statement for the most part, but residents have a much larger affect on deer population than non-residents do. Take a look at the 2016 deer report.

http://ksoutdoors.com/Services/Rese...Research-Surveys/Deer/2016-Kansas-Deer-Report

I think that they need to either shorten the firearms season, or decrease the amount of tags allotted to residents. I just don't see where 23% of the hunters will have that much of an affect on the deer population, especially when the majority of those are only taking mature deer. Just my $.02.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> I agree with this statement for the most part, but residents have a much larger affect on deer population than non-residents do. Take a look at the 2016 deer report.
> 
> http://ksoutdoors.com/Services/Rese...Research-Surveys/Deer/2016-Kansas-Deer-Report
> 
> I think that they need to either shorten the firearms season, or decrease the amount of tags allotted to residents. I just don't see where 23% of the hunters will have that much of an affect on the deer population, especially when the majority of those are only taking mature deer. Just my $.02.


I have no idea where the report came up with their numbers. They certainly can't be accurate as they don't have a respectable way to collect data. The only data they have on the deer my family and I have killed in many yrs is from a survey they send out sometimes. Almost everyone else I know just throws it away unless they want to write a complaint on it. 

Anyway, I've been around a significant number of NR hunters and to say that that particular 23% are only taking mature deer is a stretch. Almost all of them I've been around are harvesting 2.5-3.5yr old bucks (granted they are trophies to them, but not mature). Spend 10yrs heavily harvesting young bucks and what does that do to the mature buck population? Not saying residents don't have a hand in this. I believe that resident poaching has gone way up since leasing became so widespread. 

Regulation changes and money grubbing have depleted a quality resource that once made KS special in the world of trophy whitetails. If we continue in this direction the resource will become average. I have no fear that deer will go away, it's the trophy aspect that I'm fearful of loosing. It would be a shame for this state to follow the lead of states like MN who have great potential but no chance for a deer to reach trophy status. I follow threads on many forums and it's becoming much more common for people to say "Avoid KS, it's a state of reputation more than anything now. The days of a 150 behind every tree are gone.". Just another hint of decline. 

NYyotekiller - Have you ever felt your state could have better deer in it? Ever felt like it would be nice to hunt another state because your chances of a trophy were better there than at home? I know huge deer have been shot in NY. They obviously can occur there, but are they being managed in a way that promotes that there is significant number of them for hunter to be excited about, or have they been depleted at some point and it's now better to spend your time somewhere else? 

And to be clear; yes I'm selfish in this aspect and am very willing to see a few less people get tags per yr. Wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if KS did away with "meet demand" tag quantities and went back to a draw with lower total numbers issued. I would probably shoot a lot more ducks if they didn't give me a tag every yr!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

catscratch said:


> NYyotekiller - Have you ever felt your state could have better deer in it? Ever felt like it would be nice to hunt another state because your chances of a trophy were better there than at home? I know huge deer have been shot in NY. They obviously can occur there, but are they being managed in a way that promotes that there is significant number of them for hunter to be excited about, or have they been depleted at some point and it's now better to spend your time somewhere else?


Yes I do feel like my state could have better deer in it, but unfortunately this will never happen for many different reasons. I live in a state where we have a month and a half archery season, and a rifle season that is in the rut and its three weeks long. Also some hunters are able to take two bucks, and three does. Because of this, is why I make my yearly trip to Kansas to archery hunt. I totally get where all the residents are saying that Kansas isn't what it used to be, but what you guys don't understand is how much better it is than where us non-residents come from. 

From my time that I've spent in Kansas I feel the poaching has a lot to be blamed for the decrease in deer numbers than anything else, and my friends that live there feel the same way. I noticed very early on how the thing that spooks the deer off more than anything is a vehicle driving by on a gravel road. They don't even look for a second, they just take off running in the opposite direction.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with catscratch. Another thing I want to point out is in reference to kstatemallards post above. A LOT of people hunt KS and shoot 2.5-3.5 year old deer and call them mature deer. They don't realize that those 125-150 inch deer are young. That's another thing that has been constantly affecting trophy quality. It seems that every piece of ground in western Ks with any cover on it is getting hunted and both residents and no residents are now shooting younger deer. Ten to fifteen years ago you could hunt hard for a week or two and see several mature bucks (several way off in the distance but still visible). And when I say mature I mean 5.5 and up. Now you hunt the same areas and may see one mature buck, if that. The age structure has shifted significantly. I was at a hotel this past year and had encounters with two different groups of guys. One group was from Texas and had shot a deer and the guy said "we shot a big, old mature deer" and I peeked into a feed bag and they had a young 10 point that may have scored 115" stuffed into a feed sack. Then there was another group during the same week that was from North Carolina that had killed two bucks. One was a 3.5 year old that was in the upper 40s and had lots of potential and the other was a 2.5 year old in the 120s. I realize these are just a couple examples but this happens all over repeatedly. And it isn't just nonresidents; residents do the same. I'm only stating this because I think this is a huge factor in addition the above mentioned posts. You combine too many tags, decreased numbers from low fawning/reproductive rates, disease/drought/loss of habitat from fires/etc., any season tags for residents, years of crop damage permits, and high pressure and the quality of hunting is going to decline.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

And to clarify, I was just referencing kstatemallards post because of the trail cam pics. A lot of people see the 2.5 and 3,5 year old deer and they are bigger than mature bucks in other states so they shoot them thinking they are 4.5 and older.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Yes I do feel like my state could have better deer in it, but unfortunately this will never happen for many different reasons. I live in a state where we have a month and a half archery season, and a rifle season that is in the rut and its three weeks long. Also some hunters are able to take two bucks, and three does. Because of this, is why I make my yearly trip to Kansas to archery hunt. I totally get where all the residents are saying that Kansas isn't what it used to be, *but what you guys don't understand is how much better it is than where us non-residents come from*.
> 
> From my time that I've spent in Kansas I feel the poaching has a lot to be blamed for the decrease in deer numbers than anything else, and my friends that live there feel the same way. I noticed very early on how the thing that spooks the deer off more than anything is a vehicle driving by on a gravel road. They don't even look for a second, they just take off running in the opposite direction.


I understand completely! Even put it in my previous post that NR are shooting trophies compared to where they are from. And I don't blame them one bit. I sure wouldn't spend a small fortune to go home empty handed when a deer that was bigger than anything I seen at home was in front of me (wouldn't matter if it was only a 2.5yr old). What concerns me is that this very behavior is turning KS into the same thing NR are traveling to KS to escape. You said it yourself; it isn't what it was. Guess where it's headed? Law changes are consistent with turning KS into NY in near future. Our State is making regulations that practically encourage this to happen. So easy to prevent but so unlikely to happen. 

Poaching has always been a problem. I'm not sure if it is increasing due to horn porn and the pressure people feel to have bragging rights on social media, or if leasing has displaced locals who are resentful and "going to fill a tag anyway". I suspect it's a little of both. Either way, poachers sucks!

Whatever the case or reasons; "Kansas isn't what it use to be" is very a very accurate statement, and nothing is being done to reverse the decline. KS appears to have decided it's going to milk the money cow until it's dry. 

Enjoy your trips here, hunt great deer, and visit with great people. KS is still a truly great place and I do wish you the best.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Yes I do feel like my state could have better deer in it, but unfortunately this will never happen for many different reasons. I live in a state where we have a month and a half archery season, and a rifle season that is in the rut and its three weeks long. Also some hunters are able to take two bucks, and three does. Because of this, is why I make my yearly trip to Kansas to archery hunt. I totally get where all the residents are saying that Kansas isn't what it used to be, but what you guys don't understand is how much better it is than where us non-residents come from.
> 
> From my time that I've spent in Kansas I feel the poaching has a lot to be blamed for the decrease in deer numbers than anything else, and my friends that live there feel the same way. I noticed very early on how the thing that spooks the deer off more than anything is a vehicle driving by on a gravel road. They don't even look for a second, they just take off running in the opposite direction.


I almost feel like I might be going into an argumentative direction with this and I would rather it not go that direction. If I've pointed it that way I apologize. 

A question for you as an outsider looking in, and someone who admits that they recognize the decline in the KS trophy herd... from your perspective what is the solution to get it turned around? I can only offer my point of view which is a person who has spent the last 45yrs living here. I'm understand that you probably see it differently and I'm curious as to what someone who has a different view has to offer?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

catscratch said:


> I almost feel like I might be going into an argumentative direction with this and I would rather it not go that direction. If I've pointed it that way I apologize.
> 
> A question for you as an outsider looking in, and someone who admits that they recognize the decline in the KS trophy herd... from your perspective what is the solution to get it turned around? I can only offer my point of view which is a person who has spent the last 45yrs living here. I'm understand that you probably see it differently and I'm curious as to what someone who has a different view has to offer?


From my perspective it is pretty simple, go back to a proven management plan that works. We had one in place for 30 years. Now we have this. But going back will never happen and changes that could possibly hault the damage will never happen. It is what it is. For 30 years it was about conservation, for the last 22 years it is about tourism.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Poaching?
Three years ago, my brother hunted our family farm one evening. He was in a tree stand and saw some shooters but not in bow range. He climbed down after dark. He came back pre dawn the next morning. After the sun came up he saw something white about 100 yards from his stand. After hunting, he checked out the white thing he could see. It was a deer that had been poached during the night. The head was gone.
I found a dead 10point on my property in early November two years ago. The coyotes had cleaned it up, so can’t say for sure what happened.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> From my perspective it is pretty simple, go back to a proven management plan that works. We had one in place for 30 years. Now we have this. But going back will never happen and changes that could possibly hault the damage will never happen. It is what it is. For 30 years it was about conservation, for the last 22 years it is about tourism.


Bingo! Conservation will come around again. Probably after our lifetimes, & right after decimation.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

swkslampe said:


> Bingo! Conservation will come around again. Probably after our lifetimes, & right after decimation.


Look at how hunting has changed since 1995 and the price of leasing. Do you seriously believe that something is going to change after our lifetime? Hunting used to be a pastime that everyone could enjoy, family traditions that had been handed down. Like everything else, it will go to the wealthy.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont think iowa is the poster child some like to make it.
KS, 82,000sqmi 
IA, 56,000 sqmi

KS, 1 buck state to all hunters
IA, 1 buck NR, up to 3 for residents

KS, population 2.907m
IA , population 3.135m

KS, NR deer tags 21816
IA, NR deer tags 6000

I dont know all the other specifics..or laws..ie, weapons, season length, time of weapon usage, baiting, etc..

IA still does NOT have crossbows in their entire archery season

I know Iowa hunters who have been here and were amazed with our deer.

Not saying i wouldnt like to see more management, restrictions, and conservation applied to our seasons..

Nor do i think we need to cut half of the nr hunters and allow residents to shoot 2 or 3 bucks...thats not a solution.

I weary of seeing people say we are an otc state when it simply isnt true..are the nr quotas to high..in some units, yes..those units which dont sell out during the initial draw for sure have too many tags...nor do i believe we should raise tag quota based on demand...if the initial demand doesnt exist..those units should see a decrease in tags..


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

catscratch said:


> I almost feel like I might be going into an argumentative direction with this and I would rather it not go that direction. If I've pointed it that way I apologize.
> 
> A question for you as an outsider looking in, and someone who admits that they recognize the decline in the KS trophy herd... from your perspective what is the solution to get it turned around? I can only offer my point of view which is a person who has spent the last 45yrs living here. I'm understand that you probably see it differently and I'm curious as to what someone who has a different view has to offer?


I can't say for certain because I can only speak for how the hunting has been from 2014 until now. 

My first year out I saw 19 different bucks that I would have shot all day, everyday here where I live. They were all somewhere in the 120" range, and I eventually scored on an 8 point that scored 139-7/8" and weighed 276 pounds on the hoof. I saw two other bucks that were out of range that were in the 160" range. Since then I haven't shot a deer, but have seen a ton of mature deer. The mature deer sightings for me hasn't decreased any. I guess I'm not like the majority of most NR hunters, where if I'm going to spend all that money on a tag, I want to make sure it's a deer that's worth it, and is mature. 

FWIW Kansas will never turn into New York for many reasons. One being hunter density. Where I hunt in Kansas near the Beloit area, you seldom see another archery hunter parked along the road. In November here in New York there will usually be a vehicle at every farm. Before I went to Kansas for the first time I figured that I would see a ton of guys hunting, but this wasn't the case in the area where I hunt.

Like I said earlier, I think that the poaching is at an all time high unfortunately, but I'm not sure that anything can be done about that successfully with the amount of game wardens the state has to offer. Obviously another answer would be to have less tags available for NR's. I would be all for that if it would in fact make the hunting that much better and be back to "what it used to be". Another thing would be to do away with the early muzzleloader season. I can only imagine how good the hunting used to be if it was that much better than what I've seen in the past few years.


----------



## kslineman (Jun 27, 2015)

*Great day with the family*

My wife and I Had one of our best days ever shed hunting with our 3 boys today


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

NYyotekiller said:


> I can't say for certain because I can only speak for how the hunting has been from 2014 until now.
> 
> My first year out I saw 19 different bucks that I would have shot all day, everyday here where I live. They were all somewhere in the 120" range, and I eventually scored on an 8 point that scored 139-7/8" and weighed 276 pounds on the hoof. I saw two other bucks that were out of range that were in the 160" range. Since then I haven't shot a deer, but have seen a ton of mature deer. The mature deer sightings for me hasn't decreased any. I guess I'm not like the majority of most NR hunters, where if I'm going to spend all that money on a tag, I want to make sure it's a deer that's worth it, and is mature.
> 
> ...



To bind his truths and yours- pressure through deer to hunter encounters. Season length, hunter density, deer options/availability for food, sanctuary, lawlessness.... then you can dive into the weather, ag, genetics, soil minerals content and plant uptake, age structure, etc

Most of the Great Lakes states, including our hell hole of NY, suck because of one thing..... hunters. True hunter density, stupidity, drive it all culture and lawlessness.... and this place blows. I hunt public, private, some very managed private at a size that should matter and have killed a couple bucks here that would be good ones in KS....... but I kill my tags, hopes and dreams. To explain this to Midwest guys, and yes I hunt public and private throughout the Midwest, it goes back to you don’t know what you don’t know. Nothing to be upset about. Human nature is disliking change. Just believe the few northeast guys posting here that despite the few exceptions the rule is you have a much better opportunity 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tpr1921 (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow. Awesome shed collection.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

kslineman said:


> My wife and I Had one of our best days ever shed hunting with our 3 boys today


Nice finds! 

Almost all bucks on this weekend's card pulls are still holding both sides. Looks like it's going to be a bit longer before I start logging good miles.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Some good conversation and very valid points brought up about our Kansas herd...its refreshing to see some non-residents understanding that our resource is being diminished...one would be wise to listen closely to what Catscratch has to say...experience trumps opinion.

Nice sheds everybody...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Another 16 miles logged....most found yesterday...the big matched set and two of the nice freshy's were found in the sanctuary behind our house again.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't think Kansas is solo in the deer heard not being the same. I hear the same thing about WI, IL OH, IN, MO,ND. Its the same argument everyplace you go. too many people, crossbows, non residents, too many people taking too many deer, people taking too young of deer, poaching, bad winters, disease. Too many coyotes and or wolves. I don't know what the correct answer is. Going back in time seems like the thing to do but is it. Everything changes like it or not, our parents and grandparents seen a lot change in their life. 

We live in a era that involves instant gratification, and people willing to pay for anything to get that gratification. The bottom line the world revolves around the dollar bill. 

I like Kansas because its different terrain, the weather in November is nice, I don't see a lot of archery hunters, lots of bird hunters. I get to hunt a bunch of different things in one trip. Waterfowl, pheasants, deer, and quail something that I don't have here in MN.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

gjs4 said:


> To bind his truths and yours- pressure through deer to hunter encounters. Season length, hunter density, deer options/availability for food, sanctuary, lawlessness.... then you can dive into the weather, ag, genetics, soil minerals content and plant uptake, age structure, etc
> 
> Most of the Great Lakes states, including our hell hole of NY, suck because of one thing..... hunters. True hunter density, stupidity, drive it all culture and lawlessness.... and this place blows. I hunt public, private, some very managed private at a size that should matter and have killed a couple bucks here that would be good ones in KS....... but I kill my tags, hopes and dreams. To explain this to Midwest guys, and yes I hunt public and private throughout the Midwest, it goes back to you don’t know what you don’t know. Nothing to be upset about. Human nature is disliking change. Just believe the few northeast guys posting here that despite the few exceptions the rule is you have a much better opportunity
> 
> ...


Yep. This QDMA map tells the whole story.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I really have no complaints about the deer hunting in my area. I hunt public in a crowded part of the state and there are not really many nr hunters and lots of the locals think they need to hunt private deer management properties....most of the hunters that I see on public during archery season are in the wrong spots. Lots of field edge stands and lots of food source hunters also some baiters....

There are gun hunters on the archery only areas every season but those are local poachers and there are lots of road hunters during regular firearm season. I have talked to local kids that brag about poaching....shooting more than one buck or turkeys with a .22. I believe that there is more poaching than most folks think that there is....a lot more.

I got no problem with any non residents who want to hunt here. Heck, most of those go to babysitters so I would never see them anyway. I have a lot of respect for anyone who comes in from a distance and hunts the public successfully. But the reality of the situation is that the whole thing has gotten way to commercial.

Anyway, you fellas found some nice sheds! Kudos.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Ice storm madness today......ukey:


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

You mean you're not pouring concrete today Zap?...lol
We called off the mud trucks too...actually we shut our company down for the winter right before christmas...been bored ever since...too nasty to even shed hunt out there today...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I will probably need to do my ruck hike today on the road instead of the hiking trails....probably will be stuck here until tomorrow maybe the next day.....no point risking life and limb driving in a college town covered with 2" of ice.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow...you guys got alot more ice then we did in the central part of the state. Just a little ice and dusting of snow here.
Be careful out there buddy...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Luckily not much stuck to the trees and power lines......but I had 1-2" on the hood of the truck. They say 50's for a high in a few days so the herd should do just fine.

All we need is a good average rainfall this summer and the herd should have very good #'s.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Agreed...weather plays a role in the natural ebb and flow of the deer herd/turkey flocks etc...its incredibly dry here...the winter wheat fields look like bare dirt for miles. Doubt will find many sheds on the drilled wheat feilds this year...deer are feeding more heavily wheat stubble, because the volunteer wheat is much taller...February's top deer menu round here is wheat grass...trumps even corn and bean stubble.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

.25” of actual ICE here in the NE part of the state, the rest of it is just sleet. Looks like it snowed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

2 2x4 thick (part of my canoe rack) on top of my tool box on my truck......the 'ice' is above the bottom 2x4. That's solid ice which will not easily come off.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

One of the pieces of ice I broke off the hood of the truck.....


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, stay by the fire Zap!


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow sorry to hear this Zap.
Was planning on going home to SoDak early AM via Ft Scott to KC,then around on I435 to I29 then north.Sounds like trouble.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang Zap! That is a lot of ice.

We got an 1/8in of frozen rain (black ice). No sleet or snow. I've spent the day catching crappie and bass (when I can keep the eyes on my pole from icing up). 

Anyone think this kind of weather can stress deer into shedding antlers? I've kept track of injured or sick deer several times throughout the yrs and they tend to drop earlier than healthy deer in the same herd. Can weather like this speed things up?

Cold today!

















A 24 and 1/4 inch bass from Sunday.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice fish....:wink:


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice catch Cat!
"Anyone think this kind of weather can stress deer into shedding antlers?"
I believe this to be true...a cold snap in feb usually equals bloody bases laying around...


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Jerm said:


> Nice catch Cat!
> "Anyone think this kind of weather can stress deer into shedding antlers?"
> I believe this to be true...a cold snap in feb usually equals bloody bases laying around...


No because it is just normal weather. They are deer not pansies.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

As of Sunday I still had two older bucks and several smaller bucks still carrying. I have found two sheds driving through the farm, just not from the older bucks that have already shed. I have not gone through the bedding areas and won't until the two older bucks drop. I only try to blow them out once.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out this morning and found nothing. Not surprising as the lack of deer sightings there this last fall, but it’s usually where I find any sheds


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Interesting. I’m a former Kansan. 
In Mn now.
Two days ago in my back yard a decent eight point passed through. Had both antlers.
He had his mouth open and appeared winded. 
Possibly had been chased by dogs, but I didn’t see any.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

df06 said:


> Interesting. I’m a former Kansan.
> In Mn now.
> Two days ago in my back yard a decent eight point passed through. Had both antlers.
> He had his mouth open and appeared winded.
> Possibly had been chased by dogs, but I didn’t see any.


Some will tell you it's an early rut.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Trickle rut, last few does must have finally came in!![emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn’t find sheds like we have in the past but found a dead head that I sure wish would have made it. 20 score-able points (lots of kickers on back side) This is the second dead head found on same property. The other one was a nice buck (probably 170/180 class which sucks as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here’s salvage tag issued just for legality










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Man that’s sucks to find that guy dead. Would have been a beast next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

That's one gnarly sob......


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

aeast236 said:


> Didn’t find sheds like we have in the past but found a dead head that I sure wish would have made it. 20 score-able points (lots of kickers on back side) This is the second dead head found on same property. The other one was a nice buck (probably 170/180 class which sucks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EHD in your area?


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice crappie and big bass Catscratch. I hope to be doing the same thing real soon. Knarled dead head aeast236. Always hate to see them end up like that.

My last two older bucks both shed between Wednesday evening and Friday morning. Now any set of antlers on a buck, no matter the size, rule over any bigger bodied buck. And the shed bucks have to resort to fisticuffs. I got to photograph a fight between two bucks. Maybe it had been brewing for some time and finally broke out when antlers were no longer in play. It was over quickly - lasted for only twelve camera frames. The hair was flying. Here's four spaced frames (hopefully in time order).


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Corn piles bring out the worst in wildlife as well.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Walked a bit today....no sheds but snuck up on an armadillo....it was pretty intent on finding food. Bounced a rock off its back and it jumped about 2' straight up...:lol:

Maybe they are part kangaroo?


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

AMAZING shots hawkfarm!


----------



## Bdhuey3202 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone have any advice on hunting the Richmond, KS area? Looking at Kansas-Unlimited (aka Sac Creek Lodge) but not alot of info online. Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hawkfarm, those pictures are outstanding! I love the tuffs of hair flying through the air!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Got permission to shed hunt on a sweet piece across the road from one of our spots. Was pretty stoked but only found one small 4 point side. Lots of walking


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with Midwest Whitetail adventures outfitters in NE Kansas good or bad ! I'm looking at them about doing a guided hunt there ! looks like they off some very good odds for the size of buck I'd like to hunt ! Also you guys in Kansas what week would be the best for action during the rut for seeing a big mature buck running around


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

redlab said:


> Anybody have any experience with Midwest Whitetail adventures outfitters in NE Kansas good or bad ! I'm looking at them about doing a guided hunt there ! looks like they off some very good odds for the size of buck I'd like to hunt ! Also you guys in Kansas what week would be the best for action during the rut for seeing a big mature buck running around


I have no experience with Midwest Whitetail Adventures, but I've heard good things about them.

As for the best time; I started a thread with a poll asking the same question recently.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5362979


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Last weeks haul....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres a buck that is at least 10 1/2...Been watching him since 2010 just can never get an arrow in em...he's smarter than most men.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

redlab said:


> Anybody have any experience with Midwest Whitetail adventures outfitters in NE Kansas good or bad ! I'm looking at them about doing a guided hunt there ! looks like they off some very good odds for the size of buck I'd like to hunt ! Also you guys in Kansas what week would be the best for action during the rut for seeing a big mature buck running around


I know nothing about this place and it very well could be the best outfitter in the business. 
So just out of pure curiosity I went to thier website to see what a week hunt would cost and read about thier 140” 4 1/2yr old minimum rule which sounds great but then I see this pic. I’d say only two of them deer meet that criteria with two of them bucks being dink 2yr olds. Just found it funny. I guess when the camera is rolling you need kill footage.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm....your posts and photography are an inspiration!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Jerm,

My services to hunt with you next year are available any time, you just let me know:59:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Heres a buck that is at least 10 1/2...Been watching him since 2010 just can never get an arrow in em...he's smarter than most men.
> View attachment 6423289
> 
> View attachment 6423291
> ...


Love the droptine! That would make a cool mount with it sticking down past it's ear. I've never seen a droptine or found a shed from one. Kind a dream buck for me.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice horns again Jerm!

A buddy and I had a pretty good walk on ours and neighboring property last week. The top antler is better than it looks in the pic. We had trail cam pics of three of the bucks most of last year. Nice to see some made it through the season.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSQ..Nice haul man...that top ones a big un...chocolate too! What part the state u in...Lawrence area I assume?

Catscratch...you know it seems that droptine genetic is really limited to certain herds...I probably hunt/scout over 50 propertys and only a few of them randomly produce droptines....that buck pictured is in our main river ground...its the largest grove between 2 lakes...it had 3 different bucks with droptines this season...can't help but think the above buck spreading his seed for the last 9 years is the reason...

Griz....Heck man I have nearly 50 stands and I'm not a selfish man....you ever in my area bout oct-dec look me up...


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Found this one on public today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> KSQ..Nice haul man...that top ones a big un...chocolate too! What part the state u in...Lawrence area I assume?
> 
> Catscratch...you know it seems that droptine genetic is really limited to certain herds...I probably hunt/scout over 50 propertys and only a few of them randomly produce droptines....that buck pictured is in our main river ground...its the largest grove between 2 lakes...it had 3 different bucks with droptines this season...can't help but think the above buck spreading his seed for the last 9 years is the reason...
> 
> Griz....Heck man I have nearly 50 stands and I'm not a selfish man....you ever in my area bout oct-dec look me up...


We're in SEK, close to Coffeyville. Our property is right on the the Chautauqua/Montgomery county line.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Checked one of my remaining cams and had multiple bucks still holding both sides. NE Kansas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow Jerm, that’s a great buck to be chasing. I chased a buck for 8 years only to watch it get killed by someone rifle hunting from out of state. 

He lived in my core area and I only laid eyes on him once and only found one of his beams. Sometimes they’re truly ghosts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

kstatemallards said:


> Wow Jerm, that’s a great buck to be chasing. I chased a buck for 8 years only to watch it get killed by someone rifle hunting from out of state.
> 
> He lived in my core area and I only laid eyes on him once and only found one of his beams. Sometimes they’re truly ghosts.
> 
> ...


Too True....I convinced there are deer much smarter than alot of people nowadays...


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

hi guys

if any one wants to hunt Kansas this year pm me

a few in my group are drawing iowa this year and wont be hunting one of our ks farms. about 1800 acre piece with good drainages and canyons


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

For you shed hunters out there, I checked a couple of cams this weekend and there are still a lot of bucks holding both sides (in my area). Still not over...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

In this area very few still have antlers attached...most all big boys dropped long ago...Found a few more piles this weekend and last though...up to 97 sheds now.

Lots of fresh coyote kills this year...I'm convinced a lot of our bucks are killed by predators this time of year...can only assume they are weakened/stressed/fever from the bacterial buildup trying to shed their antlers, where they become vulnerable...on top of that run down from the rut...its just year after year I see many freshly killed shed bucks young and old, some dead with sheds laying beside them...these aren't due to non-residents, resident poachers, or kdwp(t) excessive tag allotment as we all complain of...these deer are being killed by predators.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> In this area very few still have antlers attached...most all big boys dropped long ago...Found a few more piles this weekend and last though...up to 97 sheds now.
> 
> Lots of fresh coyote kills this year...I'm convinced a lot of our bucks are killed by predators this time of year...can only assume they are weakened/stressed/fever from the bacterial buildup trying to shed their antlers, where they become vulnerable...on top of that run down from the rut...its just year after year I see many freshly killed shed bucks young and old, some dead with sheds laying beside them...these aren't due to non-residents, resident poachers, or kdwp(t) excessive tag allotment as we all complain of...these deer are being killed by predators.


First year hunting in Kansas last year. Spent 10 days the first of November and another 5 days around thanksgiving there on public ground. I could not believe how run down the older bucks were and thought to myself a bunch of these deer will not make it through the winter. I realize that a Kansas winter probably isn’t like a Wisconsin winter but some of these bucks were walking skeletons with obvious injuries.


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

To all you Kansas guys I'm planning on booking a hunt there this year and I know this varies from here to there but what week or weeks would be the best chance at a true trophy buck ? early season when they are still in there bachelor groups or during the rut ? thanks guys !


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

redlab said:


> To all you Kansas guys I'm planning on booking a hunt there this year and I know this varies from here to there but what week or weeks would be the best chance at a true trophy buck ? early season when they are still in there bachelor groups or during the rut ? thanks guys !


If you have time to pattern deer and put a good hunt on a big one, then early season can be good. 

If you are just going to show up and start hunting I would look at the rut. Lots of random buck movement during the rut with first ever appearances from big bucks on the move during this time. My favorite rut dates are between November 8th to November 25th.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Its hard to beat the day of Nov 7...every diehard has their favorite day...most lie between nov 5-12 then thanksgiving week...its the same story year after year here just varying degrees of intensity...

As Catscratch suggested....the opening week is incredible...IF you can handle 100 plus temps, mosquitoes and have one patterned/or sit on water...shot a 161" 5 year old once opening week...was 5pm and 103 F...he was walking middle of river...I was in a tree in boxers and bugsuit

Early Nov presents good opportunity on good bucks...BUT the last week of nov is when the true monarchs hit the ground...

Worst time to come is first 3 weeks of oct...and bout nov 13-23 there is very very little movement in timber, but incredible hunting all day out in open areas that are hard to hunt(waterways, crp, old farmsteads, overlooked places)this is the time when most bucks are locked on does in the open...the river valleys and heavier timber is void of mature deer...the woods fill with fawns gone wild...no moms around keeping them in line, they race around all day care free.

My favorite time is last week of dec...just something bout hunting an old worn out buck that survived yet another rifle season...hunt food sources in evenings.

But bottom line any day in a tree is better than a day at work.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I almost brought up the last week of December but decided not since you asked specifically about the rut... But since Jerm mentioned it I have to admit that it is one of my favorite weeks to hunt. Food and stealth is key. It's cold and they don't put up with much but are very drawn to food so it can be some outstanding hunting. 

Good luck to ya!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

On the public ground early rut and prime rut are the prime times....11/7 till end of 11 with 11/12 being around the peak.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

redlab said:


> To all you Kansas guys I'm planning on booking a hunt there this year and I know this varies from here to there but what week or weeks would be the best chance at a true trophy buck ? early season when they are still in there bachelor groups or during the rut ? thanks guys !


I started a poll and asked the same question a few months ago. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5362979

I'll be heading out to Kansas either the week of Thanksgiving, or the week after.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Found a little guy on public today









And some well worn buck beds



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Final shed tally of the year...121 sheds....175 miles...going to be a few big boys next year.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

That's an impressive tally you got there Jerm. It looks like its gonna be a good year for you this year.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Final shed tally of the year...121 sheds....175 miles...going to be a few big boys next year.
> View attachment 6455479
> 
> View attachment 6455481
> ...


Wow! Nice. I still have bucks walking with both sides on, going to get hard to see them soon once the grass starts growing. I'll still keep an eye out while looking for shrooms.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you...another brand new pair of Merrell's trashed out in just 2 months...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

catscratch said:


> Wow! Nice. I still have bucks walking with both sides on, going to get hard to see them soon once the grass starts growing. I'll still keep an eye out while looking for shrooms.


Nice we don't see many morels here in this part of the state...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Nice we don't see many morels here in this part of the state...


We don't either most yrs, but I still look all over the county anyway.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm. Tremendous display of antlers and a lot of spent shoe leather.

A few younger bucks came by for a visit. I really like seeing the new antler growth.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Simply incredible photography as always Hawk!
That last buck looks a bit lousy...all the cattle farms here have been hit hard with lice this winter....maybe the drought and warm winter, who knows...we just poured over 300 cows alone last week on my dads farm.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photos Hawkfarm, and an impressive tally of antlers there Jerm! I'm already wanting to get some cameras up, but I'll hold off another couple of months.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Whats everyone seeing for turkey populations this Spring? Flocks still flourishing in NC part of the state...impressive number of jakes out there...means they had a good hatch last Spring...bout the only thing a dry Spring season is good for.


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Quite the pile of sheds there Jerm ! There are several dandies in there it looks like ! I have only found 6 this year and there all small ones !


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm that buck does look lousy. Maybe I'll get a chance to follow him to see what happens.

Historically the turkeys left our farm the end of November to winter elsewhere and didn't come back until March. However. this year we wintered two big groups, 17 toms in one and 19 jakes in another. I'm not sure why they stayed or where they came from. Despite those numbers I wouldn't say they are flourishing here, at least not yet, but we have started the spring with a lot more more males than we've seen in quite a number of years. Nice to see after we had 4 straight years with no hatch at all. Some hens have now come back. The males have broken up and some (hopefully not all) will move out to other farms along the big creek, but we may also get more to still move in that wintered elsewhere. We are hoping for a good spring hunt followed by weather conducive to a good hatch. In all it makes for good photo opportunities for me.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I got this photo sent to me today from the farmer that I hunt on out in Kansas. The piece of land I hunt on is less than a half a mile from where he found them, so to say I’m excited would be an understatement. He said he thought that they’d go 180”-190”. 
November can’t come soon enough for me. 

Must be Jerm didn't find every shed in Kansas.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Jerm said:


> Whats everyone seeing for turkey populations this Spring? Flocks still flourishing in NC part of the state...impressive number of jakes out there...means they had a good hatch last Spring...bout the only thing a dry Spring season is good for.


i was covered up this year. had 6 spots scouted, only needed the 1st one to double.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Ngurb-Sweet man!
Yotes- Thats a heck of a buck...Howd I miss those...lol


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

it's time!!!!
40 yesterday, 45 this morning.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

ngurb said:


> View attachment 6471763
> 
> it's time!!!!
> 40 yesterday, 45 this morning.


oh my....what part of the state you in?
I'd give my left toe for a good morel spot.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

If anyone ever needs any advice or help...I live by units 3 and 7.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

ngurb said:


> View attachment 6471763
> 
> it's time!!!!
> 40 yesterday, 45 this morning.


GREAT haul....been cultivating an area for the last couple of years...not a real big draw in our area ... hopefully it stays that way ....

If you're into these - this will be the best $30 you ever spend....
https://gmushrooms.org/product/morel-mushroom-kit/


If you hunt them, you know the habitat they like...find and/or create that same habitat in the center of your private area....buy a kit or two listed above, spread in your new morel sanctuary and within 2 years you won't have to "hunt" them anymore....I know some enjoy the hunt, but I like to talk some sense into those folks with a very simple observation from years of my own efforts....MOST who know what they're doing when it comes to morels all have the same characteristic in common...they have "their spot", and that's when I ask a simple question to those self-proclaimed B&C morel "hunters" - are you really "hunting" - don't get me wrong, there is a bit of a science to it, just like hunting...you have to know where, when, and what to look for, but once you find "that spot" (that some others would give a left toe for:wink , they'll be around for years to come IF YOU TAKE CARE OF THE AREA....since that is the case, why not grow-em where you want them on YOUR property with the hopes that tresspassers don't intrude. I have a few friends in the Midwest who get more tresspassers during Morel season that deer season....many report the same exact trespasser response "we're not hunting, just looking for mushrooms", to which the consistent response is offered, "my property is posted private, not just no hunting".

Hope I gave the diehard shroomers something to think about....always advocate for spending time in the woods, but I always advocate MORE for leaving the woods better than I found it...selecting strategic areas and investing a little time and $ can yield a morel heaven for YEARS and those who do this know ... HUMANS are NOT the only species who find them DELICIOUS. Ever try buying them, dried ....~$30 an OUNCE :mg:


Good luck 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

One of my most favorite recipes...crab stuffed!

Soak overnight in the fridge in water and kosher salt, roughly .25:1.5 cup salt/water ratio
Out of the soak, rinse well, pat dry, cut and dice stems, and cut cap horizontally creating two "boats"

Sauté with butter:
diced stems
diced green onion
diced bell pepper
(I stop when the onions are almost clear)

remove form the heat to cool 

in a separate bowl mix WELL
8oz of cream cheese (I use the garden vegetable blend from small tub)
2 eggs
2 tblspoons of Worchestershire
1/4 cup of Panko breadcrums
1/4 cup or white cheddar

Add to the above mixture the stem/onion/peppers and mix well again. 
Now add crabmeat to your desired level (I tend to use 16oz. as I want to taste the crab not just the cream cheese blend) 
I tend to use my hands in the last step with the crabmeat so that I am not turning all of the crab into mush...

I like to coat the morels in light coating of unsalted butter - again using my hands I'll simply rub some butter on both the outside and inside of the cap
Stuff the cap with a much crabmeat stuffing as it will hold
top the stuffing a sprinkle of paprika or old bay

you can cook however, you like, but should shoot for roughly 35-minutes in 350 degrees...I love throwing these in my smoker with a hearty cherry or hickory, but they taste as good coming out of the oven or even out of a buttered pan

TONS of awesome tasting, much less involved morel recipes, but this one will draw and hold a crowd!

Joe


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I have never looked for Morel's. Any advice on what terrain they like to grow in?


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Find elm trees that are half dead with bark falling off here in NE KS and they’ll be under it most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> I have never looked for Morel's. Any advice on what terrain they like to grow in?


http://www.wideopenspaces.com/10-best-places-find-morel-mushrooms/

This is a good start...

My best finds here in PA have been in low lying crab apple orchards, especially those that have big timber and stream close by with a few logging roads or railroad tracks running through and/or very close to the orchard itself.

Like I mentioned above you can find an area like this and if possible, run your ATV through it a couple dozen times to loosen the soil, drop the seed and maybe move a few decay logs overtop....you have morels in no time.

It is a lot like shed hunting...you have to be focused to find them, but once you start picking up one or two, you just might be amazed at how many you've walked past over the years. A lot like Ginsing....now that's a whole other discussion:zip::wink:

Joe


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Right on Ringer...thats good advice man.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics from 10 days ago. Getting bigger.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome photos Hawkfarm!

That last deer looks like he's pretty old and should be a good one this year.

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Been hunting turkeys,..filled 19 of 20 tags, have never found a morel here..did find a nice 76 2/8" shed..with missing g1. Carries 21"+ of mass.
Here it is compared to a 153" 11pt.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Been hunting turkeys,..filled 19 of 20 tags, have never found a morel here..did find a nice 76 2/8" shed..with missing g1. Carries 21"+ of mass.
> Here it is compared to a 153" 11pt.


YIKES!! That's a heavy beam!

Joe


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be out there scouting in Republic counting from August 8-12 if anyone is in the area and wants to meet up and grab dinner one evening! This will be my 2nd year hunting KS and will be there from Nov. 9-21 this fall.

If any of you guys are local to the area, shoot me a text or PM.

Steven
704-223-1986
.
.
My first time hunting KS was 2016 in unit 3. Saw a pile of bucks and three I believe were 4.5+, one of them I shot.
You guys think he's 4.5? Was only a 7pt with a short G3 on one side. Field dressed 200lbs and grossed 131. I know it's tough to tell from the pics.... I passed a nice 10pt that would've scored upper 120s right before I shot him, but he looked to be 2.5.


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

August is pretty early for scouting a November hunt. The deer will be on totally different food then. But if you're just going to familiarize yourself with the area then you should be ok. Good luck and hope you kill a good one.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> August is pretty early for scouting a November hunt. The deer will be on totally different food then. But if you're just going to familiarize yourself with the area then you should be ok. Good luck and hope you kill a good one.


It is not my 1st choice for scouting that's for sure. But it's my only opportunity to go due to work/family time.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

august is a brutal time to be scouting, but you gotta do what you gotta do. HOT and TICKS, did i mention the HOT and the ticks!
good luck and have fun. nice buck too. im not much of a guess the age guy, but a mature deer imo.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

ngurb said:


> august is a brutal time to be scouting, but you gotta do what you gotta do. HOT and TICKS, did i mention the HOT and the ticks!
> good luck and have fun. nice buck too. im not much of a guess the age guy, but a mature deer imo.


Dude, I'm from the south... I can deal with hot and ticks LOL

And thanks, I was happy to kill him.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Steven
Nice mature buck! Seems the laziest way scouting is pretty effective...sittin in the truck away from ticks glassin bean fields....Preferred food sources at that time seem to be any soybean field with green left in it...once they even start to yellow the deer transition off it fast....don't overlook a good stand of alfalfa...seen many bucks concentrated on alfalfa aug-sept. Watch the tops of milo fields very closely as well....bucks bed all summer long in open milo fields. Enjoy Kansas!!


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

stevewes2004 said:


> Dude, I'm from the south... I can deal with hot and ticks LOL
> 
> And thanks, I was happy to kill him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


ha, i moved here from michigan, not quite used to either yet! I did a july scouting trip a couple years back and pulled dozens of ticks off from a morning walk. never seen anything like it.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Covered up in tornados this evening, power lines down, one basically went thru very close to 2 of my blind set ups....headed to them in the morning..gonna pack a spare incase its gone...hell,..the turkeys we saw and kinda have roosted may be gone..lots of needed rain..


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Crazy weather here too man....and its still building as I type...just a constant rumble outside.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

zmax hunter said:


> Covered up in tornados this evening, power lines down, one basically went thru very close to 2 of my blind set ups....headed to them in the morning..gonna pack a spare incase its gone...hell,..the turkeys we saw and kinda have roosted may be gone..lots of needed rain..


we're sitting here watching all the uploaded videos online. looks nasty. 14 tornadoes and supposed to be worse tomorrow.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Major damage to our house tonite. Tennis ball size hail. Had a contractor come out and looks to be over $15,000 worth of damage.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Stay safe guys. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

A family lost their home this evening, just 3m outside of town..
Thats terrible Jeff. Glad you are ok.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I’m hoping that everybody made it through safe last night with the storms and tornadoes. Scary stuff I was watching on the Weather Channel out in North Central Kansas.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Im in NC ks...had a tornado come very close to my new home. Scary stuff...round 2 this afternoon! Be safe boys!


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Going to hunt Kansas for the first time this Fall in November, archery only. Looking forward to it very much as I have only archery elk hunted out West in CO so far and really love those hunts. Kansas ought to be a lot of fun. I think unit 12 is where we are hunting.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Not just a family, but friends lost their home.
New fence was stripped from its posts for 1/2 mile.
A relic from the past lost its roof. An old country school.

Over 30 power poles snapped off, lines down,..many trees took a beating..looks to have been a 1/4 to 1/2 a mile wide.

Went over the west side of one of my properties, snapping road signs, tearing thru a 300y long shelter belt, again, uprooting trees, broken limbs...
We received 1.25" of much needed rain. Reports of 3 to 5" in the area.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Man thats too bad Zmax...
tornado's...its a bullet we all try to dodge.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

He hailed so hard that it beat my new garden fence into the ground.


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope you guys are ok and no family members get hurt ! Scary stuff right there !!


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

every storm has somehow missed us south of wichita. Huge storms have been rolling through, so far so good. Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Been fortunate here in Douglas county as well. 

Those are some nasty hail dents on the ol Chevy Brian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

kspseshooter said:


> Been fortunate here in Douglas county as well.
> 
> Those are some nasty hail dents on the ol Chevy Brian
> 
> ...


You want to see nasty, take a look at my daughters Mountaineer. Some of them are 3 inches deep and big around as a baseball.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

westksbowhunter said:


> You want to see nasty, take a look at my daughters Mountaineer. Some of them are 3 inches deep and big around as a baseball.


There is a big difference in quality of metal used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Logged in and it showed my 2018 lottery as awarded..









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimsmall15 (Aug 21, 2017)

Has Kansas recovered from the EHD that hit out there a couple years ago?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Aimsmall15 said:


> Has Kansas recovered from the EHD that hit out there a couple years ago?


Somewhat in some places I suppose...but many other factors are keeping them from rebounding...quality buck numbers still low. If you know where to look still some big boys out there.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Aimsmall15 said:


> Has Kansas recovered from the EHD that hit out there a couple years ago?


My area was hit pretty hard in 2011/12 and we are good on overall #'s. Before 2011 the #'s were really too high overall in this area.

We are way behind on precipitation this year and its been hot......hopefully that turns around pretty fast or we could see the ehd effect again this year.


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's see some growing horn boys.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm holding off on cameras this year until the end of June.
Big changes on our farm this year, the farmer cash renting our crop ground put in chick peas; this will be the first time since we owned the place beans will not be in the ground come fall. I haven't been out there in the evening yet to see if the deer are hitting them much. I don't know how long the growing season is, I don't know how much the deer like them, and I don't know if the deer will like them after they've matured. I'm pretty clueless.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

This guy has some potential









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

First fawn on camera.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

We need rain. Way over on hot and under on rain.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

One doe brought her new fawn out in the yard in daylight and luckily I was able to get a few pictures. She fed it and then went and hid it.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Amazing pic as usual!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice photo Hawkfarm. Are those ticks, or flies in her eye?


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Nice photo Hawkfarm. Are those ticks, or flies in her eye?


Ticks


----------



## SpankyOKcowboy (Jul 8, 2016)

Came home today to a new shed in the front yard that the dogs must have found in the pasture.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

following


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone running cameras yet? I am hoping to get mine out this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Walked some public today. Found a few bedding spots and picked out a good tree for a few rut hunts....It was nice to be in da woods.....:wink:


----------



## Shmee (May 5, 2006)

zap said:


> Walked some public today. Found a few bedding spots and picked out a good tree for a few rut hunts....It was nice to be in da woods.....:wink:


Nice pics, everything looks somewhat green. Has your moisture issues improved much in your area?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

We are less than 50% of the average rain amout for right now.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

At this point we may not escape ehd in my area. Most of May and June with an average 12°-15° above normal temps and 25% normal precipitation. Less than 9" this year so far and average in around 18".

It has cooled a bit for a few days but is forecast back to near 100° in a few more days. Every creek I walked thru was bone dry, no standing water. As I understand it the larvae for the midges that infect deer with ehd lay in the mud and hatch when it is not covered by water and hot. Maybe the survivors of the last epidemic will have genetically passed some resistance onto their offspring?

The beans are real short.....farmers will be hurt bad........hay harvest is way low also.

Right now the ground is so hard that any quick rainfall will just wash away and not soak in. Overall not a good situation at all in my area.

Did bump 3 separate doe which I imagine had fawns tucked away and were trying to lead me off another direction but I am not positive about that. No coyote sign but it was also hard to see the ground thru the vegetation.

Bushwacked about 3 miles and one mile on trail overgrown with grass. Very hard to see any sign but I was able to accomplish what I wanted to and enjoyed the time spent.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It's pretty crazy how inconsistent the rain has been this year Zap; some are hurting and others not that far away are having a great year in terms of rain. It's been hot everywhere though!
Finally got a camera up yesterday, hopefully I'll have something to contribute to the Kansas thread in a week or two.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey all, I don't know what part of the state you live in. I am in Wichita. Only one option really for bow shops in town and I have used them in the past. No major complaints. Getting to my hunting spot for this year requires me to drive through Hutch so I stopped by Heartland Outdoor. I was impressed with the guy working the archery counter so I decided to have him tune up my bow. He helped my nephew who is 13 and new to archery get his bow adjusted and answered a ton of questions he had about fletching arrows along with many others. Great service and he was very patient. the 30 minute drive for me is worth it and I see myself using them as my primary bow shop. If you are in the area and have not been in I suggest it!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

It was a frigid spring up til May then it got real hot. The NW part of the state has had lots of rain, too much on Tuesday. We are under a thunderstorm right now and more rain in the forecast for next week. Farmers are hoping the rains hold off for the next week or so.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

atkins72 said:


> Hey all, I don't know what part of the state you live in. I am in Wichita. Only one option really for bow shops in town and I have used them in the past. No major complaints. Getting to my hunting spot for this year requires me to drive through Hutch so I stopped by Heartland Outdoor. I was impressed with the guy working the archery counter so I decided to have him tune up my bow. He helped my nephew who is 13 and new to archery get his bow adjusted and answered a ton of questions he had about fletching arrows along with many others. Great service and he was very patient. the 30 minute drive for me is worth it and I see myself using them as my primary bow shop. If you are in the area and have not been in I suggest it!


Drive another 30 minutes to Lindsborg and you can stop into the best shop in the state. Diamond is okay but Smokey Valley is the best. Heartland is a good shop as well.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> Drive another 30 minutes to Lindsborg and you can stop into the best shop in the state. Diamond is okay but Smokey Valley is the best. Heartland is a good shop as well.


We were planning on hunting public land up that way and I was going to stop by. But I got lucky and scored some private ground so that would be way out of the way now. But I will stop by next time I’m in the area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> It was a frigid spring up til May then it got real hot. The NW part of the state has had lots of rain, too much on Tuesday. We are under a thunderstorm right now and more rain in the forecast for next week. Farmers are hoping the rains hold off for the next week or so.


A perfect example of how inconsistent the rains have been; it's even that way locally so far this summer/year.

Your right about March and April, but May and June already made me forget about that!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> A perfect example of how inconsistent the rains have been; it's even that way locally so far this summer/year.
> 
> Your right about March and April, but May and June already made me forget about that!


Getting ready to get pounded again here in 30 minutes. Half dollar size hail coming. We don't need this for the pheasant hatch.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Doing a little mowing and...


----------



## P-N-R (Sep 5, 2009)

He'd be tender!!!!!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Thinking this may be the same buck from last year.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Impressive buck, I’d hope it’s him!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Everything isn’t doomsday here in Douglas county either[emoji6]
Is it drier than the past couple years?Sure it is but they was exceptionally wet. 
The corn is tasseling and looks great, there are lots of good looking beans as well. 
The local farmers that put in wheat had an excellent harvest. 
The lawns are showing it the worst, some of that is due to temps going from unseasonably cool to unseasonably hot in a matter of a couple weeks. 

As others have stated the rainfall has varied greatly in just a few miles. 
We’ve had some this week with more chances Sunday/Monday. 
Have a great season guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like a big system headed right to us, but I’ve learned the hard way there are no sure things in Kansas weather. We could use a good soaker.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

My lessee sent pics of our corn in the SE yesterday.Looked great but he said could use more rain.
Getting a few bucks on cams but this one is neat.Has chosen to bed under a cam for the last week.Arrives about 7 AM,leaves about 3PM.May stand up only 1 time during that period.This is one of the few times he has put his head down.He's a young






11 and safe this year but fun to watch.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

leftee said:


> My lessee sent pics of our corn in the SE yesterday.Looked great but he said could use more rain.
> Getting a few bucks on cams but this one is neat.Has chosen to bed under a cam for the last week.Arrives about 7 AM,leaves about 3PM.May stand up only 1 time during that period.This is one of the few times he has put his head down.He's a young
> View attachment 6523205
> 11 and safe this year but fun to watch.


That's really cool!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kspseshooter said:


> Everything isn’t doomsday here in Douglas county either[emoji6]
> Is it drier than the past couple years?Sure it is but they was exceptionally wet.
> The corn is tasseling and looks great, there are lots of good looking beans as well.
> *The local farmers that put in wheat had an excellent harvest. *
> ...



U.S. Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) latest crop progress report is painting a grim picture for Kansas wheat this year with 13 percent rated good to excellent, and *44 percent is considered poor to very poor. *

MAYFIELD, Kan. (AP) — Kansas farmers are harvesting a smaller winter wheat crop amid an ongoing drought, but the size of the crop is offset some by higher-quality wheat and rising prices.


GREAT BEND, Kan. (KSNW) - It was day two of wheat harvest for Barton County farmer Lance Crosby. 

Crosby said the extreme temperatures and lack of rain have hit the crop harder than he’s seen in years.



Three or four fields where beans were put in 6 weeks ago or more have beans that are not even 6" tall. 

I have not been riding in the county much but did get out in the last few weeks and have not seen any crops that were looking good.

Lawns look bad because we are in a drought.....:lol: averaging 1" of rain a month this spring. Very well below average and the driest months are coming up soon.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Great Bend and Mayfield are 200+ miles south west of here, that’s not exactly local farmers!! [emoji23][emoji23]

My brother in law that farms in Pratt county said the wheat haverst out that way was down. 

Here LOCAL I have several friends that 60, even some 70 bushel wheat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kspseshooter said:


> Great Bend and Mayfield are 200+ miles south west of here, that’s not exactly local farmers!! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My brother in law that farms in Pratt county said the wheat haverst out that way was down.
> 
> ...


I doubt that all of NE Kansas and all of douglas county had excellent wheat harvest. But I cannot prove that either way....I certainly would not believe anything that you say.

Regardless, ehd has little to do with the amount of wheat that is harvested. It has everything to do with drought and extremely hot temps. Both of those thing are happening here and are easily verified. 

The next time I pass the elevator I will stop and ask about the wheat harvest #'s.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Wheat was not good due to a lack of rain last September and October. Now the rain has slowed harvest. The driest I ever seen it out here was back in the late 90's and early 2000's and no EHD at all. Does EHD exist, you bet. It was terrible in 2012 in SEK, and we had ample rain. I think that the KDWPT was quick to point the decline of deer numbers toward EHD when they actually should have taken a look at actual harvest numbers and baiting.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

2011-2012 were drought years here in NE Kansas and I personally found six dead bucks within 1/4 mile of one another and maybe 20+ other dead dear carcasses. Rainfall amounts are recorded and easily checked.

EHD can be very regional but there was a bad outbreak in this area and NW Missouri back in 2011-12. Found the first dead buck in October 2011..Visable hemmoridging on the face and antlers and no doubt ehd.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Wheat was not good due to a lack of rain last September and October. Now the rain has slowed harvest. The driest I ever seen it out here was back in the late 90's and early 2000's and no EHD at all. Does EHD exist, you bet. It was terrible in 2012 in SEK, and we had ample rain. I think that the KDWPT was quick to point the decline of deer numbers toward EHD when they actually should have taken a look at actual harvest numbers and baiting.


We live in SEK, 13 miles west of Coffeyville to be exact and we did NOT have ample rain the summer/fall of 2012. I had two friends shoot bucks in early season that we’re diagnosed with ehd. The worse off buck weighed a little over a 120 lbs and you could count the vertebrae down his back. Oh yeah, his rack scored 153” and he was definitely mature. Wish I still had a picture of him.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

If EHD hit the deer hard everytime we had a drought out here we would not have any deer. I know EHD hit hard in 2012 in SEK cause I have houses in both southeastern and western Kansas. I am just not convinced that it is always drought related. Just because you have a dry spell does not equal EHD, at least every time. We don't have to hit the panic button when it does not rain.

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/conservation/why-drought-isnt-the-only-factor-in-deer-ehd/


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

westksbowhunter said:


> If EHD hit the deer hard everytime we had a drought out here we would not have any deer. I know EHD hit hard in 2012 in SEK cause I have houses in both southeastern and western Kansas. I am just not convinced that it is always drought related. Just because you have a dry spell does not equal EHD, at least every time. We don't have to hit the panic button when it does not rain.
> 
> http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/conservation/why-drought-isnt-the-only-factor-in-deer-ehd/


I fully agree. 
My wife was from Anderson county and I have several hunter friends down there, they didn’t see the huge number drop in 2011/2012 as we did. 
I think that’s when the states poor management (unit 19), and the EHD came together and magnified number drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

kspseshooter said:


> I fully agree.
> My wife was from Anderson county and I have several hunter friends down there, they didn’t see the huge number drop in 2011/2012 as we did.
> I think that’s when the states poor management (unit 19), and the EHD came together and magnified number drop.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it monsoon season in SW Kansas? I lived in dodge city for a year and I think they’ve had more storms the last month than the whole year I lived there! Looks like they’re getting it yet again out there. We could use one of those in SEK. I’m not ready to start watering fruit trees yet.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kspseshooter said:


> I fully agree.
> My wife was from Anderson county and I have several hunter friends down there, they didn’t see the huge number drop in 2011/2012 as we did.
> I think that’s when the states poor management (unit 19), and the EHD came together and magnified number drop.
> 
> ...


You said last year that in 2008-2010 there were so many deer in 19 that a blind man could kill a dozen in a season with a bow. Now you say the state has a poor management plan for 19 and that why the #'s went down......:lol:

If the states management plan provided so many deer in 2008-2010 how did the states management plan then reduce the #'s in 2012? 

I don't think it would be possible for the same management plan to produce bonus numbers and then be responsible for greatly reduced #'s. Its actually completely illogical.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zap said:


> You said last year that in 2008-2010 there were so many deer in 19 that a blind man could kill a dozen in a season with a bow. Now you say the state has a poor management plan for 19 and that why the #'s went down......:lol:
> 
> If the states management plan provided so many deer in 2008-2010 how did the states management plan then reduce the #'s in 2012?
> 
> I don't think it would be possible for the same management plan to produce bonus numbers and then be responsible for greatly reduced #'s. Its actually completely illogical.


I don't know about unit 19, but here in SEK, last year was the first since 2010 that I've seen strong deer numbers spread out over a couple counties (Montgomery and Chautauqua). The doe tags don't have nearly as much to do with it as the ehd outbreak in '11-'12. Nature is the most efficient killer by far. I still would like to see them drop the doe tags some, because locally it can have a horrible affect. My in-laws neighbors shot over 130 deer in two seasons back in '07-'08. That was on the Montgomery/Chautauqua line spread out on about 1300 acres. They had tags for all of them, but they didn't kill them legally. Only a half dozen hunters shot them all and put tags from all their relatives on the deer. I turned them in, but the warden didn't have enough evidence to get them. It did cut down on their poaching in the years that followed though; that along with the fact there were no more deer to shoot!!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Deer numbers peaked in the early 90's. Been a steady decline ever since, especially out west. Mule deer numbers seem to be about half of what they used to be.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> I don't know about unit 19, but here in SEK, last year was the first since 2010 that I've seen strong deer numbers spread out over a couple counties (Montgomery and Chautauqua). The doe tags don't have nearly as much to do with it as the ehd outbreak in '11-'12. Nature is the most efficient killer by far. I still would like to see them drop the doe tags some, because locally it can have a horrible affect. My in-laws neighbors shot over 130 deer in two seasons back in '07-'08. That was on the Montgomery/Chautauqua line spread out on about 1300 acres. They had tags for all of them, but they didn't kill them legally. Only a half dozen hunters shot them all and put tags from all their relatives on the deer. I turned them in, but the warden didn't have enough evidence to get them. It did cut down on their poaching in the years that followed though; that along with the fact there were no more deer to shoot!!


Chautauqua County was loaded with deer back in the 80's and early 90's. They were the first county that allowed multiple doe tags around 1990 if I remember correct. I never drove over to hunt them but several guys I knew did. I thought it was a bad idea then, and your example is exactly what I felt would happen when they started that. Next came the mistake of an early muzzle loader season and you know the rest of the story.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

KSQ2 said:


> I don't know about unit 19, but here in SEK, last year was the first since 2010 that I've seen strong deer numbers spread out over a couple counties (Montgomery and Chautauqua). The doe tags don't have nearly as much to do with it as the ehd outbreak in '11-'12. Nature is the most efficient killer by far. I still would like to see them drop the doe tags some, because locally it can have a horrible affect. My in-laws neighbors shot over 130 deer in two seasons back in '07-'08. That was on the Montgomery/Chautauqua line spread out on about 1300 acres. They had tags for all of them, but they didn't kill them legally. Only a half dozen hunters shot them all and put tags from all their relatives on the deer. I turned them in, but the warden didn't have enough evidence to get them. It did cut down on their poaching in the years that followed though; that along with the fact there were no more deer to shoot!!


The number of illegally shot deer is very high. Road hunting is pretty common around here. 

This area has bounced back pretty well from the 2011-12 reduction that was due to ehd. Now we are really not as high as the numbers were 2008-10 but that's probably for the better. As far as the number of tags available goes I think that a very small percentage of hunters kill more than 1-2 deer and there are a lot of hunters that kill 0. When the herd #'s get crazy high its not really the best thing for the animals. Now with cwd spreading its probably more important to keep the herd at a sustainable population level rather than an overabundance.

Its really sad to see a group shoot over 100 deer in a small area.....but there are many jackwads around.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

BTW:

For you folks that run cams and may want a spot to put a cam where you would have a chance of getting a picture of camera shy bucks... The mulberry trees are dropping berries right now and the deer are hammering them. Not the best crop of mulberries I have seen but its not real bad either. Find you a mulberry tree and set it up.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Deer numbers peaked in the early 90's. Been a steady decline ever since, especially out west. Mule deer numbers seem to be about half of what they used to be.


I was born and raised 45 miles north of Dodge City. Have not lived there since the 70s, but hunt (mostly pheasants) the family farm multiple times per year. I do hunt deer some on my land that I own there. 
Mule deer numbers and trophy quality have tanked. I know a guy (not me) that arrowed three muleys between 190 and 215 p&y in the 80s. He lives and farms there and knows most of the deer on a first name basis. He has not seen a mule deer over about 170 in 20 plus years. And the 170 size is very rare these days. While pheasant hunting in the 70s and 80s, we saw quite a few trophy muleys every year. Either the white tails pushed them out, or they are being poached. I believe some of both. 
Where we hunt, whitetail trophy quality is not great. But it seems that that has diminished quite a bit as well. I think, poaching and just more hunting pressure is hurting the trophy quality and whitetail numbers.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my 2016 Kansas deer back today from the taxidermist. Already looking forward to my trip out this year. 140 days until then, but who’s counting? 

Hoping the EHD stays away and Kansas gets ample rain so we don’t need to discuss it.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Stud 8! Excellent mount as well!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basehorhonda (Jan 25, 2018)

Good looking mount


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the long brows!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zap said:


> BTW:
> 
> For you folks that run cams and may want a spot to put a cam where you would have a chance of getting a picture of camera shy bucks... The mulberry trees are dropping berries right now and the deer are hammering them. Not the best crop of mulberries I have seen but its not real bad either. Find you a mulberry tree and set it up.


***** love those mulberry trees too Zap. We have a big tree in our yard and there’s **** poop all over under and around it. Considering my corn patch is less that fifty yards away, I better start brushing the dust off the live trap. Killed nine of those suckers last year and still only got a half dozen ears of corn.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I would catch the ***** with dp's and shoot em with .22 shorts if noise is a concern. Especially if they are coming into the mulberry tree, put some smelly fish like mackerel in the dp's.

***** are e-z peasey.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zap said:


> I would catch the ***** with dp's and shoot em with .22 shorts if noise is a concern. Especially if they are coming into the mulberry tree, put some smelly fish like mackerel in the dp's.
> 
> ***** are e-z peasey.


We’re in the boondocks, no need to be quiet. :wink:


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

kspseshooter said:


> I fully agree.
> My wife was from Anderson county and I have several hunter friends down there, they didn’t see the huge number drop in 2011/2012 as we did.
> I think that’s when the states poor management (unit 19), and the EHD came together and magnified number drop.
> 
> ...


One of my leases is in unit 19 and i found several dead deer from EHD those years. Pretty bad.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We finally got one camera set up on our property. We'll set up another in a week or so on another place. This is the best picture we have after one card pull. I recognize the closer buck for sure, I'm not yet sure what buck the back guy is, he's looking to be a slow grower.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Finally picked up about an inch of rain last night. Desperately needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Been getting rain for the last 2 weeks. Farmers don't really want anymore with the wheat fields filling up with weeds. Rain in the forecast everyday this week.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

We want some, less than 50% average with extreme above average heat.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Been getting rain for the last 2 weeks. Farmers don't really want anymore with the wheat fields filling up with weeds. Rain in the forecast everyday this week.


It’s crazy, usually my buddy in Norton always complains about the drought. Now NW Kansas is the only part of the state doing normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Found what's left of this one. Smelled too bad to get close enough to take down.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Dang! What a way to go.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Going out this weekend to scout a new property and set some cameras. I have not been out yet this year. How are the ticks?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

atkins72 said:


> Going out this weekend to scout a new property and set some cameras. I have not been out yet this year. How are the ticks?


Bad in SEK!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Bad everywhere. This is the time of year to scout from the road, no need to enter the woods in July!


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> Bad everywhere. This is the time of year to scout from the road, no need to enter the woods in July!


Normally I wouldn't but since this is a brand new property for me I want to get some cameras out to see what is moving through and get a few ideas for stand sites. Hopefully once the cameras are out I can avoid going in there until mid August to set stands and pull sd cards.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

ticks are going to close her eye


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

That’s terrible!


----------



## Mudlickman2 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ticks are so bad around STL. Hiked 2 miles the other day scouting out some new turf and had about 30 on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I’ve been bit by at least 50 of them this year. Fml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

spray your clothes down with Sawyer in the yellow bottle !
Pa is loaded with ticks and has one of the highest rates for lymes disease ! in spring gobbler I usually get loaded with ticks but this year I spray my clothes with Sawyers and didn't have one tick on me this season ! I wish I would have used this before I got lymes because its not fun !!
Protect yourselves guys !!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

sub'd :darkbeer:


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

redlab said:


> spray your clothes down with Sawyer in the yellow bottle !
> Pa is loaded with ticks and has one of the highest rates for lymes disease ! in spring gobbler I usually get loaded with ticks but this year I spray my clothes with Sawyers and didn't have one tick on me this season ! I wish I would have used this before I got lymes because its not fun !!
> Protect yourselves guys !!


I spray down with Sawyer...doesn’t work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

kstatemallards said:


> I spray down with Sawyer...doesn’t work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously? That’s weird. I started using it around 2013/2014 and as god is my witness I haven’t had a tick since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Seriously? That’s weird. I started using it around 2013/2014 and as god is my witness I haven’t had a tick since then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is good stuff!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I just zap the little bastadages.

:darkbeer:

On another note, we better get some good amounts of rainfall in the next few weeks or its going to get ugly.

Oppressive heat wave continues and still less than 50% of average precipitation for the year.


----------



## dkm (Jan 2, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Long ago, when first testing the bowhunting waters....I thought I would dump a small pile of corn out by my stand...the mature buck I was after walked into my setup one evening relaxed...stopped on a dime 20 yards from that corn, ears went back and he started looking up in the trees for a few seconds then back at that corn and bolted...Ive set feeders and dumped grain on the ground in the past with cameras all around...the does and younger bucks hammered those feeders, but most all pics of mature bucks were skirting in the background....my past experience's with graining deer hurt my hunting more than it helped it...


agreed, the older deer always come in from downwind, and usually wait till its dark in my experience


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, rain all around us yesterday afternoon and we still got nothing! So freakin dry here.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

zap said:


> I just zap the little bastadages.
> 
> :darkbeer:
> 
> ...


Basically no rain in the forecast for the next 10 days. [emoji107]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

These are two different bucks. Both have triple splits on their right and the first has a split on his left as well. I put him at 3.5, maybe 4.5 last year. Going to be tough if he walks by because I think he’ll be at least 170/180 based on how he looked last year. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Finally got out tonight to set some cameras. Saw 15 deer on the property and 2 really nice bucks. Ran off a trespasser which really pissed me off. He came riding in on a 4 wheeler and turned and ran as soon as he saw us. 

I’ll be putting up new no trespassing signs soon. Sure hope I don’t see this guy again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRX OKIE 87 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello all! I'm new to KS recently relocated from OK for work. I'm living around the Milford Wildlife Area and was wondering if any of you have hunted this area or hunt this area. I've never hunted Public Land, but seemingly have no choice this year. Any pictures of deer that have come from the area or tips on hunting there....

Anything helps!

Thanks y'all


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Plenty of deer up there but the public land gets a lot of pressure. Might be worth driving west to hunt. Kanopolis lake, Wilson lake, cedar bluff is where I would be looking if I had robbing public land this year. Kansas has some great public land but you have to work to kill nice deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Kansas guys, I heard from my representative there is a movement in Topeka to get legislation authored that would make non-res tags over the counter in 2019, along with making Kansas a two buck state. This is obviously a very legitimate source, better get your reps called. Keep in mind, this is not yet proposed legislation, but it would be a good idea to let them know where we stand now!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> Hey Kansas guys, I heard from my representative there is a movement in Topeka to get legislation authored that would make non-res tags over the counter in 2019, along with making Kansas a two buck state. This is obviously a very legitimate source, better get your reps called. Keep in mind, this is not yet proposed legislation, but it would be a good idea to let them know where we stand now!


If that all comes true my 2018 NR tag will be the last one I buy.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> Hey Kansas guys, I heard from my representative there is a movement in Topeka to get legislation authored that would make non-res tags over the counter in 2019, along with making Kansas a two buck state. This is obviously a very legitimate source, better get your reps called. Keep in mind, this is not yet proposed legislation, but it would be a good idea to let them know where we stand now!


Oh Lord, Kansas would turn into the next Illinois if that happens. I know very few hunters in my area who actually support 2 buck legislation and OTC tags for non-residents. It's just a ploy to get money for the state.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Oh Lord, Kansas would turn into the next Illinois if that happens. I know very few hunters in my area who actually support 2 buck legislation and OTC tags for non-residents. It's just a ploy to get money for the state.


Our main culprit is Farm Bureau lobbyists, they won’t be happy until every deer in the state of Kansas is dead.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

KSQ2 said:


> Hey Kansas guys, I heard from my representative there is a movement in Topeka to get legislation authored that would make non-res tags over the counter in 2019, along with making Kansas a two buck state. This is obviously a very legitimate source, better get your reps called. Keep in mind, this is not yet proposed legislation, but it would be a good idea to let them know where we stand now!


That would be the stupidest thing EVER. I wish they’d give less tags and I’m a non resident. 2 bucks and over the counter would stick a fork in y’alls great state. Hope for everyone’s sake this never happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> Our main culprit is Farm Bureau lobbyists, they won’t be happy until every deer in the state of Kansas is dead.


Sounds about right. Our main problems here in Illinois are 1) greedy politicians that see nothing but $$ and 2) insurance lobbyists in Springfield & Chicago

I really hope that your state doesn't pass any such legislation. Do everything you can to fight it.


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Starting to see some progress via the cell camera. Hope he puts on some mass this month.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

atkins72 said:


> Plenty of deer up there but the public land gets a lot of pressure. Might be worth driving west to hunt. Kanopolis lake, Wilson lake, cedar bluff is where I would be looking if I had robbing public land this year. Kansas has some great public land but you have to work to kill nice deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see you are from the south since you said "up there"
I would not go west, Kanopolis and Wilson are surrounded by nr leasees and the public area's gets hit hard from mid Oct thru late November


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

A couple new guys showed up at our place the past couple of weeks.















Even better, it looks like some rain is actually headed our way!


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dafis said:


> see you are from the south since you said "up there"
> I would not go west, Kanopolis and Wilson are surrounded by nr leasees and the public area's gets hit hard from mid Oct thru late November


I am from Wichita but I have hunted both Kanopolis and Wilson with good success. Cedar Bluff has the largest amount of deer on any public land I have ever seen. But it is a haul out there.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

atkins72 said:


> I am from Wichita but I have hunted both Kanopolis and Wilson with good success. Cedar Bluff has the largest amount of deer on any public land I have ever seen. But it is a haul out there.


I have a good buddy who hunts Cedar Bluff most years. He said last year was tough, he did see a stud, but the pressure was the worst he has seen it. There are still deer there though, according to him.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Received an awesome 3" of rain this morning. We were in the severe drought zone, so this was well received!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad you got some rain, Griz.

We sure could use some, around 10" would do just fine.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

zap said:


> Glad you got some rain, Griz.
> 
> We sure could use some, around 10" would do just fine.


Heck I'm gettin tired of dumping out 1.30" every morning out west here lol. It is crazy the rains we have been getting the country around here is lookin great, but the lake down the road is still 20' low. I think it's gonna take a few ten inch rains to fill that sucker


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

With 43 counties in severe drought conditions the state just opened up crp land for making hay/cattle grazing.

We have 105 counties total in Kansas.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Both my places got missed by the storms yesterday. Not a drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

zap said:


> With 43 counties in severe drought conditions the state just opened up crp land for making hay/cattle grazing.
> 
> That will only concentrate the deer to what cover is left. It will be hard to get that grass cover back long term. I seen the same thing in South Dakota 10 years ago. Made for easy deer hunting and the pheasant hunting as tuff as you could find, and a lot of that grass never came back.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zap said:


> With 43 counties in severe drought conditions the state just opened up crp land for making hay/cattle grazing.
> 
> We have 105 counties total in Kansas.


If I remember right they did that back in '11 and '12 too, right Zap?


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

I sure hope the farmer for the land I hunt doesn't cut the CRP. That would devastate deer and turkey habitat on my place.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

They do it quite frequently. It is the pheasants that it really hurts.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

We have a section or two of crp that is the best pheasant hunting ground in the county...we are only allowed to cut a percentage of it every few years, never all of it at once. Crp holds more big mature bucks than good timber ground around here...


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Pretty sure the CRP can only be cut at at 50% rate. At least that's what my FSA office told me. I have 150 acres and 79 in CRP, and even though they've opened it up in my county for hay, my CRP doesn't qualify because of the program it's categorized in.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

CRP is what helps keep Kansas a good hunting state...without a percentage of uncut Crp across the state, wildlife populations would suffer greatly.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> We have a section or two of crp that is the best pheasant hunting ground in the county...we are only allowed to cut a percentage of it every few years, never all of it at once. Crp holds more big mature bucks than good timber ground around here...


Shhhh... lol


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Shhhh... lol


That’s no joke. Precisely why I really hope they don’t cut any on this property. I know there a couple 150” deer in there and from what the neighbors told me there is one that should push 180” running around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

atkins72 said:


> That’s no joke. Precisely why I really hope they don’t cut any on this property. I know there a couple 150” deer in there and from what the neighbors told me there is one that should push 180” running around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The local Corps rangers got behind on burning crp a few years ago so they burned it in the fall....now they still burn it in the fall because there is nothing to burn in the spring.

I do not agree with that but it does take travelways away from the deer which can work to a hunters benefit.

:wink:

Crp is excellent buck cover.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Dafis said:


> see you are from the south since you said "up there"
> I would not go west, Kanopolis and Wilson are surrounded by nr leasees and the public area's gets hit hard from mid Oct thru late November


The Sw end of Wilson has a few good timbered canyons and nice deer cover....but I find very few sheds there each year. If in the area in the summer visit the marina store...inside is a couple walls full of nice bucks taken around the lake years back...but like most areas its been overhunted too long...always a chance at a good one though.

Now if talking watersports, swimming and camping Wilson lake can't be beat....clearest/cleanest lake in Kansas.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

They are growing! Got some nice deer moving on daylight!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Then there is this monster. Now numero uno on the hit list.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

atkins72 said:


> Then there is this monster. Now numero uno on the hit list.
> View attachment 6549457
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you get a chance at that stud


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

pinwheeled said:


> Hope you get a chance at that stud


Me too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewayne crews (Jun 23, 2007)

Deer declining in numbers and quality!! The cause follows.

This is My 2 cents, since I started hunting in the 80’s there was 2 hunting shows on tv at that time more likely only 1. Then along came Dick Idol and Roger Raglin making videos showing some really good deer throughout the US and Canada. Then along comes Jackie Bushman and Not to long after Here comes Realtree. Well that started them all.. Now it seems to be over a 100 different shows.

I have seen all the shows go from shooting really good deer to just shooting a deer to get it all caught on CAMERA!!! I have personally seen a deer killed in 2005 by a celebrity pro staff in Illinois at a Outfitter that you could have taken in my home State Florida. I personally heard from the outfitter that he needed to get a kill on Camera or his Job was going to be in jeopardy. WOW! I thought to 
my self. MONEY is the factor here.

Since that time the deer killing film industry has been on a very displeasing journey of just killing animals to get them on Film.. (My Opinion) The shows are educating our youth. The Drury team seems to have changed there direction over the years. It is my hope that the rest will follow. It also seems that Iowa has pretty good understanding on Tag management. Except for the celebrity and Govener tags. If this is still in play. 

Not to mention that predators (coyotes),diseases,poaching,loss of habitat and Outfiters (money driven again) are taken a toll as well.

Now it appears to be moving to the Elk hunting industry. 

Wake up America.


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

This wide eight showed up this weekend with his buddy. Starting to look more promising. Hope we get the rain they are calling for this weekend.


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Didn't put any cameras out this year and might not. Haven't shot anything for 4 or 5 years now. Nothing of any size. Population is way down in my area.If or when I go out this year it will be blind. May put out cameras then just see how it goes.Had alot of people in and out of my best area this spring messed up things big time.I'll be surprised if most of my ladder stands are still there. Gotta love your neighbors and (distant) family.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

kansas_hick said:


> Didn't put any cameras out this year and might not. Haven't shot anything for 4 or 5 years now. Nothing of any size. Population is way down in my area.If or when I go out this year it will be blind. May put out cameras then just see how it goes.Had alot of people in and out of my best area this spring messed up things big time.I'll be surprised if most of my ladder stands are still there. Gotta love your neighbors and (distant) family.


Sorry to hear that. Seems to be real mixed across the state right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

SO when do you all start hunting? Unless we get a cold front I likely won't step into a stand until the second week of October. Maybe sit a morning in my observation stand earlier.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Opening day, deer move 365.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Killed my second biggest buck to date on opening day a few years back. Unless I’ve got a wrong wind or something else going on, I’ll be hunting first day. 

I’ve waited since early November last year to be able to deer hunt. Not sure I could wait until mid October to get back to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbates63 (Nov 30, 2008)

here is from my first card pull of the year


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I wait until cool weather in late October to hunt. Just personal preference, the deer move earlier in the calendar, I just don’t want to be done early. I shot a buck the second day of deer season many moons ago and vowed I’d never do that again.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Any rain in NE Kansas lately? Unit 10


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

No, dry as a bone.

We have had less than 50% of the average this year.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks zap, maybe it will pick up soon.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Meanwhile Goodland, KS is under yet another severe thunderstorm warning. I think eastern and western Kansas have switched places this summer.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Not much rain with this one. We were in the bullseye but it just did not drop any rain. Most of the storms are like that out here. They look big and nasty on radar but generally it is just wind and hail.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

atkins72 said:


> SO when do you all start hunting? Unless we get a cold front I likely won't step into a stand until the second week of October. Maybe sit a morning in my observation stand earlier.


If you’re running cameras that will tell you when to hunt. Last year I had several big bucks cruising mid October during average temps. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

3dn4jc said:


> Any rain in NE Kansas lately? Unit 10


I’m in 19 and upper part of unit 11. We need so much rain it’s not even funny. 

I saw corn fields that have already be cut, I’m guessing for silage, on I35 today. 

The cricks in my neck of the woods have been bone dry for months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayhawkmarauder (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone have some knowledge about hunting elk on Fort Riley that they would share? I've got the any elk tag.


----------



## mbates63 (Nov 30, 2008)

the elk seem to stay towards the northern parts of post, just stay north of the impact area and you should run into them


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kstatemallards said:


> I’m in 19 and upper part of unit 11. We need so much rain it’s not even funny.
> 
> I saw corn fields that have already be cut, I’m guessing for silage, on I35 today.
> 
> ...


Yup, I saw this coming two months ago. Its a shame.


----------



## jayhawkmarauder (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks 63


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

We have done well in this area for rain.. no complaints in that department..

Friend informed me of what he classified as a 180s,..14pts...huntable on one of my properties...gettin exciting..days are flying by..


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Just under 1" sat. night,..another solid 1/2" in town this morning..
Northwest side of county missed the 1"..they got 4" this morning..
Another round of showers here now.


----------



## SpankyOKcowboy (Jul 8, 2016)

Haven't had excess rain in our part but have had enough to not stress too bad. Did get 1.6 inches the last couple days. So we are happy with that.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Just under 1" sat. night,..another solid 1/2" in town this morning..
> Northwest side of county missed the 1"..they got 4" this morning..
> Another round of showers here now.


I hate you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We’ve had some good soaking rains the last two days here in Montgomery county. They were MUCH needed!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

1.25" total for yesterday. So needed in our area.

Anyone here ever experiment using horizontal rubs? I was watching some Youtube video's with Ted Miller and he had good success using them. Seemed interesting.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Teds had great success with them. 
I’m gonna put up a couple and see what happens 

I have several pine trees in my yard and every year I have at least one branch that is horizontal that gats rubbed. 

Using a pine limb is key to the success I think. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

I’ve been watching teds hunts for the last few years. I’m going to give it a try this fall. Says not to put them out to wary because they will dry out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Hoping he added a bit more, but if is awfully dry. corn being in NE KS and it is brown out there.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I doubt the crops around here will produce much at all unless they are irrigated and not many are.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NC Kansas has been getting some good rains...fall crops looking good here...Seen several big boys already.


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Jerm said:


> NC Kansas has been getting some good rains...fall crops looking good here...Seen several big boys already.


That's good to hear :thumbs_up getting excited !!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

https://www.plantmaps.com/interactive-kansas-drought-monitor-map.php


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice line of showers coming thru nck right now..moving nne


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Here it comes again..beans, milo, even dryland corn all looks great...borderline incredible.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 6563413
> 
> 
> Here it comes again..beans, milo, even dryland corn all looks great...borderline incredible.


We got 3/4" last night....how much you get Z? 
Theres some record dryland corn and beans out there for sure....milo's just starting to head out...its the time that the big boys transition there bedding into the milo fields.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

any of you guys have a two man ladder stand or two hanging around you might part with? I am needing two more for this season, or one more and a ground blind.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if we've seen this guy before, he didn't give us a real good look yet.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

We actually got a bit of rain yesterday morn.....1". Within an hour everything was bone dry again.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Farmers are claiming that this has the potential to be the best milo crop ever out west.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The farmers around here do not agree......:lol:

Maybe I need to go and hunt north of Salina this season?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zap said:


> The farmers around here do not agree......:lol:
> 
> Maybe I need to go and hunt north of Salina this season?


There probably is not all that much milo planted in your area? More beans and corn I assume?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes. But there is some milo. I need to look at some corn ears.....probably pretty poor.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Marty I know we have not had much rain around here but I was scouting last weekend and the beans are nipple high we can barely see the bucks in this stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

But are there any bean pods?

Here we are under 50% of normal. 

I have not been out n about in the country in a while...too busy working in the heat and then recuperating from that....today was real nasty.

Hope you have a great season.


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

Sadly, I cannot make it this year to KS because of work. My dad will be making the trip without me, hoping he can connect. I will be following along here with everyone! Best of luck to you all.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got 2” in 45 minutes!! 
I’ve had a total of 4” in the last 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Its the best martin, 150s behind every tree, sometimes 2


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Its the best martin, 150s behind every tree, sometimes 2


Lol 🤣[emoji23]🤣[emoji23]🤣[emoji23]🤣[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

KSQ2 said:


> View attachment 6564681
> 
> I'm not sure if we've seen this guy before, he didn't give us a real good look yet.


Stud. long main beams and long tines. Looks good


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks! Hope he sticks around, not too many pics of him.

We're giving Ted Miller's horizontal rub a go this year. If it works, I hope I buried the posts deep enough, that ground was hard!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks Good KSQ2!

Best of luck this season.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Zap, you too! Hopefully you’ll have some good rains between now and then.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

I saw where Ted says to not put them out early because the wood will dry out and not be sappy. I’m with you I think put them out early so they get used to it. Let us know how the horizontal rub does. I plan on doing one also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

bowhunter9 said:


> I saw where Ted says to not put them out early because the wood will dry out and not be sappy. I’m with you I think put them out early so they get used to it. Let us know how the horizontal rub does. I plan on doing one also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that the posts are set, we’ll wait until October to put the pine limb on. Also going to put on a small branch on the forks at the top to droop down for a scrape. I’ll put a camera over it to see what happens.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

KSQ2 said:


> Thanks Zap, you too! Hopefully you’ll have some good rains between now and then.


It is what it is, I may hunt outside my area in Kansas and the surrounding states this season anyway. We sure are as bone dry here.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Compared to the past several years the vast majority of does I see have single fawns this year, and not twins. And the fawns are smaller for this time of year. I think it's another effect of the drought. Anyone else seeing the same thing? We've had three rains over the last two weeks and I may have to cut the yard for the first time in two months. At least I'm not seeing or smelling dead deer so maybe we'll avoid any EHD this year.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

The fawns I’ve been seeing are good sized and healthy looking. 
Saw a set of twins this morning. 
They have been out good these cool mornings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Our beans are full of pods..

44" tall and growing..with more flowers...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 6567577
> View attachment 6567583
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you have a great year Brian !!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 6567577
> View attachment 6567583
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Round here, I am working in the country starting today for a bit.....drove by some 18" beans and some cut corn, some of that was left standing and it looked like it was kindling.......imagine they made silage from it.

I need to stop and look at the plants, maybe tomorrow......tried to hit the job hard on day 1 and was beat coming home, been dang hot.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

I saw a few corn fields getting knocked down yesterday, a few more still standing but dont look great. Looks like beans are either waist high or terrible spotty and ankle high.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

This milo was planted a bit late..its just starting to show heads.. 
Its on an inside field, have been waiting to see it rotated here for years...between 2 creeks.. my west side has soybeans, alfalfa and a couple areas which will be wheat...love this property.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Dry land corn, full ears..


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Pastures are all doing well..green..cattle gettin fat..this property is amazing.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Set a stand today to hopefully see some of the bucks return to this area, all survived as far as i know.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking good Brian! For cover it’s hard to beat a ladder stand in a cedar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Trial, were you on a Muley hunt this yr?...hope you have a great season as well. 
Ernie is in Alaska right now..Caribou hunt. 
He will be here next year..

Yes sir, love mature cedars for a stand..


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> Thanks Trial, were you on a Muley hunt this yr?...hope you have a great season as well.
> Ernie is in Alaska right now..Caribou hunt.
> He will be here next year..


I talked to him before he left. I head out for a two week elk hunt in the first two weeks of September....mule deer later that month. 

If my 2019 August caribou hunt falls through I maybe I can make it next nov. I have a 2019 moose and woodland caribou hunt planed so it’s a busy year.
Hope you an the family are well.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone know these guys? Reno County. Drove about 1/4 mile in on my place. Somehow didn’t see or didn’t care about my camera just a few feet away. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Newer chevy silverado..maybe set a cam to get license plate view..


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

did they cut the chain on the gate to get in?


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dafis said:


> did they cut the chain on the gate to get in?


No chain. Farmer doesn’t like it and has had them cut in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

atkins72 said:


> No chain. Farmer doesn’t like it and has had them cut in the past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably saw the big buck on the trail cam & couldn't help themselves. I'd be putting a stop to it real quick if you're able to.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.carmax.com/car/15351198

I would say youre looking for a 2016 Chevrolet Silverado 1500 "High Country" edition.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Very sharp--Great looking out--


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Well got this one on a farm I have access to and this made me excited.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Kick them up said:


> Well got this one on a farm I have access to and this made me excited.
> View attachment 6569541
> View attachment 6569543


Great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful buck. While checking stands we found a recently dead young doe in the creek bottom near an almost dried up water hole. We couldn't tell how she died. Smelled her before we found her.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Hawkfarm said:


> Beautiful buck. While checking stands we found a recently dead young doe in the creek bottom near an almost dried up water hole. We couldn't tell how she died. Smelled her before we found her.


uh oh...hope its not a sign of more to come

Joe


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

I think there is a potential for EDH with the drought in NE KS. We are looking at the possibility of getting rain this week. I am doing my rain dance daily. 



12-Ringer said:


> uh oh...hope its not a sign of more to come
> 
> Joe


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Rain turtle works better.... just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Various scattered showers in the area, raining here now..perfect timing..i think we went 5 days without...more pushing this way..
Sry to rub it in,..its beautiful...
Best ways to make sure it rains..
Go wash your car..leave the windows down..and maybe tear off half of your roof..plan an outdoor family reunion..


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Various scattered showers in the area, raining here now..perfect timing..i think we went 5 days without...more pushing this way..
> Sry to rub it in,..its beautiful...
> Best ways to make sure it rains..
> Go wash your car..leave the windows down..and maybe tear off half of your roof..plan an outdoor family reunion..


Start construction on a house... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Go deer watching in the jeep with the top off, works pretty well around here usually.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

If I thought it would bring rain our way I'd go buy a jeep and try it, or even have a family reunion. Back legs were still intact on the doe we found and a yote was standing nearby when we walked up. 










Saturday evening we watched 7 mature does and a yearling doe with just 4 fawns with them. No twins.


----------



## SpankyOKcowboy (Jul 8, 2016)

Seeing lots of fawns in far north central. Been getting lots of little rains to keep us going.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

We have 1 1/4,..more on the way.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Brian, I’m gonna have to put you on ignore... is that even an option on this forum?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

According to Wunderground Salina has gotten 1.82” of rain and it’s still coming down strong. And is supposed to go until 2 am. It absolutely poured here around 3:15 this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

All the rain we are suppose to get stays west of us.Hope to get some tonight and tomorrow. Keeps breaking up as it gets near.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

kansas_hick said:


> All the rain we are suppose to get stays west of us.Hope to get some tonight and tomorrow. Keeps breaking up as it gets near.


Happening here in SEK too, we’ve had it better than you guys though. I really feel for you NEK guys.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

View attachment 6570555


Pretty solid 2 1/4" total here,..didnt dump it yesterday.
Supposed to be more coming today.

Currently in the eye of the swirling mass...


----------



## SpankyOKcowboy (Jul 8, 2016)

Just over an inch here.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

SpankyOKcowboy said:


> Just over an inch here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


same here in NC part...


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Got an 1" here.

Brian, you need to leave and quit bragging on your rain totals........ Just joking Brian, unless you want to give me a hunt on your place, especially somewhere where there is a biggin running around:cheers:


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

several big storms last few days in south central. A few nice long soaker rains. Havent watered the lawn in over a month, plenty of rain keeping it nice and green!


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Topeka is finally getting some. I live SW of town and we had some decent showers this AM and overnight. Have to check the gauge when I get home. It's good to see. Almost forgot how to turn on the wipers.


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Got 6 tenths here today maybe more to come.The local river that normally gets bank full 2-3 times a year never got half full.Ponds drying up fish kill will be bad this winter.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I know for sure my area is in bad shape as far as precipitation goes. People, and all wildlife as well as fish will suffer from this for sure.

At least it is supposed to cool off to normal temps for a bit rather than the 10°-15° above average we have had for the last few months.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Zap, that weather and lack of precipitation sucks. Several years ago we had that in west central Ks, no rain and extreme heat. It decimated the pheasant population. But did not have a big impact on deer, that could tell.
I believe it was 2011, we killed about 50 roosters opening day (big group of us). The next year, we hunted the same property and never saw a single pheasant. I would not believe it if I hadn’t been there.
Wildlife is amazingly resilient, they will recover. 
Good luck this fall.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

df06 said:


> Zap, that weather and lack of precipitation sucks. Several years ago we had that in west central Ks, no rain and extreme heat. It decimated the pheasant population. But did not have a big impact on deer, that could tell.
> I believe it was 2011, we killed about 50 roosters opening day (big group of us). The next year, we hunted the same property and never saw a single pheasant. I would not believe it if I hadn’t been there.
> Wildlife is amazingly resilient, they will recover.
> Good luck this fall.


Appreciate that, lots of other folks do also I am sure.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

You killed 50 roosters in one day then went back the next year and wondered why there was none? Hahaha smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

aeds151 said:


> You killed 50 roosters in one day then went back the next year and wondered why there was none? Hahaha smh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha maybe it was the decimated grub worm population?


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

aeds151 said:


> You killed 50 roosters in one day then went back the next year and wondered why there was none? Hahaha smh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I was thinking the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I wish Kansas would stop group hunting.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Last i knew, Independence in Montgomery co received 6"+...water rescues, bad flooding..hope everyone is good..i have family and friends there


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

df06 said:


> Zap, that weather and lack of precipitation sucks. Several years ago we had that in west central Ks, no rain and extreme heat. It decimated the pheasant population. But did not have a big impact on deer, that could tell.
> I believe it was 2011, we killed about 50 roosters opening day (big group of us). The next year, we hunted the same property and never saw a single pheasant. I would not believe it if I hadn’t been there.
> Wildlife is amazingly resilient, they will recover.
> Good luck this fall.


Was this wiha properties or private property?
Was the cover or crops the same?


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like some areas got some much needed rain.


----------



## SpankyOKcowboy (Jul 8, 2016)

Had another inch when I got home. 2.1 inches total. North Central Kansas

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Last i knew, Independence in Montgomery co received 6"+...water rescues, bad flooding..hope everyone is good..i have family and friends there


That's what's crazy, we live 13 miles SE of Independence and we got almost 2"! Very happy about the 2", but Independence getting nailed like that just shows how localized the rains have been this summer.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

When the ground is hard as concrete a heavy rain just runs off..


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

We got no more than a .5” at both farms in NE Kansas. 

Won’t even effect the drought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup.

Seems like zmax's area has had great rainfall, I will probably go out there and hunt public land or get permission for a few farms.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Literally thousands of acres with herds of unhunted deer..the pressure is so light, its more like a vacuum.
I would invite you out Marty, but ive already done that. This year belongs to someone else.

Ya all wouldnt believe the fall crops here..beans, milo, dryland corn,..best many have seen in a lifetime.

More rain..in the forecast...perfect timing..

Its intensely green.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

dryland corn?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

As opposed to irrigated, corn needs a lot of water.. planting it on non-irrigated "dryland" can be very risky. Kind of like where zap is located, no rain = no crop

A 1/4, or 160 acres of corn can cost upwards of $60k to plant, fertilize, spray chems, etc..


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Brian, I think you've talked me into making the trip to Beloit to our friend's farm this November!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats great! Love the Beloit area.
If you tag out early, it would be great to have you join us for a friday night dinner and drinks at the Blue Moon.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Double droptine buck that just popped up on the radar....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Beloit is a great area...solomon river runs through it.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Jerm said:


> Double droptine buck that just popped up on the radar....
> View attachment 6572887
> 
> View attachment 6572891
> ...


Whoa[emoji869][emoji847]


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd say Jerm has the best hunting ground.......me jealous

Got an awesome 2" of rain last night. Over seeded half my lawn last weekend with the projected cooler temps and rain this week. It has already started to germinate. I will over seed the other half in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Thats great! Love the Beloit area.
> If you tag out early, it would be great to have you join us for a friday night dinner and drinks at the Blue Moon.


Thanks for the offer Brian! We usually make a very quick trip of it, by this time of year, vacation days are in short supply. We typically only hunt Monday-Wednesday and head back to SEK. The biggest part of the trip is simply staying with and visiting our friends. This year I probably won't even bring my bow, I'll just plan on filming the Mrs hunt.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> I'd say Jerm has the best hunting ground.......me jealous
> 
> Got an awesome 2" of rain last night. Over seeded half my lawn last weekend with the projected cooler temps and rain this week. It has already started to germinate. I will over seed the other half in 2-3 weeks.


Lol...Dont you know that Kansas has a 200 incher behind every tree....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

swkslampe said:


> Whoa[emoji869][emoji847]


Whats crazy bout this buck is his bases nearly touch...the buck in my avatar has a 7.5" and a 9" base, and this buck may be bigger yet. I've heard my brother and a friend talk about this buck in past years but that was a couple miles up river...seems like maybe he relocated to my property...

This picture is a perfect example why I believe trail cams to be intrusive and potentially counter-productive...I set this cam up in the rain, with rubber boots and gloves on...like I always do...you notice first pic he smells and listens to the camera, and 3 seconds later bolts off...seen this far too many times.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Jerm said:


> Whats crazy bout this buck is his bases nearly touch...the buck in my avatar has a 7.5" and a 9" base, and this buck may be bigger yet. I've heard my brother and a friend talk about this buck in past years but that was a couple miles up river...seems like maybe he relocated to my property...
> 
> This picture is a perfect example why I believe trail cams to be intrusive and potentially counter-productive...I set this cam up in the rain, with rubber boots and gloves on...like I always do...you notice first pic he smells and listens to the camera, and 3 seconds later bolts off...seen this far too many times.


Im with you... to the point this year i'm not putting up cameras. I think i ruined my best funnel last year even being careful. Had pics of 2 big shooters both spooked by the cam and never used that spot again.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Perfect timing









So nice out here.









Got some more stand work done yesterday.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 6575367
> 
> Perfect timing
> 
> ...


Beautiful country out there.

Looks like some of Kansas is supposed to get some good rains today... 2” in some locations in central and in the south west.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just returned from a 5-day scouting trip in NCK. Put 23 miles on a new pair of boots, found a lot of good stuff.. crops looked really good and lush out there IMO.. but don't have much to compare to since I've never been out there in the summer time. Saw very few fields that didn't have good growth. Republic, Cloud, Jewell, Mitchell counties...
.

















































































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Private or public? Get any stands set?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Getting dumped on here in SEK and it looks like NEK is gonna get a good one too, hope it gets to the places that need it most.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Private or public? Get any stands set?


That’s entrapment lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Shhh, 😎


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

[emoji850]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Got s stand set right before rain started supposed to get 2 to 2.5 inches also got a few good bucks starting to show up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Some great looking bucks there ksrutjunkie.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Private or public? Get any stands set?


It's public private land and it's not WIHA.. riddle me that [emoji4].. didn't get stands up, but marked trees.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

stevewes2004 said:


> It's public private land and it's not WIHA.. riddle me that .. didn't get stands up, but marked trees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I know the answer to that.

But I ain't tellin.

:wink:


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Got just under an inch here yesterday light rain today highs in the 60's (so far.) Almost makes you want to be out there.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

We had a solid 3/4 last sunday..picked up anorher 1" this morning..
Heat is coming..should help the beans fill those pods.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

7+ inches here in the last 30 days. 
Yard is green and growing like crazy. 
Beans are looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

had 1.25" this morning. Have now had 5.25" in the last 10 days. Things can sure change in a hurry.


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Hate to say it but I would like to see a 6-7 inch gully washer about late sept. Need to fill some of the ponds and creeks up.Whats everyone heard about the weather this winter?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

We could use a gully washer now.


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like rain heading our way tomorrow afternoon thru the night.A lot of silage being cut beans starting to turn getting closer.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

It’s almost here!
Got pics of a hard horned 8 yesterday. 
Looks to be a pretty good acorn crop, they are dropping pretty good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://waterwatch.usgs.gov/index.php?m=flood&r=ks&w=map

Keep your trail cams tied high..and a boat handy..

So far, just 2.25 " here..

https://twitter.com/KCTV5/status/1036669357986861061?s=19

Manhattan area needs an ark


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The Kansas drought monitor had manhattan, Kansas rated at severe drought on August 21, 2018.....


https://www.plantmaps.com/interactive-kansas-drought-monitor-map.php


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Had another 4" rain here....flash flood flooded our well and took out the pressure switch. But hey, its hard to cuss rain in Kansas...


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like you guys are gonna get the remainder of tropical storm Gordon too. Better start building that ark like Zmax said.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Sick of rain here.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't remember the month of Aug so green....and full of tiny ticks! Nearly impossible to get treestands preped without literally hundreds of microscopic ticks crawling all over...but on a brighter note with the high abundance of quality protein we have, i've seen alot of big bucks feeding in the evenings.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive been working on stands weekly...no ticks..2 chiggers,..no skeeters, when wearing permethrin treated clothes,..sprayed with Deep Woods Off..


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Another nice one showed up.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Still raining, actually pouring in salina..i glanced at my gauge from a distance..looked like another 2" in it..will verify when i get home. 

Forecast looks wet.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

went and hung up my first camera Sunday and checked 2 stands. Had one cam, a Bushnell essential 3, that I just got last summer, would not come on, led screen wont come on. Pulled out the receipt, 13 months since purchase, just my luck. Emailed Bushnell we'll see what happens.

Got what appears to be poison ivy type rash all over both forearms, but I know I didn't walk through any (unfortunately, I am a expert in poison ivy). I know I didn't come into any contact.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> Ive been working on stands weekly...no ticks..2 chiggers,..no skeeters, when wearing permethrin treated clothes,..sprayed with Deep Woods Off..


Is there any potential health risks associated in covering oneself in Deet and Permethrin?


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I’ll take my chances on permethrin and deet harming me if used properly. 
It’s gotta be better than Lymes Disease. 
My dad has Lymes and it’s pretty sobering what it can do. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

kspseshooter said:


> I’ll take my chances on permethrin and deet harming me if used properly.
> It’s gotta be better than Lymes Disease.
> My dad has Lymes and it’s pretty sobering what it can do.
> 
> ...


I can sure respect that....If anyone out in the woods isn't concerned about lyme disease prevention, they should be.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

kspseshooter said:


> I’ll take my chances on permethrin and deet harming me if used properly.
> It’s gotta be better than Lymes Disease.
> My dad has Lymes and it’s pretty sobering what it can do.
> 
> ...


I can sure respect that....If anyone out in the woods isn't concerned about lyme disease prevention, they should be.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Wife got it many years ago and had horrible medical advice.Changed our lives/plans forever.Still a problem we are dealing with.Go with permethrin.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

kspseshooter said:


> I’ll take my chances on permethrin and deet harming me if used properly.
> It’s gotta be better than Lymes Disease.
> My dad has Lymes and it’s pretty sobering what it can do.
> 
> ...


It does suck and can have lasting long term effects.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Prolonged use of Deet and permethrin is something to shy away from.

I’ve worked outdoors everyday for 19+ years as a Land Surveyor and the best and smartest method for Lyme disease prevention is to merely check yourself every night after you’ve been in the field. I don’t trust any of the strong chemicals that keep ticks away for long term use. I have gotten very good at removing embedded ticks as I’ve had somewhere around a couple hundred of them in me. As long as you get them within 24 hours of biting you then you shouldn’t have any issues.

My better half is a veterinarian and 3/4’s of the dogs that they test at her clinic are positive for Lyme. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

kspseshooter I hate to hear that about your dad. I've had erlichiosis before and spent time in the hospital so I take ticks very seriously. I don't go out of the house without using permethrin on all my clothes and inside my boots, but despite its use, over just the last month I've removed 7 ticks that marched right through the permethrin. All very small ticks. I don't want to think how many I might have had if I didn't use it.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

How about that weather yesterday? Finally got some cameras up. Had some bruisers last year, I think they survived. Hope everyone has received some share of these recent rains. 

Post those pics up!

Any of you hunt near pawpaws around season open?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Rained here again yesterday, 9 days in a row. Tried to go dove hunting but it is going to be at least a week or so before the roads can be driven on.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Is there any potential health risks associated in covering oneself in Deet and Permethrin?


Use the sawyers and put it on your clothes whenever possible there are health risks w/ any chemical


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

All of the above--I come from NYS northern zone--and was 5 miles from southern zone line--And now relocated in florida--So experience has taught me alot---
1)Enforce trespassing strongly w high fines especially for hunting. In populated/developed areas where there are numbers of hunters but not much QUALITY public land--People cant resist to trespass and poach in much higher numbers--slaps on the wrist do not repel this--If you are caught on camera or in person hunting on private land w no permission--loss of hunting license for 2 years 
2)Long rifle, or rifle through the rut is decimating buck age/size to any herd--In the northern zone in NY they open rifle late Oct and run it through early dec?? Rare to see any more than a fork horn unless posted/managed large property--which is more and more rare as population and development engulf these areas. Southern zone has rifle for like 10 days after the rut and buck are increasing in age n size every year?? Its a no brainer--But NY brains cant seem to get it they have to let the orange army kill there yearlings I guess. Then here in florida it is so mis-managed!! --No tags , two deer a day, they are allowed to run dogs through public hunting ground for hogs during fawning season, once for training in the middle of a short bow season ?? Rifle is way too long--and then the dogs--Like driving deer on small public up north?? Should be illegal or at least a acreage restraint over 500 acres or something?? They need to restrict them to certain areas not used by other hunters and lets get a tag system like the rest of the country?? Those days of the large wild areas are gone?? --Some from old school hunters n dog hunters-, I get it tradition and all-- But common sense tells you as population and building/development increases safety risks and dogs are being shot on private properties they shouldnt be running on? Im not even saying abolish it--Just use common sense? A large tract of land that is somehow less likley for dogs to cross a hwy or private lands, w a more dense deer population, and during seasons not detrimental to other wildlife of higher reguard--as in deer or pheasants or whatever? Not even to mention in a state where they are trying to abolish greyhound racing--dog hunting is 20x more cruel--dogs hit by owners 4 wheelers is common and killed by cars running across streets and killed by animals they pursue??- I see how engraved in the southern tradition it is, but when it starts interfearing w others private lands being managed or even just not wanting a pack of chasing dogs running through--the writting is on the wall--And the possibilities of having a long prosperous bow season w quality bucks w/o the brutal cold will bring non residents down in droves in the later ruts w improved deer management will send non resident applications for fl hunting through the roof?? Northern part of the state has some great big buck genetics like Georgia--Just lacks management.
3) baiting--I come from a state that didnt allow baiting. here dogs, no tags, baiting, and no or little antler restrictions kill the quality--In my earlier years i was agitated by this law. But in the long run--If you immerse yourself in learning the ways of the big woods and not just the killing--I learned alot and have become a MUCH better hunter. I was forced to learn the signs and tracks and change in food sources and such. Now, I wouldnt hunt over bait , i would feel like I am cheating and a bit boring maybe. I think I just evolved--Our public perception as hunters is killing everything that walks--we need to change that to survive as a group. Fair chase is respected by all my non-hunting friends. w a well made specialty venison dish breaking the ice for alot of my friends--

And just like all bow hunters I will figure it out. In NY the older bucks want to be on land that was thick and no intrusions--never driven, rarely hunted--and access to food and water w little visibility. Here in florida Im looking for places--Outside of dog hunting zones or im-penetrable by dogs, has a decent population of larger, (not key sized) deer and the rest the same-thick w little intrusion--basicly gator territory--lol


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

leftee said:


> Wife got it many years ago and had horrible medical advice.Changed our lives/plans forever.Still a problem we are dealing with.Go with permethrin.


Yes Get sawyers and spray on clothes liberally and let dry and then check yourself lasts until you wash them or all season


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Reelrydor said:


> Yes Get sawyers and spray on clothes liberally and let dry and then check yourself lasts until you wash them or all season


One should really be just as conscientious about bathing in chemicals as tick borne diseases....both can have serious long term effects.
Largest and most absorbent organ in the human body is the epidermis/skin...


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

My 12 year old put the .243 to use on this Kansas Buck. Actually missed one that was bigger when he hit a limb 30 mins before this one stepped out. Learned from a mistake and still came out with a great buck by staying positive through a little adversity! 

He said the only sad part about it all was not getting to hunt more with me this season. I told him I'd let him be my camera man if he wanted lol. Speaking of, I got it all on film! May have been a little shaky, since the camera man had a lot of emotions running wild too lol.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome--Congrats--


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome buck, kybeau. Congratulations to the hunter!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Great deer kybeau congrats to you and your son!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice buck congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

My son was able to connect Saturday as well, I can’t wait to get out there!






b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> My son was able to connect Saturday as well, I can’t wait to get out there!
> View attachment 6596597
> b
> 
> ...


What a buck! Congrats to you and your son!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great buck, Ksrut.....congrats to the hunter!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> My son was able to connect Saturday as well, I can’t wait to get out there!
> View attachment 6596597
> b
> 
> ...


Great deer my friend,congrats to your son!


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Although the link is dead, I found the following in my notes. This indicates that although Nov. 13th might be the worst day on Kansas roads, it is probably the best day to be in a Sunflower State tree:

http://www.kshb.com/news/state/kans...d-worst-day-for-deer-vehicle-wrecks-in-kansas

"KANSAS - The Kansas Department of Transportation is warning drivers about one of the worst days for vehicle/deer crashes.
Nov. 13 is considered "Deer Day," around the time that the deer mating season, or rut, peaks."


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

ehan69 said:


> Although the link is dead, I found the following in my notes. This indicates that although Nov. 13th might be the worst day on Kansas roads, it is probably the best day to be in a Sunflower State tree:
> 
> http://www.kshb.com/news/state/kans...d-worst-day-for-deer-vehicle-wrecks-in-kansas
> 
> ...


http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article1044147.html


Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats to the lucky hunters! Velvet bucks too!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats to sons and Dad's on the fine bucks. And got them while still in velvet. Saw a big one a week ago that was shedding and really bothered by flies. Watched one in velvet yesterday morning and then fully shed by 6:30 last night. Doesn't take long when it happens.


----------



## burns_312 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had 3 deer on camera go from full velvet to full hard horned in less than 12 hours. First time I'd seen that. It's just about time!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is the finished video of my sons youth gun hunt.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome video and memory there! Big congrats to you both.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Youth season was a bust for our girls this year. We made some good memories though, and saw a couple good bucks. Anybody heading out tomorrow? I’ll be out.....planting a couple food plots.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

I am going to sit tomorrow afternoon just tow work the bugs out of a new stand. It will be so hot I don’t think I’ll shoot anything unless it is massive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck this season, fellas!

:nixon:


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Same to you Zap!


zap said:


> Good luck this season, fellas!
> 
> :nixon:


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

It's time! Too hot for me and I'll wait till the orange is done. Good luck guys & gals!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

went to 1 spot yesterday and checked 4 stands and cleared some shooting lanes. Man, I hate trying to cut threw hedge branches with just a limb saw. Hung up one cam. 

Had baby ticks all over, even after I showered right when I got home. My wife picked up my clothes to throw in the wash and she had baby ticks all over her..Oops. I don't have any permethrin, just had to use OFF, and it did nothing. Those things are so small they are hard to find


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

It may be hot but I couldn’t resist getting in a stand. 

Any of you ever see a porcupine in Kansas? I have a picture of one on a camera. Reno county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> Various scattered showers in the area, raining here now..perfect timing..i think we went 5 days without...more pushing this way..
> Sry to rub it in,..its beautiful...
> Best ways to make sure it rains..
> Go wash your car..leave the windows down..and maybe tear off half of your roof..plan an outdoor family reunion..


Or move to Florida...lol


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

atkins72 said:


> It may be hot but I couldn’t resist getting in a stand.
> 
> Any of you ever see a porcupine in Kansas? I have a picture of one on a camera. Reno county.
> 
> ...


Bout 10 years ago blasted one when pheasant hunting in NW KS. Buddys dog got pretty close to it but didnt get quill slapped. They are funky looking creatures. Probably spreading east like armadillos have spread north.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have heard they are tasty. I wonder if you can legally shoot hem in KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

atkins72 said:


> I have heard they are tasty. I wonder if you can legally shoot hem in KS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would you want to? There are very few of them, I have seen 2 alive and one dead on highway 69 in 1984.. Let them live so others can enjoy seeing them. Can't figure out why people want to shoot everything????????????????? Hell if your that hungry I will order you a Domino's Pizza and pay for it. I saw a black bear in Crawford County in 1977 and had no desire to shoot it. Just feel blessed that I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

Weather was great today in me Florida. 91' with a heat index at 112. Then it rained.


snoman4 said:


> Or move to Florida...lol


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

We have so many of them tank opposums here. They make a ton of noise coming through the brush. But get the shell off and there are a couple big chunks of white meat. Fry up like pork chops


bsstalker said:


> Bout 10 years ago blasted one when pheasant hunting in NW KS. Buddys dog got pretty close to it but didnt get quill slapped. They are funky looking creatures. Probably spreading east like armadillos have spread north.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Starting on Friday the long range forecast looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> Why would you want to? There are very few of them, I have seen 2 alive and one dead on highway 69 in 1984.. Let them live so others can enjoy seeing them. Can't figure out why people want to shoot everything????????????????? Hell if your that hungry I will order you a Domino's Pizza and pay for it. I saw a black bear in Crawford County in 1977 and had no desire to shoot it. Just feel blessed that I was in the right place at the right time.


Several reasons. Mostly because I have been told they taste great and I like hunting to eat and eating what I hunt. 

If there is a season on it I will hunt it and save for coyotes skunks, and crows I’ll eat it. Yes, I have and will eat opossum and raccoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

90 some degrees can't even think about hunting


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.

Here is a link to the Topeka news article about my buddy Kenny’s nephew who shot this Elk just south of Winchester KS. 

http://www.cjonline.com/sports/20180915/potential-state-record-elk-shot-in-jefferson-county-kansas

It a pretty crazy story.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like someone’s pet elk got loose! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Kick them up said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Here is a link to the Topeka news article about my buddy Kenny’s nephew who shot this Elk just south of Winchester KS.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Escaped farm elk. 
There’s an elk farm close by there. 
I built a house for a guy that lives just south of Winchester and he said there has been at least 2 bulls that have been loose and hanging around for a couple years now. 
He’s had them in his yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Over the weekend a bull elk was hit by a car near Colby, way NW Kansas, killed the elk, gal is in the hospital

I have seen a bull elk 2 different times in Ellsworth county, oh and one bull moose. It was seen by a lot of people between Kanopolis Lake and Kirwin


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I find out it was actually killed on his place, right beside the elk farm. 
Bucket of corn and maybe he could’ve stabbed it with a knife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We've got a few hen turkeys with beards so why not a doe with what appears to be a miniature antler. Our first. I may put her off limits to see is she develops further next year.


----------



## buckbrown (Nov 22, 2008)

Cleaned up !


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

It B Gettin Chilly.......:toothy2:


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

zap said:


> It B Gettin Chilly.......:toothy2:


Should be a good last 2 mornings on the teal ponds then!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys quick question. My 14 year old nephew has never have noted before. He has taken hunters safety. What does he need to take to the store to buy his youth deer tag?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Just his hunters safety course card 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

kspseshooter said:


> Just his hunters safety course card
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool so no Id or social security number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Been trying to expand my public land hunting this year. Going to scout a few places at Clinton Lake this weekend. Been under the weather lately but eager to get in the woods.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Giant, giant, GIANT killed outside of Emporia last night. Stay tuned ! I’m sure pics will be going around soon. Friend of a friend


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

outdrsman11 said:


> Giant, giant, GIANT killed outside of Emporia last night. Stay tuned ! I’m sure pics will be going around soon. Friend of a friend


They are all over Facebook. Look up Smokey Valley Shooting Sports


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

brown35 said:


> they are all over facebook. Look up smokey valley shooting sports


wow!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Wowzaaaa!


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Initial rough score of 241”


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

zap said:


> Wowzaaaa!


You couldn’t Nock that smile off his face, great buck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

NYyotekiller said:


> wow!
> 
> View attachment 6611311
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> You couldn’t Nock that smile off his face, great buck!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup.....:lol:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats to the hunter.......STUD


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

That is a moose of a buck, congrats to that guy.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

My buddy and I went out to try and get some film of one of our shooters and low and behold he put an arrow in him. We sat on the ground with no blind. Tucked ourselves behind some brush and hoped for the best. Only reason this buck got shot is because a doe walked a hundred yards over to us because she was curious why another doe caught our wind and blew off. Originally when this buck came out into field he started feeding in the opposite direction. When the curious doe came by she dragged the buck with her. She eventually blew off but he stayed long enough for a shot. 

Ironically the only reason this buck is dead is because the deer could smell us. 

I’m sure most of you won’t believe this but this buck scored 181 and change. I guessed him in the upper 60’s maybe low 70’s when I saw him. 42 inches in mass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow. Big bodied too. How long are those main beams?


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> Wow. Big bodied too. How long are those main beams?


23.5 and 23. He was a fatty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck, congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

kstatemallards said:


> My buddy and I went out to try and get some film of one of our shooters and low and behold he put an arrow in him. We sat on the ground with no blind. Tucked ourselves behind some brush and hoped for the best. Only reason this buck got shot is because a doe walked a hundred yards over to us because she was curious why another doe caught our wind and blew off. Originally when this buck came out into field he started feeding in the opposite direction. When the curious doe came by she dragged the buck with her. She eventually blew off but he stayed long enough for a shot.
> 
> Ironically the only reason this buck is dead is because the deer could smell us.
> 
> ...


Awesome deer! 

Any idea how old he was?


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

kstatemallards said:


> My buddy and I went out to try and get some film of one of our shooters and low and behold he put an arrow in him. We sat on the ground with no blind. Tucked ourselves behind some brush and hoped for the best. Only reason this buck got shot is because a doe walked a hundred yards over to us because she was curious why another doe caught our wind and blew off. Originally when this buck came out into field he started feeding in the opposite direction. When the curious doe came by she dragged the buck with her. She eventually blew off but he stayed long enough for a shot.
> 
> Ironically the only reason this buck is dead is because the deer could smell us.
> 
> ...


A lot of good deer are falling pretty early this year.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> Awesome deer!
> 
> Any idea how old he was?


I had him on camera last year and I put him at 4.5 then. His body was definitely mature. I’m guessing 5.5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great buck, K-State!


----------



## RogueMedic87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice! ?Is your buddy Cameron Hanes?


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

bsstalker said:


> Nice! ?Is your buddy Cameron Hanes?


No. He’s the dude in the picture with the deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow,great deer,congrats to the hunters!
On a completely different note,anyone know this guy?Parsons Ks area.Any contact info appreciated.PM if wish.Thanks


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hate trespassers. Hope you find out who it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Cleared shooting lanes on my final stand today. Made 2 mock scrapes and hung a vine over one of them. Checked one cam, in 2 weeks had just a pile of does and a few small dink bucks. Moved it over one scrape. Found a number of saplings rubbed on.


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

The JV Squad getting ready for action.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Do most of you stay out of the woods until late October? I usually don't go until at least the 3rd week in October. Just wondering what most others on here do.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I rarely hunt before October 21st, not because I wouldn't see deer, the Mrs. hunts earlier and sees deer, I just prefer to hunt when it's more comfortable to me.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I don’t hunt nearly as much as I would like to early season. Mostly because I just can’t stand it being hunting season and me not going. 

Problem is I only have permission on 1 farm. And only about half of that farm I can hunt, his brother hunts the other half. We both stay out of each other’s area. And on that half there’s not much that’s huntable. So it can very easily be burnt out by November if I’m not careful. So I force myself to hunt hunt it occasionally until then. 

The last couple of years the farmer hasn’t planted any crops and most of the neighbors have beans or Milo so most of the deer aren’t around me. Once the crops come out, this spot is as good as it gets. It’s got a creek running thru and it is a great funnel for bucks cruising and does just moving around. 

The first year I hunted it, he had alfalfa and it was awesome in the early season. I killed a 158 on opening night. But the alfalfa was at the end of its life and by next year there wasn’t much left of it. 

I always say I’m gonna go hunt public so I don’t burn it out but never end up doing it. Just so I can hunt but then I start feeling guilty for leaving my wife at home with the kids. She’s great about letting me hunt whenever I want. She never gives me grief about it. But I still feel bad. So I stay home more early and then about November I start hunting a ton. Deer comes first. Then if I’ve filled my tag comes upland and then coyotes. So from late October/November thru January I am gone pretty much every chance I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I don’t hunt nearly as much as I would like to early season. Mostly because I just can’t stand it being hunting season and me not going.
> 
> Problem is I only have permission on 1 farm. And only about half of that farm I can hunt, his brother hunts the other half. We both stay out of each other’s area. And on that half there’s not much that’s huntable. So it can very easily be burnt out by November if I’m not careful. So I force myself to only hunt it occasionally until then.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> Do most of you stay out of the woods until late October? I usually don't go until at least the 3rd week in October. Just wondering what most others on here do.


My two biggest bucks were killed on Oct 5 and Oct 16th. I go when there’s a good cool front or they start showing in daylight. Otherwise I’m out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Same here, I’ve had some pretty good luck hunting cool fronts and wind in October.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

T minus 32 days before I'm headed out to NCK!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

stevewes2004 said:


> T minus 32 days before I'm headed out to NCK!


T minus 36 days for me until I’m in a tree in NC Kansas. Hopefully you can save me a few good deer until I get there?


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

36 for me too. Can’t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> T minus 36 days for me until I’m in a tree in NC Kansas. Hopefully you can save me a few good deer until I get there?


Hey good luck, keep in touch!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Just at first light yesterday I got to watch a big 4.5 year old 9 point work a scrape in the farm front yard and then chase off a doe and her fawn. A few minutes later the older buck worked another scrape in back and then chased after a second doe that was passing by and they disappeared into the timber. 10 minutes later the buck reappeared loping across the pasture. The scrape activity was not at all unusual to see, but I wasn't expecting to see the doe harassment by a mature buck this early in the season. Wheat in the food plots has come up. Saw several big flocks of geese going south Thursday and a small flock of Canadians landing on the neighbors pond.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

AintNoGriz said:


> Do most of you stay out of the woods until late October? I usually don't go until at least the 3rd week in October. Just wondering what most others on here do.


Most years, I won't even hunt until November... and I'm sure that's going to get the I killed my biggest buck on this date guys fired up...

I've been on the same farm now for 9 seasons... what I have learned in that time frame is 'my farm' is not the home range for many mature bucks. They start relocating in that October time frame and/or when harvest starts limiting food sources and cover. 'My farm' is home to a lot of does... in November and December, 'my farm' consistently becomes the home range for a lot of deer; bucks and does.... 

I also don't have a lot of time to hunt... I maximize by hunting the time when my history on the farm tells me that I have the highest probability of seeing big deer on their feet and that's November/December. If weather was predictable, I'd only hunt after a snowstorm but we can't count on snow from year to year....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope everyone has a fantastic season...:wink:


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

3 plus inches on the ground here and two more days of rain forcasted....it will delay the wheat drilling and fall harvest a bit...nobodys seeing any deer this season in my area...seems odd.....they must be pooled up in the thick fall crops we have this year....best dryland corn ive ever seen.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We don't have many pics at all on clover plots right now. I think the late summer rain reinvigorated the late season browse and the deer have a lot of choices right now. On the only farm we hunt that has oaks, the acorns are raining down, so that's what's going on there I'm sure.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hawkfarm said:


> Just at first light yesterday I got to watch a big 4.5 year old 9 point work a scrape in the farm front yard and then chase off a doe and her fawn. A few minutes later the older buck worked another scrape in back and then chased after a second doe that was passing by and they disappeared into the timber. 10 minutes later the buck reappeared loping across the pasture. The scrape activity was not at all unusual to see, but I wasn't expecting to see the doe harassment by a mature buck this early in the season. Wheat in the food plots has come up. Saw several big flocks of geese going south Thursday and a small flock of Canadians landing on the neighbors pond.


Come on Hawkfarm, no pics? Your slacking on us!!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

AintNoGriz said:


> Come on Hawkfarm, no pics? Your slacking on us!!


Too foggy and not enough light for good pics so I didn't get any good ones. But I did get one of him running across the pasture. It doesn't do him justice. And a doe working on the licking branch over the scrape he worked in the back yard.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

160” 10 that was hit by a car right in front of my in-laws house last night at dusk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

^^^^Bummer!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, it can stop raining now.........


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

over 5" and still pouring....its going to be awhile before these fall crops come out now...our first freeze/frost coming tomorrow night.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> Ok, it can stop raining now.........


My cabin fever is getting severe.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Got into kansas Friday. Hunted Friday eve and saw a few. Hung out buddy Friday night drinking some beers because they were calling for quite a bit of rain sat morning. Woke up at 10 am was dry, foggy and overcast. Would have been awesome. Saw a shooter that evening with couple other bucks come in but got screwed up by a bird. It started chirping every 12 to 15 seconds and got the bucks attention and put them on alert. This went on for 3 or 4 mins. It quit for a minute and they continued coming in. Then the bird started again they paused again. It did this 6 or 7 more times before stopping. The bird was probably 60 or 70 yards to my side. Then one of the dead trees freaked or bark slipped off and buck decided to leave. Pretty bummed.

Sunday morning hunted the rain. Saw 4 does. Went to the house midday and packed things up, set some cameras up elsewhere. Hunted in Pretty nasty rain all evening. Had a buck come in for an hour, make a scrape for in one spot, then make another, then visit the first again. He didn't move much when the hard rain was going but the second it let up he was on the move. He needed a year or 2 more so he got a pass. Saw some does later.

Unless it's a steady long hard rain, I won't pass up hunting. They move as soon as it lets up.

Added a picture because we all like pictures. Buck that came in Friday eve. The buck Sunday was a bit bigger but not big enough. Sorry it's sideways


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's a buck taken on one the properties I hunt. Guy took him on a human game trail. By trail I mean road and the method take was a ford.

They called the warden. Warden issued a tag for the meat but took the head.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

It's gonna get perfect the next few days. Good luck everyone!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Not here it isn't. 11 inches of rain and it is still coming down. Rain in the forecast for Friday, Saturday and then snow on Sunday.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys better think about building an ark out there.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

NYyotekiller said:


> You guys better think about building an ark out there.


It will be a couple of weeks before I can travel the roads to some of my spots.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> It will be a couple of weeks before I can travel the roads to some of my spots.


Hopefully all this rain will slow the road poachers down if they can’t travel the dirt roads.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

We are still 8" below average around here but the recent rains were very welcome.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

KDWPT is probably not pleased that the early antlerless firearms season basically got rained out in parts of the state...


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

If you have snowmobile you might be able to go sooner to some spots


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone else flooded out of their spots? Picked up a new lease this year right on the neosho river and can’t hunt it cuz the river is flooded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep! 4/5 spots are either flooded or the access roads are. Sunday-Tuesday are shaping up to be pretty fantastic weather wise so I’ll have to find a way to make it work. 

I’m along the Neosho as well. Seen any good ones?!
;-)


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Hopefully all this rain will slow the road poachers down if they can’t travel the dirt roads.


Thats a good point !


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

A couple shooters showed up. 

The crab claw buck I know from last year. Put on a lot of mass this year. Not sure if I know who the 9 pointer is.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

kybeau said:


> A couple shooters showed up.
> 
> The crab claw buck I know from last year. Put on a lot of mass this year. Not sure if I know who the 9 pointer is.
> 
> ...


couple good looking deer.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

kybeau said:


> A couple shooters showed up.
> 
> The crab claw buck I know from last year. Put on a lot of mass this year. Not sure if I know who the 9 pointer is.
> 
> ...


Studs!!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Got my tags a few days ago, the deer are in trouble now.....:lol:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, one of our spots is flooded out too. Might be able to access one stand from the other direction, just make for a long walk. 

Last saturday, this saturday, and next saturday are full with my daughter's HS volleyball tournaments, I have some more work to do at a couple of locations for getting stands ready and checking cams, but that just leaves Sunday's, but last Sunday was nasty and this Sunday looks nasty. No other time to finish up.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Its real wet here also but I am not complaining....still 8" under historic average for this time of year.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

outdrsman11 said:


> Yep! 4/5 spots are either flooded or the access roads are. Sunday-Tuesday are shaping up to be pretty fantastic weather wise so I’ll have to find a way to make it work.
> 
> I’m along the Neosho as well. Seen any good ones?!
> ;-)


I haven’t checked my cams in a few weeks. But they will be there. I haven’t spent much time driving dirt roads either. Did make it out last night to a different spot about 3 miles away from the river and had a shooter come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Starting to see a lot more activity during daylight. Saw a pig of a buck last night but too dark for pics. A couple of pics from this morning. The two were wrestling at 8:30.


----------



## CRX OKIE 87 (Oct 11, 2016)

Saw a couple small bucks yesterday evening on the Milford public ground. Caught them traveling between bedding and a small uncut corn field. Checked out a oak flat with tons of acorns on the ground, but no sign that made me think they were hitting acorns very hard.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> Starting to see a lot more activity during daylight. Saw a pig of a buck last night but too dark for pics. A couple of pics from this morning. The two were wrestling at 8:30.


looks like that buck on the right got gored in the neck...? Blood still oozing out of it.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

That’s what I was gonna say...looks pretty bad. They are tough!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like his ear to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I was going to start a seprate post but

Anyway, for those who hunt the public land on the eastern half of Kansas, beware, all the lakes are full of water from the rain this last week.
example's
Kanapolis is up 22 feet, surface acres went from 60,000 to 124,000, most of public hunting is under water and right now they are not letting any out
Milford is up 10 feet surface acres went from 435,000 to 515,000 acres same as abve
Perry is up 8 feet went from 100,000 surface acres to 240,000 acres, same as above
Tuttle 10 feet up, 480000 surface acres now 750,000 acres, same as above
Cheney is same way

they will probably start letting water out the next couple days as the water resides in the Missouri and Mississippi rivers


----------



## RogueMedic87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted a new spot on public last night. Covered in deer, no buck but saw the biggest rub I’ve ever seen. Like 2 telephone poles in diameter and 5’ off the ground at its highest point. I’ll definitely hunt there again in November and then scout it better for next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm, you made me go back and look. It sure likes like blood but it's not. It's a small branch off of the plant at the fence. Pics prior to and after the previous pics. They weren't fighting that hard.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Marais de Cygne and Big Sugar are out of their banks and have flooded the federal and state bottom land land quite extensively.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

daaaaaang Hawkfarm! Great pics as usual. I'll take a piece of that healthy looking songdog...


----------



## RogueMedic87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone out in the snow? I got the ghillie out last night and hung out with some does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I hunted yesterday evening 1st hunt.. in the snow storm..only saw 1 doe at last light..plenty of tracks, rubs, etc 
Hopefully we dry out and get some crops cut..maybe by wed or thurs


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Is the flooding delaying crop harvest really badly? Imagine its worse around river bottom ground??


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Got about 3” of snow in the NC area. Farmer said they ought to be able to get the combines back to work by the weekend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

stevewes2004 said:


> Is the flooding delaying crop harvest really badly? Imagine its worse around river bottom ground??


Thats an understatement....not so much flooding but the 7" of rain over several days followed up by 3-5" of snow yesterday has put a halt on the fall harvest and wheat drilling...forecast looks clear now for a bit so it should dry out slowly....until these crops are out mature buck sightings will be rare...never seen a season like this.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

It was a good morning. Several bucks up on their feet. Lucky to knock this guy of his.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Hell yea! Congrats man!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

A young bow hunter friend of ours went out yesterday. As he was watching a buck across a field he looked down at a big track. As he was taking a pic he heard a snarling sound. He turned around and saw a big cat. His Dad was hunting close by, and came running over when he heard the commotion. They got pics of the tracks. This was between Topeka & Lawrence area. I stole his photo from FB.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome buck kybeau! Well Done.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Great job Kybeau! It was a good morning!!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Beautiful deer KYbeau! That was probably my favorite of the ones you had on camera.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on a great buck Kybeau !


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Dang nice deer, congratulations!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Good mass, great buck kybeau. Congrats


----------



## cmcmahan (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats on a awesome buck!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweet buck kybeau! Let us know of a score when you have one. I was trying to guess that when you posted those trail cam pics.

Crazy mountain lion story!!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

147 and change. Got it on video too, but he was out of frame on the shot. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## NavyDude (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on the great buck Kybeau!!


----------



## NavyDude (Oct 4, 2011)

Have a question for the Kansas hunters. I am military and getting stationed in Kansas City next year (its been 20 years, feels great to be going back to finish out the career). Does anyone know of a good hunt club or maybe a land owner that would be willing to let me join them on the hunt next year? I have been hunting all over the US in my 20 years and only archery hunt. I would be willing to help out around the farm in any way that I can. My job will require me to travel across Kansas and Missouri but somewhere within an hour of KC would be awesome. I also have a 8 year old son I would love to be able to take hunting. 

I know everyone will say public land, but I have tried that over the last 20 years and I am just tired of Cameras and stands getting stolen and honestly sometimes I am limited on the number of days I can hunt due to the job and I like putting in the effort prior to sitting the stand. I enjoy the process, not just the kill. 

Thanks in advance Kansas hunters. Have enjoyed reading your posts!


----------



## RogueMedic87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lots of movement this evening. Had a nice 3 year old in cut corn field at 1.5 hrs before dark. Several other deer out early as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Navydude, I don't have any advice where to hunt but if you can claim residency, I would definitely buy a lifetime hunt/fish


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

NavyDude said:


> Have a question for the Kansas hunters. I am military and getting stationed in Kansas City next year (its been 20 years, feels great to be going back to finish out the career). Does anyone know of a good hunt club or maybe a land owner that would be willing to let me join them on the hunt next year? I have been hunting all over the US in my 20 years and only archery hunt. I would be willing to help out around the farm in any way that I can. My job will require me to travel across Kansas and Missouri but somewhere within an hour of KC would be awesome. I also have a 8 year old son I would love to be able to take hunting.
> 
> I know everyone will say public land, but I have tried that over the last 20 years and I am just tired of Cameras and stands getting stolen and honestly sometimes I am limited on the number of days I can hunt due to the job and I like putting in the effort prior to sitting the stand. I enjoy the process, not just the kill.
> 
> Thanks in advance Kansas hunters. Have enjoyed reading your posts!


Sent you a pm

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is the hunt on video. 

Gotta be honest, I thought I screwed up once the buck came back put after the shot and started going across the field. Come to fine out the arrow went in deep and must have backed out when the buck took off into the timber. He only went 100 yards from the stand before piling up. 

https://youtu.be/DYbn8ijCRuQ


Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

GREAT buck kybeau, congrats!!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome Video well done!!! Congrats on a BIG mature deer!! Thanks for sharing[emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

I have 580 along the Arkansas river that is now void of deer. I have an 80 between the little Arkansas and big Arkansas it is chalk full of new deer.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

kybeau said:


> Here is the hunt on video.
> 
> Gotta be honest, I thought I screwed up once the buck came back put after the shot and started going across the field. Come to fine out the arrow went in deep and must have backed out when the buck took off into the timber. He only went 100 yards from the stand before piling up.
> 
> ...


Great stuff man, good to see thanks going in the right direction!
Congratulations on a true stud deer!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats Kybeau!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

This buck came off the place I’m hunting this year in Kansas. His last afternoon hunt. We didn’t have pics of this buck. Pretty nice surprise! 175” and change... 7”+ bases


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow! That's a freak! Congrats to the hunter. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Freak Nasty!

:thumbs_up


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Holy MASS!! Congrats!


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## NavyDude (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats a wall hanger where I am from. Awesome buck!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, talk about mass!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats a great mature buck!
Please keep the tag with meat.


----------



## CRX OKIE 87 (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyone seeing much movement around the Milford Lake area? Been about 7 times (evenings only) all different spots and seen deer each time just nothing mature. Hope to sprinkle in some morning hunts starting next week.
This is the first year I've hunted KS or even public ground for that matter and it is a whole new experience.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone know the rules on how to access landlocked WIHA?


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

I can't see the state leasing landlocked ground.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Has to be an easement somewhere, i should think. I know of a small 5acre triangle of timber here..borders 1 neighbor to the north and another neighbor on all other sides...owner has an easement..allows him to drive across crops..whatever to get there.


----------



## Bowonlyoutdoors (Oct 18, 2018)

How's everyone's season going so far? I know it says I'm from NE but I hunt in Kansas as well! Hoping to get out this Saturday morning in a new spot I just found.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> Has to be an easement somewhere, i should think. I know of a small 5acre triangle of timber here..borders 1 neighbor to the north and another neighbor on all other sides...owner has an easement..allows him to drive across crops..whatever to get there.


Thanks, I’ll have to make some calls. Drove all around it last year a few times and couldn’t find any sort of marked easement or trail to it but I could glass the WIHA signs on it 1/2mile away.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

mdnabors, Amazingly heavy deer. What unit in Kansas?


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Thanks, I’ll have to make some calls. Drove all around it last year a few times and couldn’t find any sort of marked easement or trail to it but I could glass the WIHA signs on it 1/2mile away.


the wiha map does not show access, or say how to access it?.. Yep make a call or 2, the number to contact them is in the inside back cover of the booklet

or find the number for the county here

https://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Locations/County-Information


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

fyi, thought I would post this here and I have no affliation with these guys, in fact I do not know any of them

Tuesday I stopped in at Smokey Valley Shooting Sports and they had all of their 2018 bows on sale, at least 100 bucks off msrp.
Bowtechs/Hoyts/PSE/Mathews/Obsessions an several other brands

All I saw was 70lb bows, but there may have been some 60's. I was looking for a 50 pounder
they did have the reign 7 relmX triax's turmoil evloves hyperforce etc....


----------



## sheri (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats thats awesome


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Dafis said:


> fyi, thought I would post this here and I have no affliation with these guys, in fact I do not know any of them
> 
> Tuesday I stopped in at Smokey Valley Shooting Sports and they had all of their 2018 bows on sale, at least 100 bucks off msrp.
> Bowtechs/Hoyts/PSE/Mathews/Obsessions an several other brands
> ...


Best shop in kansas imo


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Send me a pm link to where it is..i can look it up on Onx..see who owns it and surrounding properties..
You also might try google earth along with several other aerial view websites..i think the desktop google earth will allow you to see history
.might let you see tracks,..a road..going to the property.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> Send me a pm link to where it is..i can look it up on Onx..see who owns it and surrounding properties..
> You also might try google earth along with several other aerial view websites..i think the desktop google earth will allow you to see history
> .might let you see tracks,..a road..going to the property.


Will do thanks.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Who uses a buck decoy, and when is the best time to use one?

I’m headed out to hunt November 11th until the 26th and was thinking about trying mine out. Here at home in Upstate New York the decoy is usually only effective until around the 15th and I’ve never tried one on my trips out to Kansas. Wondering what everyone with more experience than me has to offer on if and when a decoy should be used?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Ive had excellent results the last few years running a buck decoy. As a doe, i recommend not doing that. Literally every time ive put it out as a doe all the does in the area stomp, snort, and wont get close to it. As a buck, ive had several bucks destroy the decoy and then i have to climb down and put it back up. As a buck, the does will stroll right up to it and sniff it then start feeding around it. Not once have i had a deer shy away from the buck decoy.


----------



## jessemue (Sep 29, 2011)

Full disclosure, these are pictures from last year. A neighbor kid who doesn't hunt put up a camera on the property line between his families ground and my brother's, just for fun. Ran into him yesterday and he said, "I don't think I ever showed you the pictures of the buck you didn't get last year. He is pretty decent." My brother kept saying he saw a good buck at his place but always at night and never got a chance to count points or even get a really good look at it. I have good reason to believe he is still alive but no idea what sort of rack he is sporting. Estimate's on score? Age? I think I will focus on that spot instead of my main go-to's this year.


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

Yikes!!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

180s+


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Been chasing mule deer the last couple weeks and it has been SLOW......starting to get some unwanted pressure now from both in state and out of state but such is life. The weather needs to turn cold, then I think that will speed things up.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

That's an impressive specimen..the hinder my sleeping variety!


jessemue said:


> Full disclosure, these are pictures from last year. A neighbor kid who doesn't hunt put up a camera on the property line between his families ground and my brother's, just for fun. Ran into him yesterday and he said, "I don't think I ever showed you the pictures of the buck you didn't get last year. He is pretty decent." My brother kept saying he saw a good buck at his place but always at night and never got a chance to count points or even get a really good look at it. I have good reason to believe he is still alive but no idea what sort of rack he is sporting. Estimate's on score? Age? I think I will focus on that spot instead of my main go-to's this year.
> 
> View attachment 6631055
> View attachment 6631057


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

SilentElk said:


> mdnabors, Amazingly heavy deer. What unit in Kansas?


SE Part 12/14


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

mdnabors said:


> SilentElk said:
> 
> 
> > mdnabors, Amazingly heavy deer. What unit in Kansas?
> ...


Thanks for replying. I am in a different unit. I had a deer on camera the last 2 years and was seriously wondering if it was him. Haven't checked my kansas cameras yet this year and don't think anyone got him last year but he spends a most of his time on nearby property an outfitter leases. It would have been a bit of a jump from last year but not impossible. I did look closer after I asked and was thinking it wasn't but was only about 90% sure. Thanks.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Tagged out last night on my first sit of the year. Any guesses on score? I was thinking high 130's to low 140's.







View attachment 6632353


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KCJayhawk said:


> Tagged out last night on my first sit of the year. Any guesses on score? I was thinking high 130's to low 140's.


Got a pic?


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> Got a pic?


Should be showing up now. Let me know if you can't see it.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

FIL was out driving the back roads Sunday morning a video'd a very mature buck at 8:00am. It was on the edge of a uncut bean field watching some does in the beans. Very thick chest and belly. About 1/2 mile from one of our spots, but that spot is still partially flooded do to all the rains.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KCJayhawk said:


> Should be showing up now. Let me know if you can't see it.


I don't see it??


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> I don't see it??


It’s below his original post now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

bowhunter9 said:


> It’s below his original post now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, thanks! I always just jump scroll to the bottom lol

KC, nice buck!! I would think 140! Not the best at estimating though.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Ahh, thanks! I always just jump scroll to the bottom lol
> 
> KC, nice buck!! I would think 140! Not the best at estimating though.


No problem lol. I do the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

hunterhewi said:


> Best shop in kansas imo


second this. Brandon knows his stuff one of the only guys ill let touch my gear.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's the buck my FIL video'd


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like a bull griz!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, what great bucks mdnabors, jessemue, kcjayhawk and griz.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats, KCJayhawk! Great buck.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm starting to see more buck activity in daylight, working scrapes and scent checking does. Does are simply disappearing when the boys come around. Had a small get together in the front yard yesterday. It's not crazy time yet but it's winding up to it.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Going out to kansas Thursday morn. Hoping for the best. Was a toss up between this weekend and the following but neighbor passed away and that will take place Nov 3rd. Basically the 25th to 29th. Hope the full moon the 24th helps out


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

My youngest (10) got it done tonight and all 3 of us are all tagged out in Kansas! It's been a dream season for me and it's still October. 

Still got 2 buck tags for MO in my pocket, but even if I don't see another deer all year, I'm going to easily claim this as my most memorable hunting season and will be hard to top! 

Also got this on video too, so will share when I get it all put together.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

ksgoosekillr said:


> second this. Brandon knows his stuff one of the only guys ill let touch my gear.


Yes, Brandon and Derek are both great guys.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome kybeau!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Way to go for the Kybeau Clan!!!!

Congratulations to you fellas! Your son looks pretty happy.....:cocktail:


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

KCJayhawk said:


> Tagged out last night on my first sit of the year. Any guesses on score? I was thinking high 130's to low 140's.
> View attachment 6632351
> 
> View attachment 6632353
> ...


Nice buck! I think high 130s is a good guess!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

kybeau said:


> My youngest (10) got it done tonight and all 3 of us are all tagged out in Kansas! It's been a dream season for me and it's still October.
> 
> Still got 2 buck tags for MO in my pocket, but even if I don't see another deer all year, I'm going to easily claim this as my most memorable hunting season and will be hard to top!
> 
> ...


That smile is priceless. Congrats!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats to you and your son Kybeau!! That is an awesome pic!


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

zap said:


> Congrats, KCJayhawk! Great buck.


Thanks!


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

kybeau said:


> My youngest (10) got it done tonight and all 3 of us are all tagged out in Kansas! It's been a dream season for me and it's still October.
> 
> Still got 2 buck tags for MO in my pocket, but even if I don't see another deer all year, I'm going to easily claim this as my most memorable hunting season and will be hard to top!
> 
> ...


Nice deer for your son! Now you gotta get your partner to top the buck he killed last year!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KCJayhawk said:


> Nice deer for your son! Now you gotta get your partner to top the buck he killed last year!


Just noticed your from Lenexa. Nice! I grew up in OP, BVN grad and my folks live on the border of Hillsdale Lake, not much land to hunt tho lol.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> Just noticed your from Lenexa. Nice! I grew up in OP, BVN grad and my folks live on the border of Hillsdale Lake, not much land to hunt tho lol.


I'm in Prairie Village right now, but yea, we don't have a ton of land to hunt around here. I hunt mainly in Leavenworth county. Did some dove hunting at Hillsdale and will probably start hunting that for whitetail if I ever lose the property I hunt on now.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is the video to my 10yo killing his 2018 buck. Unfortunately the light was too low for a good kill shot, but the video is just a for us to look back on and enjoy the memories. 

One plug... The 6:40 mark is definitely a highlight. I don't want to ruin the surprise, but let's just say, God new what he was doing when he designed deer camo


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats on your season.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

kybeau said:


> Here is the video to my 10yo killing his 2018 buck. Unfortunately the light was too low for a good kill shot, but the video is just a for us to look back on and enjoy the memories.
> 
> One plug... The 6:40 mark is definitely a highlight. I don't want to ruin the surprise, but let's just say, God new what he was doing when he designed deer camo


lol that's awesome!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Awe man, my 13yo son and I just watched and thoroughly enjoyed that video, thanks much for sharing!!
No doubt he’s the happiest hunter in KS! Congratulations on a beautiful buck, and a new dance step


----------



## KCDomer (Mar 12, 2014)

In an unfortunate twist, I lost my hunting spot for this year. Therefore, I have had to adjust my hunting schedule. I normally hunt the 2nd week of November in Eastern Kansas and have had great rut action. However, this year, I will be hunting North Central Kansas the last week of November. I haven’t hunted late November before, so was wondering if I should plan on all day sits or just mornings/evenings? What about any other tactics for this time of year - rattling? grunting? doe estrus scent? Thanks in advance for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

KCDomer said:


> In an unfortunate twist, I lost my hunting spot for this year. Therefore, I have had to adjust my hunting schedule. I normally hunt the 2nd week of November in Eastern Kansas and have had great rut action. However, this year, I will be hunting North Central Kansas the last week of November. I haven’t hunted late November before, so was wondering if I should plan on all day sits or just mornings/evenings? What about any other tactics for this time of year - rattling? grunting? doe estrus scent? Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends really. Of you are talking dates around the 20-25 you can still finds some big boys on their feet mid day. If you are talking closer to the 28-30, I'd probably focus on food source in the evenings.


----------



## KCDomer (Mar 12, 2014)

kybeau said:


> Depends really. Of you are talking dates around the 20-25 you can still finds some big boys on their feet mid day. If you are talking closer to the 28-30, I'd probably focus on food source in the evenings.


Looking at Nov 26th through the 29th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

KCDomer said:


> Looking at Nov 26th through the 29th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be in the stand all day. Especially if this is the only time you will have to hunt. I may switch stands during the day depending on various factors. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Also in regards to scents, I don't use them. They can work, but a buck either has to walk where u did if you are dragging a rag, or has to be downwind of your scent (which means most likely down wind of you, to get a whiff. If you set up the scent around your stand, that also means you are putting down more human scent on the ground. I'd rather be as scent free as possible and take a direct and strategic approach to and from my stand. 

As far as other tactics (rattling and grunting, decoys) I've had success but again, it's gotta be the right situation. I try to set up in places where it's very unlikely I will get a buck to circle downwind of me. And man is it fun when it comes together. But more often than not, you don't get the results you dream of... Bit that's why it's so rewarding when it works out. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

a few days before and a few days after thanksgiving are when the old warriors roam in the daylight with dulled senses...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

kybeau said:


> Also in regards to scents, I don't use them. They can work, but a buck either has to walk where u did if you are dragging a rag, or has to be downwind of your scent (which means most likely down wind of you, to get a whiff. If you set up the scent around your stand, that also means you are putting down more human scent on the ground. I'd rather be as scent free as possible and take a direct and strategic approach to and from my stand.
> 
> As far as other tactics (rattling and grunting, decoys) I've had success but again, it's gotta be the right situation. I try to set up in places where it's very unlikely I will get a buck to circle downwind of me. And man is it fun when it comes together. But more often than not, you don't get the results you dream of... Bit that's why it's so rewarding when it works out.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


This is excellent advice!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Jerm said:


> a few days before and a few days after thanksgiving are when the old warriors roam in the daylight with dulled senses...


This! I’m headed up to SE KS on November 24-Dec 1. Old warriors still out doing last searches for does. Calls/rattling and decoys can be great in right setup. I’ll be doing all day sits if weather cooperates.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

*Got my ‘17 Kansas buck back from Taxi*

Just got him back. Went a little different with a Hooking Aggressive pose since he was a fighter and had a badly busted eye when I killed him coming to a growl/snort wheeze. Scored right at 160 and is my best to date


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice bucks and birds mdnabors. I like that aggressive pose.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you guys have much luck over alfalfa in the fall. I doubt our wheat will get drilled and be up in time due to the floods. However, I’ve got a 20 acre alfalfa field that borders some of our heaviest timber. It hasn’t been alfalfa in the past so I don’t have much experience with it.

Thx and good luck guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The last week of November is by far most favorite time to be in a tree.
Tx, I've never hunted alfalfa, there just doesn't seem to much of it around my part of the country anymore. I've heard of people having good success over it though.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

bowhuntertx said:


> Do you guys have much luck over alfalfa in the fall. I doubt our wheat will get drilled and be up in time due to the floods. However, I’ve got a 20 acre alfalfa field that borders some of our heaviest timber. It hasn’t been alfalfa in the past so I don’t have much experience with it.
> 
> Thx and good luck guys!
> 
> ...


I was offered a lease in SW KS that had two alfalfa patches and bush/cover all around it. The previous guys hunting it killed 150+s on that alfalfa. They love it. 60-70 deer on each patch. I wanted to lease it but my other buddy didn't want to split $10K two ways.


----------



## KCDomer (Mar 12, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> The last week of November is by far most favorite time to be in a tree.
> Tx, I've never hunted alfalfa, there just doesn't seem to much of it around my part of the country anymore. I've heard of people having good success over it though.


Any tips for hunting that last week of November? Do you still rattle? grunt? use scents? I am planning on sitting all day in a wooded corridor between a bedding area and food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The calling depends on the amount of pressure the area gets; the more pressure, the less I call. I'm not big on using scents. I would say if you setting between bedding and food, you're golden. Even better would be a wooded corridor between bedding areas, or sitting on the downwind side of a bedding area in the morning and midday. Move between the bedding and food in the afternoon, IF you can get there without blowing any deer out. The majority of the does will be bred by then, so the big fellas should be up on their feet.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

KCDomer said:


> Looking at Nov 26th through the 29th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you wear your orange on 11/28 and 11/29...



KCDomer said:


> Any tips for hunting that last week of November? Do you still rattle? grunt? use scents? I am planning on sitting all day in a wooded corridor between a bedding area and food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would just hunt the feed to bed pattern at that time... I'd have a grunt in my pack but probably not use it. I killed my buck on Dec. 7 (during rifle season) last year and they were solid on a feeding pattern then.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerm said:


> One of the biggest things that would help, if non-residents would choose not to use that free doe tag included with a nr either sex tag...that's been a huge cause of herd decimation in my area.




Random Q:

How many of you guys kill does? I know as a non.res I'm not going out there to kill slick heads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

stevewes2004 said:


> Random Q:
> 
> How many of you guys kill does? I know as a non.res I'm not going out there to kill slick heads!
> 
> ...


Rarely


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

stevewes2004 said:


> Random Q:
> 
> How many of you guys kill does? I know as a non.res I'm not going out there to kill slick heads!
> 
> ...


Im sure most non-residents wouldnt buy an extra doe tag...BUT if the tags free and in their pocket many will choose to use it...it happens often in my area.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

mdnabors said:


> Just got him back. Went a little different with a Hooking Aggressive pose since he was a fighter and had a badly busted eye when I killed him coming to a growl/snort wheeze. Scored right at 160 and is my best to date
> 
> View attachment 6633979
> 
> ...


Nice mounts....the pic must not do the 160" buck justice...or you texans use a different tape measure than most....well as they say everythings bigger in Texas...lol
Just ribbin' ya man....


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Im sure most non-residents wouldnt buy an extra doe tag...BUT if the tags free and in their pocket many will choose to use it...it happens often in my area.


Rest assured... Our crowd won't be Killin does around the Beloit area [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

stevewes2004 said:


> Rest assured... Our crowd won't be Killin does around the Beloit area [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its all good man....heck nothin wrong with taking home some extra quality meat...our does are very tasty...corn fed!


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

starting to see a lot of deer on my commute from Salina to Wichita


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I buy a doe tag every year but have not shot one in over 15 years.
I hunt between public hunting and an outfitter, I know one year 6 does/fawns were taken in one week across the fence's from me. The overall number of deer has gone way down since they started giving out the nr doe tag


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Dafis said:


> I buy a doe tag every year but have not shot one in over 15 years.
> I hunt between public hunting and an outfitter, I know one year 6 does/fawns were taken in one week across the fence's from me. The overall number of deer has gone way down since they started giving out the nr doe tag


Thats my exact observations as well! 
But can't blame a man for wanting some extra meat with that free doe tag....note sure why us residents dont get a free doe tag too, but its for the best...if we did our herd would decimate even further i'm afraid.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

I’ll never use my free doe tag. Don’t get me wrong I LOVE venison but I just don’t see the deer numbers in Kansas to justify taking a doe and then throw in the inconvenience of harvesting meat out of state and I’m out. I’ll save the freezer filling for at home. Jmo


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Some mature bucks were on their feet this morning checking for does. For a change I've seen more bucks than does. The activity out in the open is probably over for this morning. The does I did see were packing army shovels, ready to dig foxholes to get away from the unwanted attention they were getting. If they saw a boy they were going off to hide. Hope some of you were out on stands.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

rmscustom said:


> I’ll never use my free doe tag. Don’t get me wrong I LOVE venison but I just don’t see the deer numbers in Kansas to justify taking a doe and then throw in the inconvenience of harvesting meat out of state and I’m out. I’ll save the freezer filling for at home. Jmo


Same goes for me. In seven years of hunting KS as a non-resident, I have never yet fired an arrow at a doe. I go to KS to enjoy the resource, experience, and fellowship with my brother, with hopes of getting a shot at a great buck, but for the trouble, I prefer to harvest does near the comforts of home! Sometimes, its a shame to ruin a great hunt by killing a deer LOL....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Right on rmscustoms and Txaq02...good folk like you guys are always welcome in Kansas!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn nr hunters need to stay home....:lol:


:wink:


----------



## kslineman (Jun 27, 2015)

Any taxidermist reccomendations around central ks or Wichita area? Thanks. You can pm me also don’t mean to hijack the ks thread


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

zap said:


> Damn nr hunters need to stay home....:lol:
> 
> 
> :wink:


Do I have to?!?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

kslineman said:


> Any taxidermist reccomendations around central ks or Wichita area? Thanks. You can pm me also don’t mean to hijack the ks thread


Tipi taxidermy in Kensington...Jamie is one of the best!!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

kslineman said:


> Any taxidermist reccomendations around central ks or Wichita area? Thanks. You can pm me also don’t mean to hijack the ks thread


Chris Mohler in Sawyer, it is just south of Pratt. 
Top shelf work, you will not be disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Tom Bowman in Wakefield, north end of Milford Lake


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

No slick head shootin’ for this pesky non resident bowhunter either.

Not that I feel the deer numbers aren’t that good in the area that I hunt out there, it’s just not what I go out there for. Plus I have 4 doe tags that I could use here at home if I wanted to, and I don’t think it’s good practice to shoot does that late in the season when they might have already been bred.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

stevewes2004 said:


> Do I have to?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.....:lol:

But you can stop here and buy me dinner....:wink:


----------



## alabamabowman (Dec 1, 2005)

At home in Alabama I can legally kill over 100 does with my bow. I'm not shooting one in Kansas. I haven't in 9 years of hunting and don't plan on starting. The deer numbers in North Central Kansas where I hunt aren't that good. Still recovering from ehd of 2011/2012. I go to Kansas to kill Giants. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

Heating up in Kansas. Good luck fellow hunters.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

KSandTXbowman said:


> Heating up in Kansas. Good luck fellow hunters.


Yes literally. It was 70 degrees today lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

zap said:


> Damn nr hunters need to stay home....:lol:
> 
> 
> :wink:


Better set up roadblocks cause I’ll be there Thursday or maybe even Wednesday if I can make magic happen with work. Lol


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

Was out for a bit last night. Saw a couple of scrapes and one rub. It'll start getting even better over the next 2 weeks.

Got a nice doe a couple Friday's ago. 









Mlrs


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Bucks are starting to post up on grain fields. Another week or so and you'll be seeing midday doe movement.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

The mule deer are starting to sniff some does but the whitetails seem to be a little behind where I’m at.


----------



## Deereman8370 (Sep 26, 2017)

stevewes2004 said:


> Random Q:
> 
> How many of you guys kill does? I know as a non.res I'm not going out there to kill slick heads!
> 
> ...


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Deereman8370 said:


> stevewes2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Q:
> ...


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Deereman8370 said:


> stevewes2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Q:
> ...


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Contender01 said:


> Deereman8370 said:
> 
> 
> > I know its not Kanas but I hunt Out of State in Illinois, and my group will shot does. We love to eat the meat. Our goal is a lest 2 does each for the week then hold out for a good old buck.
> ...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Deereman8370 said:


> stevewes2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Q:
> ...


----------



## Kansas Bowhunt (Mar 23, 2017)

Dafis said:


> Tom Bowman in Wakefield, north end of Milford Lake


x2, Tom is an excellent taxidermist!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

This thread seems a little slow to me this year. Its almost November, and I keep refreshing, but few new posts. Is anyone hunting, or is just not much moving yet to report?

I head out in two more weeks, and although I don't need any more help to get pumped, I sure do love reading about how you guys are doing!


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Txag02 said:


> This thread seems a little slow to me this year. Its almost November, and I keep refreshing, but few new posts. Is anyone hunting, or is just not much moving yet to report?
> 
> I head out in two more weeks, and although I don't need any more help to get pumped, I sure do love reading about how you guys are doing!


Scouted hard for the last couple weeks does on and off their feet all day long on my ground and seeing younger bucks late around 530 to dark. Finally got a favorable enough wind to hunt last night, did a little rattling had 3 does come in around 530. Then had a fork horn and probably around a 120-130 8 point move in around 630. The 8 point never left the does trail. Glassed the 8 2 or 3 times now from the barn loft I think he is around a 2-3 yr old, so I gave him the pass. Havent seen much for a mature buck yet but I'm sure that's all about to change.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out for the first time Saturday morning. Had a deer blowing at me as I walked across a pasture. Got within 100 yards of my stand and a herd of cows came busting by. From 8:30-9:00 had two guys yelling and laughing from I guess the road, which is 1/2 mile from my stand. It sounded like they were 100 yards away, but it was so calm maybe they were at the road and the sound was carrying that far. Got down and checked a cam and had no deer on it....ugh. Had a bobcat on it twice though.

Just a bust of a hunt really. Checked another cam on another property overlooking a mock scrape and in the last week several 2 year old bucks hitting the mock at 7:30am or so.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm seeing a number of different bucks working scrapes at night (trail cams and in the yard under the moonlight) and a few right after daylight and right before dark. New scrapes have been opened in the farm yard and around the farm. As the buck activity has picked up seeing does from the farm house has become more miss than hit. They are being harassed by bucks (though not chased) and a guest has started educating some by bumping them going out from the house and coming back in from hunting. And we now have someone's dogs running deer. My guest has seen deer each time out, including three shooter bucks (none close enough). He did see what he described as some nervous does eating in a pasture Saturday afternoon and he had some different deer come by and he took a big doe for the freezer later that afternoon. Beans are coming out now all around us. My wheat/clover food plots are getting hammered. I expect to see a start of some real rut activity if the temps drop into the low 30's as predicted later this week.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Two does checking a licking branch over a scrape.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

KSQ2 said:


> Now that the posts are set, we’ll wait until October to put the pine limb on. Also going to put on a small branch on the forks at the top to droop down for a scrape. I’ll put a camera over it to see what happens.


Any activity on the horizontal rubs? Curious if you’ve had any luck on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Got 2 shooter bucks showing up on camera just after shooting light, it won’t be long!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

bowhunter9 said:


> Any activity on the horizontal rubs? Curious if you’ve had any luck on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far nothing for me, but that’s typical for our property, nothing ever works there.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

So what are you guys thinking? If you had only a week, would you pick 4-10 or 11-17? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

bowhuntertx said:


> So what are you guys thinking? If you had only a week, would you pick 4-10 or 11-17?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on weather but if the weather is similar in both those weeks I’d choose 4-10. Seem to see a lot of lockdown that third week. First part of the 11-17 could be good though. I’m sure the votes will vary and I’ve only been coming out there since 2011 but the 2nd week or around thanksgiving would be my choices if I had to choose. I HATE lockdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now we're talking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

bowhuntertx said:


> So what are you guys thinking? If you had only a week, would you pick 4-10 or 11-17?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a thread that I started with a poll asking what everyone's favorite times are to hunt Kansas.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5362979


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, I was just curious in regards to what everybody is seeing right now and how the forecast looks. With my schedule, I can’t really miss a Saturday morning otherwise I would head up around the 8th and stay a week


----------



## Danny Lee (Mar 24, 2013)

Pretty cool pic


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

I know one thing, today would be a good day to be out in the central part of the State, saw two accidents involving deer, numerous carcasses that were not there yesterday and I had to dodge three sets of deer crossing 35 from Salina to Wichita today. Getting to the point im just going to cruise behind a semi each morning.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

ksgoosekillr said:


> I know one thing, today would be a good day to be out in the central part of the State, saw two accidents involving deer, numerous carcasses that were not there yesterday and I had to dodge three sets of deer crossing 35 from Salina to Wichita today. Getting to the point im just going to cruise behind a semi each morning.


Very similar results in my commute from topeka-KC


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

Seen this pic today, supposedly from Kansas, anyone have any info?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

complete 180 from yesterday not a single deer, or carcass on my commute in, will be on stand this afternoon. Usually the movement i see on my way in correlates to what i see in stand, hoping thats not the case today.


----------



## outdoorsmannc (Sep 12, 2011)

Another Pic supposedly from Kansas to see if anyone knows the story,,,,,,Incredible deer!!!


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

outdoorsmannc said:


> View attachment 6639795
> Another Pic supposedly from Kansas to see if anyone knows the story,,,,,,Incredible deer!!!


Don’t remember the exact story, but I remember that popping up last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

That pic has made the rounds. Year or 2 old. Roadkill? Not from Kansas I don't think


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> That pic has made the rounds. Year or 2 old. Roadkill? Not from Kansas I don't think


I believe it was kansas roadkill. I think I remember seeing the KDWP Facebook page share it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

outdoorsmannc said:


> View attachment 6639795
> Another Pic supposedly from Kansas to see if anyone knows the story,,,,,,Incredible deer!!!


Roadkill in Leawood. Deer was taken away from him because of the way it was killed.


----------



## outdoorsmannc (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Guys,,,,,How in the world this stuff pops back up is amazing,,,I got it as text from a friend saying it was just killed in Kansas,,LOL


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

outdoorsmannc said:


> View attachment 6639795
> Another Pic supposedly from Kansas to see if anyone knows the story,,,,,,Incredible deer!!!


No way that deer is from Kansas! 

I read on here that all the non residents are shooting all the small bucks so they never get that big.


Seriously though, I do remember that deer from a year or so ago and that it was a roadkill. The toilet is a random item to just have sitting in your garage.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

No updates for 11/2? How's the crop harvest looking in NCK?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

stevewes2004 said:


> No updates for 11/2? How's the crop harvest looking in NCK?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m in the salina area. 

I’ve been in my spot all day. Seen a lot more movement today. I’ve seen 2 little ones cruising, a couple 2.5 year olds with does, 1 either 3.5 or 4.5 (I think he’s 3.5) year old with a doe. He’s been making scrapes and chasing her all over. Been watching him for 45 minutes or so popping in out and of the creek a couple yards to my south. I’ve also seen a few does that were by themselves. Or at least I never saw a buck with them if they had one. 

When I got out around lunch to check my cameras I had a couple pics of bucks chasing does. Several scrapes and rubs have popped up in the last few days. Lots more pics of 3.5 and younger bucks. Still haven’t seen a big one in person or on camera yet. 

I drove this morning in the dark so I’m not sure what’s taken place harvest wise since Tuesday. On Tuesday when I drove out here most of the crops were still in. The landowner said one of the neighbors did cut beans that day. But all the milo was still standing. 

One big milo field did look to be cut this morning but couldn’t tell for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

stevewes2004 said:


> No updates for 11/2? How's the crop harvest looking in NCK?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


most milo and quite a bit of corn are still standing....farmers are just trying to get wheat drilled and beans cut first...wheat was suppose to be all in by Nov 1st.
just been a wet fall so far...seeing a few mature bucks out in the open in the early mornings as of the last couple days....should break open bout the 5th or 6th like every year....will be a lack of moonlight in a day or two, that may sway things in us mid-day hunters favor.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll bet alot of bucks will be tending does in the milo this year, unfortunately....


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

All the crops came out of our 300 Tuesday and the wind is looking good for me this weekend so its 2 all day sits on the schedual!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet guys good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

mad cold front coming next week... hope it stays on schedule!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My brother hunting around Topeka just had a monster 8 go by, no shot. He's gotten some pics of him. He is big.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

I had a frisky 3 year old I rattled in at 7:50.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

I've had yet to see a deer. Quite a few teal and wood ducks though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Wish I was in kansas now. Was supposed to do Nebraska last weekend and kansas this weekend but one of my neighbors passed away and funeral is today. Went to kansas last weekend instead when it was really hot and skipping Nebraska this year. Most of crpps are out where i am but its more 80% pasture land 20% crops so doesnt take as long to get them out. Good luck you guys


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Have been out several times, mostly mornings in the past couple weeks due to warmer afternoon temps (and just not having afternoons free). 

Have seen younger bucks out cruising. Overall doe activity has been down quite a bit than what I’m ised to seeing this time of year on two of my spots that at CRP and have produced my last 3 bucks. 

Hopefully this cold front coming gets everything up on their feet during daylight some more. Yesterday morning I did see a 3 yr old running two does from sun up to 10 when I had to get down. Nothing responding to calls just yet. 

Only going to get better !!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

AUDuckSlayer said:


> I had a frisky 3 year old I rattled in at 7:50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Hopefully their still reacting to the horns and decoy the end of next week when I'll be out there.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

What times do you peeps go in in the morning? Extra early in the dark or that "grey light"? I've debated this many times myself and have done it both ways.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

AintNoGriz said:


> What times do you peeps go in in the morning? Extra early in the dark or that "grey light"? I've debated this many times myself and have done it both ways.


Completely depends on the setup. I normally prefer early, but there are times it calls for a later approach. For instance, if I have to walk through a field I believe deer may be feeding in the am, I'll wait.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

kybeau said:


> Completely depends on the setup. I normally prefer early, but there are times it calls for a later approach. For instance, if I have to walk through a field I believe deer may be feeding in the am, I'll wait.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Same here, but most mornings I hunt beddings areas, so I’m in way before first light.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Some major chasing going on here starting just before first light. 6 bucks so far and each one of them has been on a doe though one bu k was limping and couldn't keep up. Does were running to hide. One doe ran by 5 feet off our front porch in her vain effort to avoid the buck behind her. Despite the warm morning it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Morning started off hot with 4 bucks (all young 2-3 yr old 8s) searching and 2 does cams right in front of me. Light switch turned off about 30 min ago. Still early of course. Hunting a big patch of CRP, bedding area. Probably try to sit until 11-12 depending on movement. 
Buddy text me right after sunrise saying he shot one. Maybe some guts on the arrow so he’ll give him plenty of time.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

It was slow this morning for me saw two does but nothing behind them. 

I did have a nice buck chasing a doe yesterday afternoon that was at 42 yards. He came back about an hour later. I could hear him making a scrap and in he came back to the same spot. 42 yards. He got the pass. I prefer them closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

?Any of you guys hunt fresh rub lines? What are your thoughts and experiences?


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Had a big mature 6 come out last night at 5 and was just casually eating beans. 
He wanted nothing to do the snort weeze. 
Does seemed to be laying low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Have seen two bucks cruising across the pasture since late morning. I wouldn't worry about hunting rubs now, you better find the does. The boys are looking for them as well.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree. I usually watch does all day long in this crp and the last two times I’ve hunted, have only seen 3-4 each time. Not sure what to make of it. Activity this time last year was definitely more “rutty” with chasing etc. Shot my buck on the 3rd of Nov last year and had already sat a few times with great action. Going back to same spot this afternoon but need to move my stand. Hoping to do that quickly and quietly.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Had a 160 10 point trailing a doe first thing this morning then about 8:00 had a 180 and 4 other bucks trailing a doe got a bad shot on the big boy my arrow deflected and hit him in the front angling towards the vitals I’m sure he’s gonna die but with the rain we’re having a hard time finding blood, my son saw 11 does just 80 yards from me and never saw the bucks I saw crazy how close you can be and not even see action


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I plan to start hunting in 4-5 days.

Good luck to all.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Had a 160 10 point trailing a doe first thing this morning then about 8:00 had a 180 and 4 other bucks trailing a doe got a bad shot on the big boy my arrow deflected and hit him in the front angling towards the vitals I’m sure he’s gonna die but with the rain we’re having a hard time finding blood, my son saw 11 does just 80 yards from me and never saw the bucks I saw crazy how close you can be and not even see action
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep us posted junkie I hope you find him!


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Saw nothing but a bobcat tonight didn't hunt this morning, and saw only a doe and 2 fawns all day yesterday. Hopefully next weekend yields results, bad start to November so far on our farm.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Hit it hard all weekend long in central KS. Little guys are still cruising with a couple does coming in and being chased all over. Saw two decent bucks chasing does thru the middle of pastures. Sat/sun morning was dead on my places, very little activity and what i did see had bucks still together and feeding, Doe's with fawns still nursing and bucks no where in sight of the doe's. Sunday night tried a diff corner of one of my pieces and had 5 bucks come in, they were reacting to grunting. This next week should get good.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

My Kansas season came to a end yesterday at 4:45. Had a buck we called Brute come by at 11 yards and my arrow found its mark. 

At 4:40 I had a doe run through and then heard a grunt to my left. Looked that way and saw him standing the CRP. He proceeded to thrash a small honey locust and then made a scrap 25 yards from my stand. As luck would have it he ended up walking the edge of the big tree I was in and gave me a perfect 11 yard shot. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him tip over. Enough of the typing, here are a few pictures. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great buck AU, congratulations!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats AUduckslayer! Stud of a buck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

AUDuckSlayer said:


> My Kansas season came to a end yesterday at 4:45. Had a buck we called Brute come by at 11 yards and my arrow found its mark.
> 
> At 4:40 I had a doe run through and then heard a grunt to my left. Looked that way and saw him standing the CRP. He proceeded to thrash a small honey locust and then made a scrap 25 yards from my stand. As luck would have it he ended up walking the edge of the big tree I was in and gave me a perfect 11 yard shot. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him tip over. Enough of the typing, here are a few pictures.
> 
> ...


Glad someone had action! Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Great buck! 
2 150+ and a smaller buck following a little doe in the pasture by my house a few minutes ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats on the nice buck! 
I’m getting anxious, headed up to the NCK area on Saturday for a week. Reports sound similar in regards to young bucks prowling and the does still having fawns. Shouldn’t be long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck slayer!
Had a great sit yesterday evening, saw 16 does and fawns and 2 small bucks. It's about to break loose.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats duckslayer. Beautiful buck.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Massive buck duckslayer!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

great buck duckslayer!
wow!!
congrats to ya


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Ton of mass on that buck. Nice!


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

Got lucky last night and had this great 10pt give me a 12 yard shot. Hunted Saturday morning up till 1pm and saw around 20 deer with plenty of young bucks chasing and grunting around, but nothing old enough to earn an arrow. Sunday night I moved to a stand I hung two weeks ago on an annual rub line with a few fresh scrapes started in the area. Around 4:00 had a smaller 8pt walk 50 yards behind me, I let him get out of sight and then hit the grunt call to see if any other bucks were on their feet already. Not 5 minutes later I see this guy walking straight towards me. I turn my camera on and start it recording while getting my bow positioned for a shot. First thing I noticed was how wide he was, at this point I thought he was just an 8pt. Every buck I have ever killed has been an 8pt. All while having filmed my cousin shoot a big 10pt, as well as my brother hunting the same property and killing multiple 10 pts. When he got within 30 yards I start to see the mass in his bases along with his 9th pt. It was right then and there I decided he was a shooter. He continued on a trail leading right by me even pausing in my one good shooting lane. I zipped a G5 deadmeat right through his pump station and he runs 10 yards out into the field, stands for about 15 seconds, wobbles and falls over. When I get down and look at him I find a 10th pt, it won't score because it is just shy of an inch but I'm giving him an A for effort. Got him loaded into the truck and headed back into town with light running out and there was a train holding us up. So knowing light was fading my Wife and I jumped out and got some ******* style buck in the truck pictures. Taxidermist guessed him at 5.5 just from his bases, will know for sure after he gets the jaw cleaned up.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

My boss knows a guy who killed this dude over the weekend, he’s saying he’s scoring close to 200”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> My boss knows a guy who killed this dude over the weekend, he’s saying he’s scoring close to 200”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice deer but not anywhere close to 200. Maybe 150ish


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Some good ones beginning to fall! I need to change my name to slayer!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice bucks going down. I agree with huntinksn, no where near 200", but I could see making 160" or so. Nice buck.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Me and my boss agree, don’t see 200, I haven’t seen this deer in person and that’s the only pic I have , we just got it this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice bucks AU and Hoyt! Congrats!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome Buck, Hoytslayer.

Congratulations!


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Nice buck Hoyt!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

AUD, great deer! Love big mass deer


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Old Bruisers AU & Hoyt!


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

My buddy is out hunting our land now and just had our biggest deer come running by chasing a doe at 55 yards. It definitely seems to be on at our place. Hopefully I can check back in later with his or one of our other shooters pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Bucks definitely tearing this former mock scrape up last couple of days









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

I got my public land Kansas Buck on 10/31. We had a slow trip up until that point, but like they often do, things can change in an instant. I moved to the best sign I had found all week and ended up sitting on the ground in a clump of grass due to tight bedding, and a lack of trees. I heard antlers raking saplings about 550pm and eased up to my knees to see what was going on. I spotted this 8 pointer rubbing his antlers on a sapling in the edge of the thicket. He came out to the edge and headed straight to me along the trail I had set up for. He worked his antlers in every over hanging branch while on his way and worked 2 scrapes before passing me at around 35 yards. He got by my one lane I prepared, so I got my feet underneath me, drew, and then slowly stood for the shot. He was around 38-40 yards and my pin was still set for 35 yards. At the shot my arrow struck him where the white and brown meet in his arm pit. He went about 40 yards and stopped where I could see his antler tips. I was sick and felt like I may had just made a non lethal hit. I watched him slowly walk and stand for a few seconds and lost sight of him. about 30 seconds later I heard the unmistakable crash of a deer going down. I couldn't find my arrow or blood at impact so I slipped out to be safe and came back at daylight to find him piled up right where I heard him crash. I got very lucky that the arrow got in him good enough to take him down in 70 yards. Another challenging but satisfying hunt in your state. As always, I enjoy my time and treasure my experiences in your state. Nothing better than the feeling of hunting hard and earning the deer you take. 

My buck had a "gouged out" right eye, I assumed from fighting. When preparing the skull to take home I skinned it out and realized a carbon arrow shaft was protruding from his eye socket. As I cleaned it up you can see a 3 blade fixed broad head wedged into the back of his eye socket. It looks to me to have been there since the previous hunting season. These things continue to amaze me with their will to survive and carry own through injury. Should make for a pretty awesome skull mount.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great buck, dosse!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow. That is insane! Make for a unique european mount for sure.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats on the bucks, Gents!!!


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice old bruiser Dosse! Crazy with the broadhead in the eye socket, way cool! It's a wonder one side didn't grow funky!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Nice deer but not anywhere close to 200. Maybe 150ish


60’s+ buck, but no not 200. Awesome buck regardless


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Some great looking bucks hitting the dirt guys.

Getting me excited for next week when I’m out there. Hopefully it’s good.


----------



## rlp (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in a camp with 6 guys in north central - rained out this morning, all dinks and does this afternoon


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tagged out this evening in SCK. Wasn’t real sure about todays action with it being on the warmer side and windy but at 5:15 he came strolling in. He went 25 yards and piled up after putting a Rage through both lungs. 
Always grateful for the opportunity to spend time in the outdoors even if my season is over before the major action starts. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNG (Apr 15, 2017)

dosse said:


> I got my public land Kansas Buck on 10/31. We had a slow trip up until that point, but like they often do, things can change in an instant. I moved to the best sign I had found all week and ended up sitting on the ground in a clump of grass due to tight bedding, and a lack of trees. I heard antlers raking saplings about 550pm and eased up to my knees to see what was going on. I spotted this 8 pointer rubbing his antlers on a sapling in the edge of the thicket. He came out to the edge and headed straight to me along the trail I had set up for. He worked his antlers in every over hanging branch while on his way and worked 2 scrapes before passing me at around 35 yards. He got by my one lane I prepared, so I got my feet underneath me, drew, and then slowly stood for the shot. He was around 38-40 yards and my pin was still set for 35 yards. At the shot my arrow struck him where the white and brown meet in his arm pit. He went about 40 yards and stopped where I could see his antler tips. I was sick and felt like I may had just made a non lethal hit. I watched him slowly walk and stand for a few seconds and lost sight of him. about 30 seconds later I heard the unmistakable crash of a deer going down. I couldn't find my arrow or blood at impact so I slipped out to be safe and came back at daylight to find him piled up right where I heard him crash. I got very lucky that the arrow got in him good enough to take him down in 70 yards. Another challenging but satisfying hunt in your state. As always, I enjoy my time and treasure my experiences in your state. Nothing better than the feeling of hunting hard and earning the deer you take.
> 
> My buck had a "gouged out" right eye, I assumed from fighting. When preparing the skull to take home I skinned it out and realized a carbon arrow shaft was protruding from his eye socket. As I cleaned it up you can see a 3 blade fixed broad head wedged into the back of his eye socket. It looks to me to have been there since the previous hunting season. These things continue to amaze me with their will to survive and carry own through injury. Should make for a pretty awesome skull mount.
> 
> ...


That's insane. I've harvested bucks and found old broadheads in the neck and back hip, but never seen anything like that.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice one aeast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats on the bucks guys!

Dosse, that is NUTS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

More good bucks falling, good job guys! The cool down begins tomorrow here in SEK!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice bucks falling. Congrats. Dosse that is amazing. 
Neighbor has rattled up three bucks already this morning. Just no shooter yet. 
Up three


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice Buck, 236!


----------



## gmosborne187 (Jan 8, 2018)

New deer hunter here, in SCK.
Big cold front rolling in Thursday.
If you could take off work one day this week- Thursday cold and rainy, or Friday cold and sunny.
Both days wind looks good for me.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

gmosborne187 said:


> New deer hunter here, in SCK.
> Big cold front rolling in Thursday.
> If you could take off work one day this week- Thursday cold and rainy, or Friday cold and sunny.
> Both days wind looks good for me.


Cold and sunny

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## prenis57 (Nov 7, 2018)

I've been absent for a couple years but here I am! I'm hunting the next 2 days and then all of next week. Only have 1 on the hit list so far for me, but good luck to all that are hunting!


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Been hunting SE Ks since last Friday and have saw good bucks every sit but this morning it really was exciting. Bucks were running does every where. Got lucky on a nice 8 but almost got a shot at one bigger about 30 minutes earlier. Good luck to everyone hunting these next few weeks.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice one dkkarr! I haven't seen the amount of action I'd like to yet.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

dkkarr said:


> View attachment 6645559
> 
> 
> Been hunting SE Ks since last Friday and have saw good bucks every sit but this morning it really was exciting. Bucks were running does every where. Got lucky on a nice 8 but almost got a shot at one bigger about 30 minutes earlier. Good luck to everyone hunting these next few weeks.


Congrats!!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Shot this morning in central Kansas









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

hntnksn said:


> Shot this morning in central Kansas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Shot by a buddy of mine approximately 5 miles from trailcam pic


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

dkkarr said:


> View attachment 6645559
> 
> 
> Been hunting SE Ks since last Friday and have saw good bucks every sit but this morning it really was exciting. Bucks were running does every where. Got lucky on a nice 8 but almost got a shot at one bigger about 30 minutes earlier. Good luck to everyone hunting these next few weeks.


That’s a stud of an 8pt. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks bsstalker, baz77 and aeast236 !


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice Buck, dkkarr!


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice one dkk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

zap said:


> Nice Buck, dkkarr!


Thanks Zap ! Wish you luck


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Shot by a buddy of mine approximately 5 miles from trailcam pic


please tell me that didn't come from Saline county...


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks AUDUCKSLAYER !


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great buck dkkarr!!


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> Great buck dkkarr!!


Thanks Shawn ! Good luck to you too.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

dkkarr said:


> Thanks Shawn ! Good luck to you too.


You bet and thanks bud!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

ksgoosekillr said:


> please tell me that didn't come from Saline county...[/QUOT
> 
> Rice


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It's getting really good in SEK, the next week should be amazing. The Mrs had my old nemesis in front of her last night, but he got away. It's the buck I shot at 12-17-16; he's been haunting me ever since. She had a doe in the plot in front of her thirty minutes before he showed up, the doe got run out by to small bucks. He showed up on her trail grunting about every fifth step, she got a pretty cool video with her phone.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cool pic KSQ2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

kspseshooter said:


> Very cool pic KSQ2!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks shooter! She took the pic and video with her iPhone 8.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

That’s one cool picture KSQ2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a painting KSQ2.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone expecting snow tonight? Any pointers for how to use snow as an advantage right now during the rut?


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

Moved here in July, blessed to pick up a few farms to hunt. Have had several encounters with mature bucks already. This guy walked into 25 yesterday, couldn't be happier!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nd woods that is a stud of a deer! Great looking buck man!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great Buck, Jr.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, sure are some great bucks falling this year. Exciting.

I will be in stand starting tomorrow for 5 of the next 6 days. Weather looks great


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Love the tall tines nd! Congrats on a stud!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Great buck N.D.!!


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm loving Kansas, the people, the land...and the hunting!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

n.d. woods jr said:


> Thanks guys, I'm loving Kansas, the people, the land...and the hunting!


Moved here in 08 and have enjoyed the same experiences. 

Great buck!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Well yesterday was a great day for my family!! My dad shot a buck we've had on trail cam all year and the buck became very VERY predictable in the last 10 days so my dad took off work to go up and hunt our family farm in SE Kansas and got a 26yd shot on the buck at 7:23am yesterday morning and made a great heart shot, it was almost to low but he cut thw bottom of the heart!! And yesterday my son wanted to hunt so my wife picked him up from school and ran him home so he could get in "his" ground blind and the little man did a great job and smoked a 5pt at 13yds!!!! My dad shoots a Bowtech Carbon Icon at 52lb and my son shoots a Bowtech Fuel at 43lb 

It was both of them best bucks ever.... my dad's buck has 12pts and grossed 176 1/8"









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Legion,

Congrats to both your son and dad!


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

That's some good stuff right there. Memories made. Taking my son on his second bowhunt this evening. Hoping for some of that luck.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks..... my son told me that he tried making a grunt sound with his mouth to stop the buck but nothing came out the first time because he was so nervous and the second time it wasn't loud enough then the third time it stopped the buck..... wish I would have been in the blind with him but I am vey proud that he has the drive to go hunting by himself and to be able to get it done!! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

legion_archery said:


> Thanks..... my son told me that he tried making a grunt sound with his mouth to stop the buck but nothing came out the first time because he was so nervous and the second time it wasn't loud enough then the third time it stopped the buck..... wish I would have been in the blind with him but I am vey proud that he has the drive to go hunting by himself and to be able to get it done!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That’s what it’s all about and great story. Give your kiddo a high 5 from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

aeast236 said:


> That’s what it’s all about and great story. Give your kiddo a high 5 from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From me too, and to your dad..... great buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

My buddy shot this one yesterday afternoon on our lease. Said he could hear two deer fighting for about 20 minutes and then they walked the middle of a creek over towards him, giving him a 30 yard shot. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

AU, sounds like you have a honey hole! Congrats to your bud!


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Hows this snow storm for those that are out? My hunt starts tomorrow morning. Wondering if you will start to see some does hitting the food sources right away due to the snow. Right before my vacation hits a damn 4"+ snowstorm hits central kansas. Cant remember the last rut i hunted in the snow.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> AU, sounds like you have a honey hole! Congrats to your bud!


Thanks, we do have a jam up place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats guys. Nice deer being taken. Looks like it's really cranking up.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

ksgoosekillr said:


> Hows this snow storm for those that are out? My hunt starts tomorrow morning. Wondering if you will start to see some does hitting the food sources right away due to the snow. Right before my vacation hits a damn 4"+ snowstorm hits central kansas. Cant remember the last rut i hunted in the snow.


Deer are moving. Seen a shooter right before the snow started good. Just glad I’m in a ground blind! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Snow is just now slacking off. Very wet and stuck to all the trees. Not sure if the deer will move in this or not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Should move when it's over. Especially with colder weather coming. Good luck.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Did something change in Kansas where tags are supposed to go on antlers now? I've always been under the assumption they go on the rear leg.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Copied from the KS hunting pamphlet. I added the caps.

TAGGING AND
POST-HARVEST
INFORMATION
Sign permit (not the carcass tag) prior
to hunting. Permit is not valid until signed.
After harvesting animal, sign, date,
and affix carcass tag to animal in a visible
manner. Carcass tag must be attached
before moving carcass from harvest site
unless carcass is electronically registered.
Permits purchased through the Internet
include a carcass tag that is printed with the
permit. To protect non-waterproof tags, place
carcass tag in a clear plastic bag and attach it
TO THE LEG of the animal in a visible manner.
Carcass tag must remain attached to the
carcass until processed for consumption
unless carcass is electronically registered.
The permittee must retain the carcass tag
until the carcass is consumed, given to another,
or otherwise disposed of.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations to all on the great bucks !


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Its a winter wonderland......hottest summer in decades and earliest snow I can remember.

Global cooling/warming duel.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

zap said:


> Its a winter wonderland......hottest summer in decades and earliest snow I can remember.
> 
> Global cooling/warming duel.


All a hoax, bit we gotta sell it to potential buyers 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 1evlbrd (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you by chance drop this deer off at Sure Shot Taxidermy?


hntnksn said:


> Shot this morning in central Kansas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Some really nice deer dropping. I was supposed to be in Kansas last weekend and got held up by an unexpected funeral. Then again they aren't exactly expected I suppose. Be another week before I get there.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sat yesterday until 1 pm. and only saw 3 does, briefly, as they sprinted across the crp into their bedroom. Rattled in 3 coyotes, no shots on any unfortunately. One of the worst sits with the best conditions I’ve ever had. Hoping things turn around today. Heading back out in a few and can possibly sit all day. 

Seems like it may be lockdown already, at least here. 

Good luck everyone !


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I have not seen any chasing on my commute since Tuesday morning.

I gotta work today, so I wanna see some pics of some bruisers shot in this winter wonderland! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Still seeing lots of does with small bucks harassing them. New moon sucks and hopefully this weather changes things. Good luck to everyone hunting!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm still seeing lots of does by themselves. A lot of them still have fawns with them. No bucks with them at all. I'm in South East KS.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

arctic hunter said:


> I'm still seeing lots of does by themselves. A lot of them still have fawns with them. No bucks with them at all. I'm in South East KS.


I'm seeing similar in NCK..

The big boys are tending does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

1evlbrd said:


> Did you by chance drop this deer off at Sure Shot Taxidermy?


I talked with Scott yesterday regarding my deer and asked him if he's had any good ones dropped off. He said a 200+ was dropped off yesterday, shot around Manhattan.


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Finally saw a couple of small bucks late morning. One was walking around grunting. Followed by two coyotes that were trailing them. Couldn't get a shot.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Everything I’m seeing is exactly what you guys are describing. Does still with fawns. Small bucks bumping does. Friday November 2nd was crazy in the woods that morning but after that the action has slowed down tremendously. I’ll be back out tomoro afternoon around 1 and hope to have a good hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Deer have been on their feet all day today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Not much activity in central Kansas today. Saw 3 smaller bucks all day and no does. My FIL was on a different property and only saw a couple of does in the morning and evening. 

I hunkered down in ground blind in a creek this morning as they were call for high winds late morning, and I'm glad I did. The winds were howling. Sat in a different stand on the same property tonight and just had a 3 pointer go under my stand. Woods were awfully quiet. I was frozen walking back to my truck and my truck doors were froze shut.....again. The snow has now frozen over and as I was walking out tonight is was CRUNCH, CRUNCH, CRUNCH!!. Truck showed 18 degrees on the way home.

Showing 21 degrees at 7A.M. , but a "feels like" temp of 9 degrees! I may sleep in the morning. Gonna be impossible for me to sneak into the stand I want to be in which is close to a bedding area.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I’ll be breaking out the new Iwom in the morning, I didn’t think I’d be using it until late season.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

KSQ2 said:


> I’ll be breaking out the new Iwom in the morning, I didn’t think I’d be using it until late season.


Yep breaking mine out early as well. Not going to try & be a tough guy lol


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

It’s brisk!! 12* here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

14 here with 12 mph SSE wind. Feels like 1, guna be a cool one. Stay warm boys!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

14 here with 12 mph SSE wind. Feels like 1, guna be a cool one. Stay warm boys!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Embracing the suck today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Any updates, or is everyone frozen? We are heading up tomorrow to hunt through Friday. Sounds like its been slow the last few days. Good luck to you guys out in the cold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Miserable cold this am... Saw 3 bucks and a couple does. No shooters.. Headed to hang a new stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

This afternoon/evening will my first sit of the season. Definitely breaking out the Iwom.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

It certainly was not warm this am......:wink:

This season seem to have had a slow start from what I see on AT and in my daily driving.


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Getting some movement now. Grunted in a 3 y/o 9 pt a few minutes ago.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Full blown rut activity in Geary county. 4 does and 5 bucks this AM dogging them pretty hard. Sitting all day today & tomorrow. Last buck I saw was at 10:00 am. I’ve seen two 1.5 y/o, two 2.5 y/o and one 4.5 y/o low 150’s 10 point.

Hoping they stay on their feet or this will be a long, cold day waiting.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

zap said:


> It certainly was not warm this am......:wink:
> 
> This season seem to have had a slow start from what I see on AT and in my daily driving.


I feel like there was a lot more action on this thread in years past. I hope you are right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Same here. Just had another 3 yo 8 pt come by. It's a good time to be out here folks.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

arctic hunter said:


> Same here. Just had another 3 yo 8 pt come by. It's a good time to be out here folks.


I just dropped my kids off with their grandparents and was about to head out until I realized I left the baby’s diaper bag at home! Looks like I’ll make the hour long round trip to get a bag then hope to be in a stand by 2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Rifle shot right after first light. Poached buck left to rot. Warden is on his way


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkfarm said:


> Rifle shot right after first light. Poached buck left to rot. Warden is on his way


What a crock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Hawkfarm said:


> Rifle shot right after first light. Poached buck left to rot. Warden is on his way


That sucks. What part of Kansas? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

I hate that. I can't stand poachers.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

That’s ridiculous. Hope they put em under the jail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

That sucks Hawkfarm hope they catch them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Road huntin scum.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Warden put cams up in case someone comes back for It. He Caught poachers a couple of weeks ago and confiscated a pickup load of big deer that had been spotlighted. He said 8-10-12 pointers. Unbelieveable racks. SE ks


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkfarm said:


> Warden put cams up in case someone comes back for It. He Caught poachers a couple of weeks ago and confiscated a pickup load of big deer that had been spotlighted. He said 8-10-12 pointers. Unbelieveable racks. SE ks


Sickening...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

#nojoy tonight. Morning was slow so I decide due to sit on a high spot in the crp where I could see my entire property. While on the ground Saw 3 shooters, had one at 43 yards but couldn’t get a shot because his lady had me figured out. Rattled a really nice 10 pt into 63 yards before the wind swirled and he busted. The does are not in heat yet here. (Reno county)Bucks were out looking but no real chasing going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRX OKIE 87 (Oct 11, 2016)

D-nasty said:


> Full blown rut activity in Geary county. 4 does and 5 bucks this AM dogging them pretty hard. Sitting all day today & tomorrow. Last buck I saw was at 10:00 am. I’ve seen two 1.5 y/o, two 2.5 y/o and one 4.5 y/o low 150’s 10 point.
> 
> Hoping they stay on their feet or this will be a long, cold day waiting.


I live here in Geary County, but was hunting some public land around Milford in Clay. I shot this guy on 11/8 while he was slowly following a doe during our slight snow storm we had.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a unique, gnarly Buck. Congrats.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

CRX OKIE 87 said:


> I live here in Geary County, but was hunting some public land around Milford in Clay. I shot this guy on 11/8 while he was slowly following a doe during our slight snow storm we had.
> View attachment 6648981
> View attachment 6648983
> View attachment 6648985
> ...


Cool looking buck!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

That’s a trophy right there!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Very cool deer! Congrats[emoji106][emoji2532]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome buck CRX. Gonna be a good day...

Thanks to all the veterans who have made sacrifices for this great land!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

2 does/2fawns so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

I shot this guy this morning.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Shot a doe this morning. Thinking of heading back out this afternoon.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I shot this guy this morning.


I don't see pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

I shot this guy this morning.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice one Fulldraw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I shot this guy this morning.


NICE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Where are all the updates on this thread??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

To cold to type lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

In a haybale blind on a clover plot. The Mrs shot over the back of a buck we’ve been after for 2 years 6 days ago. Hopefully he shows again. Only a button buck so far, I’ve been the king of fawns this last week.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

bowhunter9 said:


> To cold to type lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> In a haybale blind on a clover plot. The Mrs shot over the back of a buck we’ve been after for 2 years 6 days ago. Hopefully he shows again. Only a button buck so far, I’ve been the king of fawns this last week.


Bummer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well it was a good weekend to be in stand. Sat on the edge of a bean field yesterday and had one of my shooters step out about 200 yards away with a doe. He came out around 4:15 and was slowly heading my way. I really thought it was going to happen last night but the doe bedded down in the beans and he did the same. He laid there til 5:10 and he would of most likely laid there all evening but another young buck went over and bumped that doe and he took the doe south away from me.. 

On another note if you’re out today I’m jealous. Heavy snow. Temps falling. Should be some good action today. Good luck to all those hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat on a property that has cattle on it again this year last night. Went there to pull down a camera and do an observation type of a sit. If nothing was moving or the cattle were too many, then I would avoid this spot this year. 

I ended up having 4 bucks go by. Two 2 year olds, a spike, and then at 5:20 I stood up and turned around and here comes a 155+ or so 10 pointer. I had a goal this year, 160" or better. I grabbed my bow but I never had time to get my release on. He stepped into my scent stream and stood there at 25-30 yards. He ended up walking behind some trees, so I never would have had a chance to shoot. 

He was very nice and maybe I shouldn't be too hung up on score and just go for a mature deer. This guy was super nice and I'll probably not see a deer this big the rest of the year. 

I'm off Tuesday and Wednesday, so you bet your butt I'm going back out to that spot.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

First sit this morning. Saw lots of deer up on their feet before dark yesterday, but was slow in the 22 degree 30mph wind. Saw teo doe and a nice buck in the distance. Got out at 11....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

High confidence though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

This is one crazy rut....extreme temps have the deer in late winter survival mode...coupled with abundant standing crops to hide in and a lack of lush winter wheat to feed on...plus you gotta be Jeremiah Johnson to withstand all day hunts here recently!!
I think these along with other factors have contributed to the lack of Kansas kill photos on this thread this year....But in all honesty us seasoned residents know the best time is yet to come to catch the real big boys in daylight....thanksgiving week can be quite productive! Be safe out there boys!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerm said:


> This is one crazy rut....extreme temps have the deer in late winter survival mode...coupled with abundant standing crops to hide in and a lack of lush winter wheat to feed on...plus you gotta be Jeremiah Johnson to withstand all day hunts here recently!!
> I think these along with other factors have contributed to the lack of Kansas kill photos on this thread this year....But in all honesty us seasoned residents know the best time is yet to come to catch the real big boys in daylight....thanksgiving week can be quite productive! Be safe out there boys!


It's crazy Jerm! I know some that have had good action but most are saying mature buck sightings are low..

Grunted in a 150s 10 this eve.. Had him at 30 but was behind brush and didn't turn the way I needed to. Ended up slightly winding me. Not spooked completely from the area hopefully. He just trotted off...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah you pretty much nailed it Jerm!


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice deer. I had to go back to work for a few days. But I'll be back Saturday. Keep after em.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I shot this guy this morning.


That looks like the buck I killed this year!


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Killed this guy at 4:30 this evening. Ignored my grunts but I snort wheezed and he came straight to me. Public land in SCK. Biggest deer of my life! 11 deg wind chill so I almost didn’t go but something made me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

ncsurveyor said:


> Killed this guy at 4:30 this evening. Ignored my grunts but I snort wheezed and he came straight to me. Public land in SCK. Biggest deer of my life! 11 deg wind chill so I almost didn’t go but something made me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beast buck! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Go to Kansas Thursday. Curious to see what this year brings. That's what I like about game cameras. I haven't seen them since about oct 29 and last year the new random deer started showing up about Nov 3 and 4th and showed up hard about the 12-15 and came back around the 20th... Doing the 15-20th. 5.5 days. 

Some great deer pictured on here guys!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Brisk out this am......Happy Hunting to All.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Back at it... Awesome buck ncsurveyor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Those of you who can sit in these temps have my respect. Cold, wet hands took me out of the stand mid morning yesterday. Going into the woods after sun up this morning. Have seen some good moment past couple days. Good luck, stay warm.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Here’s a change of pace for the whitetail guys......8 yards, spot and stalk.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopar17 said:


> Here’s a change of pace for the whitetail guys......8 yards, spot and stalk.
> View attachment 6651067


Stud muley! I want the go west and chase these things so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

They Def think it's late season...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Gnarly mulie mopar!


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

Slow morning but awesome to be out here


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Its cold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Had this guy at 40 yesterday headed to me, too windy for that shot, turned last minute and swung wide of me....









Only got a photo shot. Couldnt grunt because a dink was right under me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Most movement has been afternoon here in sw ks. At least for last two days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

More photos from yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just stuck a big cruising buck at 10:45. Gonna give him some time.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Txag02 said:


> Just stuck a big cruising buck at 10:45. Gonna give him some time.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get him! Way to stand tough in these cold conditions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Txag02 said:


> Just stuck a big cruising buck at 10:45. Gonna give him some time.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In for the pics, congrats!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Waiting for pics, I just saw a giant buck driving to my hunting spot had a doe locked down in a small uncut bean field!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Farmer of a property i hunt just text me saying he just seen a BIG buck by one of my stands! Go figure im an hour away and have to be at work at 3... looks like i know where my ass will be in the morning!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Only went about 100 yds! Nine pts, nice and wide and heavy. First deer in the snow, and my biggest bow kill.

Huge body/neck... I love KS!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats Txag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Txag02!

Beautiful buck.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Public range at 2 pm today.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

That’s a brave deer!!! Hahaha that’s funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

zap said:


> Public range at 2 pm today.


Marty say you thought it was their full body deer target!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great buck, congrats TxAg!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Not bad headgear, one broke off tine. Looks like tomorrow will be my first day hunting.

Good Luck to Everyone!


----------



## Kansas Bowhunt (Mar 23, 2017)

I sat all weekend as well as yesterday (froze my ass off), never saw anything bigger than a ~120" 9 pt. I was in a glorious spot in the Flint Hills; a 170" was killed near me just last week. I suppose we'll just keep trying...


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Afternoons from 2-dark have definitely been the best in SEK as of late. Lots of deer movement during those times the past few days. Good luck to everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I sat 11:00 to 3:00 today and only saw 1 dunk cruising about 2:00 checked my camera under my sons stand and had 3 over 140 around midnight along with a few other bucks must have been a hot doe cruise by!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

The mornings have by far been the best for me. This morning I saw 6 bucks all in the 120-130” range. Feels like all the mature bucks are locked down with does. Seeing a ton of yearling does without their mother’s because their have with their boyfriends.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on great bucks Mopar17 and Txag02 !


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The next two weeks should be killa.

Hope everyone does well!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is some footage I got of an 8 point that I passed on yesterday morning.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Txag02 congrats and welcome back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

NYyotekiller said:


> Here is some footage I got of an 8 point that I passed on yesterday morning.


It looked like a 9 point to me or did I see the wrong video? He would of been a hard one to pass.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

shaffer88 said:


> Txag02 congrats and welcome back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Jerm said:


> This is one crazy rut....extreme temps have the deer in late winter survival mode...coupled with abundant standing crops to hide in and a lack of lush winter wheat to feed on...plus you gotta be Jeremiah Johnson to withstand all day hunts here recently!!
> I think these along with other factors have contributed to the lack of Kansas kill photos on this thread this year....But in all honesty us seasoned residents know the best time is yet to come to catch the real big boys in daylight....thanksgiving week can be quite productive! Be safe out there boys!


Congrats tx ag!! That's a stud! 

This is my takeaway so far this year as well. Was dreaming of autumn, turning of leaves cool temps all that pumpkin spice stuff. Got slapped in the face with brutal winter lol! We're always griping it's too hot now im wishing for a warm up. Im still hopeful for next few weeks seems weather should stabilize, around here they just didn't want to move in 30 mph blizzard. I literally sat watching a bedding area and does just laid there all day bucks too on the south side of cover like it was December 31. I'm sure it'll be good all week while I'm at work then another blizzard will roll in this weekend[emoji23]


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great Buck, txag.

Good video yotekilla.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks all!

Zap, you were right on. 


Sprayed my boots with tinks this morning and had a dink trail me to the ladder at first light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Good start to the morning so far doe and fawn came by at 15 yards then 10 minutes later a spike. Now have 3 doe coming across the wheat


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoping the big boy the farmer seen yesterday shows himself


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Just had a super 140ish 8 point walk the ridge 150 yards to my west. Paid no attention to my grunts. Looked like a 3 year old but a damn nice one


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I’ve seen 4 bucks cruising one shooter and just heard a pack of coyotes in the creek and had 7 deer running to my stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just had a 2.5yr old 7pt chase doe past hope the action stays that way the rest of the eve...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good action tonight... 125" buck chased a doe past me about 80yds.. Couple minutes later, a dink and would-be-shooter 8pt (half racked) frantically searched all over for the doe that was being chased. Grunted him into 15yds and could've shot all day long... Go figure lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Mature buck movement seems real slow in my areas...that outa change here in the next week and a half or so.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Definitely seen more action today but 10:30 passed a 145 inch 9 point and nothing after that makes for a long day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Long day indeed!
After about 10 straight days sun up to sun down all day treestand sits, a man starts to get a little loopy...start talking to yourself and such...sometimes I feel like Tom Hanks in Castaway, talking to a volleyball!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Long day indeed!
> After about 10 straight days sun up to sun down all day treestand sits, a man starts to get a little loopy...start talking to yourself and such...sometimes I feel like Tom Hanks in Castaway, talking to a volleyball!


You could at least talk to your broad head...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Definitely seen more action today but 10:30 passed a 145 inch 9 point and nothing after that makes for a long day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if your anything like me it only takes seeing one to convince myself that today is the day haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I’ve been out 7-8 times in the last 2 weeks, each for half day sits. I’ve sat through the all the nasty weather, froze my butt off but stayed in the stand, thinking that a shooter has to be out, the weather is too good! I’ve played the wind almost to perfection each sit. Have hung a new stand for a wind I wanted. Stayed out of my rut spots until the rut. 
I have yet to see a shooter. Maybe have only seen 1 mature buck. I’ve sat and had 15 different does/fawns around and haven’t seen a buck. I’ve sat and only seen young bucks. I don’t even have a shooter on cams this year. Very very strange and starting to get pretty tiring.
I have had some great sits as far as overall deer activity and younger bucks chasing does, no doubt. Probably 25 deer tonight. Felt like it was going to happen. 
I think my lucky streak of shooting big bucks the last 3 years may be running out. 
We’ll see what the rest of the season brings. Hopefully something quick or my wife may bring the hammer down on me. 
Lots of big bucks being killed around me and close to my spots. Exciting and also frustrating. 
Just needed to vent a little. 
I’m very very blessed to hunt as much as I do and on the ground that I do. Just frustrated.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

I think next week with the full moon coming back will be a lot better daylight movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/1416444625307970/posts/2247869542165470/

Mule deer poached in Scott County. KWPT game wardens looking for older style black blazer and 90s style white Ford Expedition.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

outdrsman11 said:


> I’ve been out 7-8 times in the last 2 weeks, each for half day sits. I’ve sat through the all the nasty weather, froze my butt off but stayed in the stand, thinking that a shooter has to be out, the weather is too good! I’ve played the wind almost to perfection each sit. Have hung a new stand for a wind I wanted. Stayed out of my rut spots until the rut.
> I have yet to see a shooter. Maybe have only seen 1 mature buck. I’ve sat and had 15 different does/fawns around and haven’t seen a buck. I’ve sat and only seen young bucks. I don’t even have a shooter on cams this year. Very very strange and starting to get pretty tiring.
> I have had some great sits as far as overall deer activity and younger bucks chasing does, no doubt. Probably 25 deer tonight. Felt like it was going to happen.
> I think my lucky streak of shooting big bucks the last 3 years may be running out.
> ...


I think its a trickle rut without any intense breeding period this season plus a late start to it.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha and after my long winded post, I just saw my first shooter! Too bad I’m in the house 🤦🏻
Nice wide rack, looked pretty thick. Not real tall but unique looking. Hopefully he hangs around and doesn’t lock down before the morning

Not a great picture through the binos but he was on a mission


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's my update. I was off Tuesday and Wednesday.

It was cold Tues. but with little wind I did ok. Berber fleece w/ windshear did great. Ended up seeing about 14 does/yearlings during the all day sit . Didn't see a buck until the 4-4:45 window, had 4 different basket racked bucks chasing different does.

Saw a few does at first light yesterday and a couple of dinks from 10-1. Last night I had two 2.5 year olds bucks come out into the cut corn field and "stand guard" next to "their" does. 

Pretty uneventful last 2 days. I think the bigger guys might be locked down with does. 

I am now a weekend warrior


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, Griz.

HappyHunting, brother!


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have seen this buck twice during daylight hours and have come close to getting a shot at him. Saw him again last night but ran out of daylight before I could get a shot at him. It looks like he had just got done fighting when he got his picture taken.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope you get him, Smacky.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Really nice buck there smacky and obviously a scrapper


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

smacky11 said:


> I have seen this buck twice during daylight hours and have come close to getting a shot at him. Saw him again last night but ran out of daylight before I could get a shot at him. It looks like he had just got done fighting when he got his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That or he was getting it on when the doe wasn't quite ready!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

smacky11 said:


> I have seen this buck twice during daylight hours and have come close to getting a shot at him. Saw him again last night but ran out of daylight before I could get a shot at him. It looks like he had just got done fighting when he got his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck but I want to see the buck he fought to look like that[emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck on that bruiser Smacky!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Dang that’s a good deerand a great picture . So far today I have seen zero deer just changed stands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Crazy morning for me... 6 bucks, countless does. 2 of the bucks were shooters...

Lots of chasing and bumping does outta their beds.

Passed a 130ish 8pt



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Dang Steve sounds like my day yesterday i am going home probably for the day starting to get worn down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

62* isn't the greatest hunting weather but dang it feels good lol

2 little bucks and a doe so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Smacky, that right there is my dream buck! Good luck with him!


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

The bucks have started chasing like crazy the last 2 days around Glen Elder. Been in the area since Sunday it was quiet until Tuesday afternoon then the switched to on and it’s been on fire.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

pinwheeled said:


> The bucks have started chasing like crazy the last 2 days around Glen Elder. Been in the area since Sunday it was quiet until Tuesday afternoon then the switched to on and it’s been on fire.


Yep it has...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Side of the road buck on the way home at 5pm. He was limping bad. 

Pic sux, he had a few busted off tines.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

0.50 seconds from smacking a dink buck on the way home just now, good thing I was going slow.....he came blasting across the road out of nowhere.

Ya'll drive safe.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Holy tine length batman...heck of a catch Marty...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

zap said:


> Side of the road buck on the way home at 5pm. He was limping bad.
> 
> Pic sux, he had a few busted off tines.


Nice pic Zap.
I had two shooters in front of me tonite...and I wasn't expecting anything. My own fault I didn't connect


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Killin ain't everything, kiwi.

Glad you had a good hunt.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like first hunt this season will begin shortly.....public, hoping for zero cars at the parking lot....:wink:


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

zap said:


> Looks like first hunt this season will begin shortly.....public, hoping for zero cars at the parking lot....:wink:


Good luck! It’s been slow here in SEK! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Sat till 915 this morning and saw just one scrub buck before I had to get out. Going to get back in around 1 hopefully. Maybe this snow forecasted for this afternoon and evening will benefit the sit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Some good looking bucks in this thread. Due to work I haven't been able to get out today and tomorrow may be my last chance to hunt for the season.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thor3209 said:


> Sat till 915 this morning and saw just one scrub buck before I had to get out. Going to get back in around 1 hopefully. Maybe this snow forecasted for this afternoon and evening will benefit the sit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I sat til 945 and saw some does and small bucks right after sunrise and after 8 the woods were dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRX OKIE 87 (Oct 11, 2016)

zap said:


> Looks like first hunt this season will begin shortly.....public, hoping for zero cars at the parking lot....:wink:


This was my entire season.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

One nice mature buck at 2pm, 60 yds no shot. Packed out at 3:30.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Guess we was sitting on the wrong piece of property during the snow. Checked cams today and this guy was there


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow hewi. Nice deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea i wouldnt mind getting a crack at him!


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy smokes! Get him! Wonder what color his rack is?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Yesterday was a very brutal sit in a treestand....over the years Ive noticed very little movement on windy bad weather days, no matter what time of season it is...I see the best movement on nice sunny days with mild winds....I'm bout done sitting days like yesterday, takes it out of a man....


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

bsstalker said:


> Holy smokes! Get him! Wonder what color his rack is?


Definately looks dark chocolate lol


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well this morning was interesting to say the least. Sit on a field edge over looking a big cut bean field. Around 745 a huge buck walks across the field and into some timber on the river bank. I got down at 8:30 to go home and get ready for church. I decided to walk over to the timber where I saw him walk in and there he was laying there with a doe about 90 yards in the timber. He didn’t have a clue I was anywhere in the world. If it was rifle season he would be dead and I’d be a happy hunter. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

Hadn't had a lot of time to hunt this year but was able to get out yesterday morning. This was only my 4th or 5th time to get out. I had been seeing bucks cruising but no chasing so I'm not sure what phase we are in here especially with my limited time out. I did manage to shoot this buck on 11/17, my little girls 9th birthday, so I guess this is our present.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Jerm said:


> Yesterday was a very brutal sit in a treestand....over the years Ive noticed very little movement on windy bad weather days, no matter what time of season it is...I see the best movement on nice sunny days with mild winds....I'm bout done sitting days like yesterday, takes it out of a man....


Twas a bit brisk...


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Marty it was brisk only made it till about 9:00 am. Great Buck kskid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I was dressed fairly light but made it from late morning until 3:30. I wished I had my heavier stuff. The walk out warmed me up quite a bit.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone see this dude killed in kansas??


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

That's Sick!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I bet there weren’t too many bucks that beat him in a fight. Might have injured a few if I had to guess. Crazy looking deer.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Passed a stud buck on the way home, trailing a doe near the side of the road. He was right on her...


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

zap said:


> That's Sick!


My thoughts as well Marty!


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Put down an eight this evening. My season is over.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

sapper1 said:


> Put down an eight this evening. My season is over.


Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on your buck, Sapper. :cocktail:

I saw another buck trailing a doe about two hours ago. Not chasing....trailing, slowly behind her. Very visible area. Second one today...the other was a nice big buck in broad daylight.

So, I guess we still have 10 days or so with maybe the best in front of us.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't been on here much lately and haven't had much time to hunt the last 2 years due to some medical issues with my youngest but my boss (father) was gracious enough to give me a couple days off work last week and made it happen on the 14th. He won't score real good but this buck means a lot to me. 

I was texting back and forth with my uncle as he had a big 10 behind him and I happen to look up and see a flash in the cedar thicket in front of me. It ended up being a buck trailing a doe and thought there was no way I would get him turned off the doe. Out of desperation, I threw him some aggressive grunts and a doe bleat and he turned on a dime. (when does that ever happen?) He walked in pretty fast and stopped him with a grunt but with a 5" diameter tree covering his vitals. I waited and when he took another step I stopped him again and made a great shot. 

There's nothing like sending an arrow through the vitals on a mature buck.... no feeling like it.

FYI, The last 5-7 days have been the best for us so far.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

That buck is built like a linebacker. Nice job!


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Not much happening around here this morning. Grunted in a small buck. Watched him rub a tree for a while. Going back out shortly to try it again.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

REDVANES said:


> I haven't been on here much lately and haven't had much time to hunt the last 2 years due to some medical issues with my youngest but my boss (father) was gracious enough to give me a couple days off work last week and made it happen on the 14th. He won't score real good but this buck means a lot to me.
> 
> I was texting back and forth with my uncle as he had a big 10 behind him and I happen to look up and see a flash in the cedar thicket in front of me. It ended up being a buck trailing a doe and thought there was no way I would get him turned off the doe. Out of desperation, I threw him some aggressive grunts and a doe bleat and he turned on a dime. (when does that ever happen?) He walked in pretty fast and stopped him with a grunt but with a 5" diameter tree covering his vitals. I waited and when he took another step I stopped him again and made a great shot.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great buck..love his character..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

my brother shot this on the 8th, it was fighting with another buck, when the fight was over he grunted and it tore a tree up and came over, this picture was with trial camera about 20 seconds before he shot him. He said the other buck was about the same size..


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Been on stand all day. Havent seen a deer since 10:30 pretty slow all day sit


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saw 15 does tonight. Only two bucks and they were not interested in the does at all. The rut on my property has been really strange. Very little chasing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Tagged out, but pull some cards today to see what was roaming around.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

A few more









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

That’s a very active scrape , very nice bucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> That’s a very active scrape , very nice bucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mock scrape. I just cut a vine and hung it from a tree then peed in the bare dirt below.  Worked like a charm. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

My season just turned around! 7:55 i put an arrow in this guy! Shot looked great, 30-32 yards. Found good lung blood before he crossed the property line. My buddy has permission but i do not so im goin to talk to the owner lady who lives 200 yards from where he entered her land! Wish me luck!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Alrighty!!! We’ll be (im)patiently waiting, good luck!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome! Hopefully pics coming soon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Way to go Hewi!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope it's a short recovery Hewi! In for pics!!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I keep hitting refresh Hewi....c'mon


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Got him boys!!!! Pics to come!!!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

hunterhewi said:


> Got him boys!!!! Pics to come!!!


Congrats!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm on pins and needles....congrats Sam!!


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

hunterhewi said:


> Got him boys!!!! Pics to come!!!


Congrats, look forward to the pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Got him boys!!!! Pics to come!!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome, could not happen to a nicer guy!!!!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Here he is guys! Shot was further forward than i thought, 250 yard track job


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great buck Hewi!! Congrats!


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome deer!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

stud of a buck


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Very nice. Get that thing in the cooler and go get the :darkbeer: you earned


----------



## rlp (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool deer! Congrats


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! Feels good to finally put a tag on a buck after eating tag soup the last 4!! 

Thought he was broken off in the pics, turns out his back right foot had been broken above the hoof which is what caused his right antler to grow that way!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

hunterhewi said:


> Thanks guys! Feels good to finally put a tag on a buck after eating tag soup the last 4!!
> 
> Thought he was broken off in the pics, turns out his back right foot had been broken above the hoof which is what caused his right antler to grow that way!
> 
> View attachment 6657985


That’s one bad rascal, great job on your 4 year pursuit!


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

hunterhewi said:


> Thanks guys! Feels good to finally put a tag on a buck after eating tag soup the last 4!!
> 
> Thought he was broken off in the pics, turns out his back right foot had been broken above the hoof which is what caused his right antler to grow that way!
> 
> View attachment 6657985


Character bucks are always my favorite. Nice one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

What a stud!!! Great buck too... Congrats Sam.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great buck!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Here is a better pic of how his left side grew


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

hunterhewi said:


> Thank you everyone! Here is a better pic of how his left side grew
> 
> View attachment 6658275


That’s awesome. How noticeable was his broken ankle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

AUDuckSlayer said:


> That’s awesome. How noticeable was his broken ankle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We kinda figured he had an injury on that opposite side, we got to looking and his ankle was twice the size as the other 3 and had a pretty good knot where it healed


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Such a cool buck. Congrats


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats man!


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Watch for ticks on these dead bucks guys, I killed my buck on nov 12, the temp was 11deg wind chill and when I caped him the next day I pulled at least 30 very alive ticks off his head.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep seen one with ticks when it was cold a couple weeks ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome buck hewi!


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I stand corrected... I wouldn't want him with a matching side, with all that cool stuff going on! Great buck, Hewi!


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice one Hewi! Well I am leaving for 4-5 days to be w family so it's that time every cruising giant within 4 miles walk by my cams and bed down by my stands! And I'll get back and the rut will be mostly over. I've only seen two shooters up to now, haven't seen as much rut action as previous years seems like. With that said, I've been lucky to be able to sit almost every evening and weekends since late October.

Good luck guys n gals. Safe travels and Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats hewi. What a unique buck!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome looking buck Hewi! Tons of character. Congratulations.


----------



## PSEPreacher (Nov 1, 2012)

Awesome buck Hewi! Glad being on the phone posting on AT didn’t mess you up! Knowing my luck, I would have never gotten a shot off... [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Not only was i making a post on here, but i had my right leg propped up on the railing of the tripod as my knee was hurting a little. Somehow managed to get it down and grab my bow and get stood up without him blowing out of the county!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

hunterhewi said:


> Not only was i making a post on here, but i had my right leg propped up on the railing of the tripod as my knee was hurting a little. Somehow managed to get it down and grab my bow and get stood up without him blowing out of the county!


Great buck hewi! Sometimes it works like that then sometimes it seems that you breathe wrong and they bust you lol..

Happy thanksgiving guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Just had a hot doe being chased by 3 bucks 2 were 160 plus she was running for her life I grunted one stoped at 36 yds and took off before I could settle my pin ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! Hope you tag one today.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING my fellow kansans!! Good luck to everyone still out!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!
Congrats to all who have had a successful season.
Busy day here..gonna grill some Ribeyes later.

https://youtu.be/3wUKINcsb3A


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://youtu.be/6Gk7-lAs0x4

Always deer huntin...lol


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Had and awesome week in Kansas last week. Big boys seemed to be on lockdown but I still brought some meat home. Couldn’t catch up to the big boys though. Got some pics though


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My son is in stand and has seen 5 bucks and multiple does. Bucks are all chasing! He had 3 bucks chasing one doe coming right at him on a trail and then they all just turned and went a different direction. He is still trying to get his first with a bow.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

It would be a good morning to be out too bad I have a double entry door scheduled to install.


Hope your boy does good today, Griz.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Great to hear Griz. Hope he gets his first. I’ll be in a tree by Saturday PM around Fall River and hope the same action is going on. Looks like Monday will be the day to kill with great weather and the barometric pressure hovering in the money spot for buck movement most of the day. Good luck to everyone still after em!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

My first expierence out of state hunting and had a great farm to hunt on. My specs seem to be struggling here in kansas though--Even though Ive killed many big NY deer 180-200lb broadside passthrough up to 40 yds, they went less then went ten yds n dropped--I cant seem to get a passthrough even at close yardage here in kansas?? Upped my FOC and arrow weight n all? Are the deer here really that much tougher??


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

NY state can be a pretty harsh environment so I think the herds would be somewhat similar in that regard.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Reelrydor said:


> My first expierence out of state hunting and had a great farm to hunt on. My specs seem to be struggling here in kansas though--Even though Ive killed many big NY deer 180-200lb broadside passthrough up to 40 yds, they went less then went ten yds n dropped--I cant seem to get a passthrough even at close yardage here in kansas?? Upped my FOC and arrow weight n all? Are the deer here really that much tougher??


I don’t know as if their any tougher than New York deer, but for the most part they are larger. New York deer need to be quite tough/hardy to survive the extreme winters that we have. All whitetails regardless of location have toughness programmed into their dna. 

Although I have killed a bigger a body size deer here in New York(297lb) than I have in Kansas, I would say that Kansas has much larger body size deer for the most part. The 2 that I have shot were 279lbs, and 267lbs. Both deer were complete pass throughs for me and I shoot 65#, 30.5” draw with a 512 grain arrow at 276fps. 

I would bet that shot location is the biggest factor that your encountering.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Found 2 dead bucks today one in creek and one not no holes or anything is ehd or cwd a problem this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Reelrydor said:


> My first expierence out of state hunting and had a great farm to hunt on. My specs seem to be struggling here in kansas though--Even though Ive killed many big NY deer 180-200lb broadside passthrough up to 40 yds, they went less then went ten yds n dropped--I cant seem to get a passthrough even at close yardage here in kansas?? Upped my FOC and arrow weight n all? Are the deer here really that much tougher??


Are you shooting expandables?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Found 2 dead bucks today one in creek and one not no holes or anything is ehd or cwd a problem this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Did they die recently? Sounds like it based on the fact you could tell there were no holes and they weren’t just a pile of bones. That should rule out EHD. Usually they die in late summer or early fall if they have EHD. 

There has only been a couple cases of confirmed CWD in Kansas. And if I remember the map correctly that was in in the NW part of the state. Not sure where you are hunting. You could always call the GW and they could get you in touch with a biologist and they could come out and take samples. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Edit to my last post. There have been 131 cases involving CWD & whitetails. I didn’t realize there were that many. Here is a pic of the map from ksoutdoors.com and a link. 

https://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Big-Game-Information/Chronic-Wasting-Disease











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah gw is kinda a dick so wasn’t gonna involve him unless I find another one , they died in the last 2 days and were complete so I’m not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I’m lv county so ne that’s not on that map 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Blizzard coming, 5 to 7" of snow...cant wait,..

relocated 1 stand, had a buck travel an edge last night,.stand was borderline to far and arrow with passthru would disappear into the river.. added another stand where numerous trails are crossing..


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://youtu.be/wL8HqOar6pE

https://youtu.be/kRsqrCbQ7D4

Storm should pass by 1pm..plan to be in a tree by 2


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

...


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like red does as good in the snow as it does in the mud! Haha

Good luck man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes sir,..he does well

Made a gallon of hot buttered apple cider
Taco soup is simmering on the stove.

Hopefully no one loses power to their house..on standby if needed


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone braving the elements tonigjt? I’m heading back in right now. It’s currently 34 with a NW wind around 20-25. I’m heading into a spot that is on a river bank that is kind of out of the wind. I’m not expecting much but I got to hunt when I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Hunting!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Saturday morning I was hunting a creek/crp intersection. My son was 1/4 mile straight S where a hedgerow meets me/creek.

I had 2 yearlings come out of the crp and work their way under my stand. On the other side of the creek was, I'm guessing, momma doe and had a 145" 9 point tending to her. He was standing guard over her. He got to 30 yards on the other side of the creek and was just staring at the 2 yearlings under my stand. He then let out a big snort-wheeze and turned around and slowly walked with the doe. 

They had just bedding on the edge of this creek probably 50 yards from me behind some trees for an hour. The doe finally got up and came out of the creek straight S of me. I wanted her to just take that hedgerow S and go towards my son, so I slowly moved my arm to get her attention. She did the head bob thing for a couple of minutes and then slowly jogged S. The buck took off with her. I thought perfect, they are going straight to him. About 1/2 way between us I could still see them and for some reason she took off through the hedgerow and the buck followed. 

My son never saw them.......DANG!

It almost worked


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably a good idea to dig out your orange vest/hat and put it with the bowhunting gear so you do not forget it.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

So we get a text from the guy who euro mounts our deer heads. He sent my hunting partner these pics after he dropped off his head Saturday. One is a trail cam pic and the other taken thru his binos from his tree stand which he was afraid to get down from. This is in Jefferson county KS. Looks like the real deal to me.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Kick them up said:


> So we get a text from the guy who euro mounts our deer heads. He sent my hunting partner these pics after he dropped off his head Saturday. One is a trail cam pic and the other taken thru his binos from his tree stand which he was afraid to get down from. This is in Jefferson county KS. Looks like the real deal to me.
> View attachment 6664805
> 
> View attachment 6664807


Those are some crazy pictures! I wouldn’t of got down either. I would of called someone to come get me lol and have them carry a shotgun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I saw on south of there in Douglas.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Cool pics! Saw one back in the 90s outside Council Grove. Big ole cat


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty sure that’s the cat version of tree stand hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Been a while since I've been here. Shot a nice 162 couple years ago on public. Nothing last year, and only had tune for 3 sits this year. My private got leased so been scrounging to find ground. Pocket book isn't deep enough. Going hard next year. I'm a mobile hunter anyway but really going to work hard see if I can't put a buck down next year.


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Michshooter said:


> Pretty sure that’s the cat version of tree stand hunting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep... I agree


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Bet he didn’t see any deer on that stand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rifle season starts tomorrow.....hopefully all the archery hunters get their deer before the window hunters do.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopar17 said:


> Rifle season starts tomorrow.....hopefully all the archery hunters get their deer before the window hunters do.


Hopefully one day archery hunters will stop bad mouthing rifle hunters just because there’s a few bad apples in the bunch. And the window hunters don’t wait til rifle season. If they’re going to poach they will poach whenever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

mopar17 said:


> Rifle season starts tomorrow.....hopefully all the archery hunters get their deer before the window hunters do.


I'll take a rifle hunter every day of the week over archery hunters who take unethical shots because they couldn't let one get away.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

JWilson90 said:


> Hopefully one day archery hunters will stop bad mouthing rifle hunters just because there’s a few bad apples in the bunch. And the window hunters don’t wait til rifle season. If they’re going to poach they will poach whenever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, not sure why everyone lumps all rifle hunters into the same pot


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

hunterhewi said:


> Exactly, not sure why everyone lumps all rifle hunters into the same pot


I don’t get it. I’m sure most on here are gun owners not rifle hunters but gun owning citizens that get irate when the media sums all gun owners up as gun toting ******** ready to shoot anything that moves. I know it irritates me and here we got another hunter doing the same thing that I bet makes him or her mad when they’re stereotyped by something. I don’t get how people just make a general assumption of a multitude of people based on how they chose to hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I see what you’re saying, but I’ve never had a crew of archery hunters do an illegal drive through our farm. It happens nearly every year during rifle season. I hope to catch them red handed this year.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

They get a bad wrap as you generally have more issues with them. Stereotypes are real for a reason. Looks like a duck quack likes a duck. It's usually not a dove


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

JWilson90 said:


> I don’t get it. I’m sure most on here are gun owners not rifle hunters but gun owning citizens that get irate when the media sums all gun owners up as gun toting ******** ready to shoot anything that moves. I know it irritates me and here we got another hunter doing the same thing that I bet makes him or her mad when they’re stereotyped by something. I don’t get how people just make a general assumption of a multitude of people based on how they chose to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re foolish to assume I was implying all gun hunters. Sure, I think Kansas needs to change regulations as states similar to Iowa but that’s a whole different debate.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanksgiving morning I had this guy come across the pasture to a grunt call. There was a little bit of wind from the South and I was set up on a fence line/hedge row running North/South between two blocks of pasture ground. I had a plum thicket 20 yards in front of me and I set up a buck decoy to my South. My hope was that any deer coming would circle to the North to get downwind of the decoy and get "pinched" between me and the thicket. This buck did exactly that like he read the script! I saw him coming from the East about 150 yards or so away. I grunted to him and he came at a pretty good trot grunting back the whole way. He spotted the decoy, postured and after a brief stand off, stepped right into the open at about 15 yards. After the shot I watched him tip over about 50 yards away. Gotta love it when everything comes together! Good luck to all still out and after them and congrats to all who have tagged out already.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great buck KSNimrod!! Congrats man


----------



## Droptine4301 (Sep 28, 2017)

Congrats KSN


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

mopar17 said:


> You’re foolish to assume I was implying all gun hunters. Sure, I think Kansas needs to change regulations as states similar to Iowa but that’s a whole different debate.


I agree....take out center-fire rifles and go to shotgun and muzzle loader only, then watch Kansas become great again! 
The difference in bow hunters vs rifles hunters generally speaking ....is most bow hunters are die hard and passionate about what they do....many rifles hunters are just week-end warriors...neither class is better than the other, just different priority's in life.
Bow hunters in Kansas have 4 1/2 months to get it done...rifles hunters only have 12 days to seal the deal...the real problem with hunting ethics being compromised round here is the dog wagons infiltrating every square inch of ground, with little respect to wildlife or other hunters...funny how the dog boxes go on the trucks the day before rifle season opens.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> I agree....take out center-fire rifles and go to shotgun and muzzle loader only, then watch Kansas become great again!
> The difference in bow hunters vs rifles hunters generally speaking ....is most bow hunters are die hard and passionate about what they do....many rifles hunters are just week-end warriors...neither class is better than the other, just different priority's in life.
> Bow hunters in Kansas have 4 1/2 months to get it done...rifles hunters only have 12 days to seal the deal...the real problem with hunting ethics being compromised round here is the dog wagons infiltrating every square inch of ground, with little respect to wildlife or other hunters...funny how the dog boxes go on the trucks the day before rifle season opens.


I noticed the "dog wagons" around the area I was hunting in as well. Every day it seemed I'd see a different one cruising the dirt roads. 

Local guy I know out there mentioned how a bunch of these trucks aren't hunting coyotes, but deer. He said that local poaching is the deer herds largest enemy.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

How do poachers use dogs? Just curious.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

They just claim they are coyote hunting. If I remeber right. I've lived in to many states now.

They used to shut down coyote season the weeks or rifle deer. You can use radios etc when your coyote hunting. And almost impossible to prove your not.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

ncsurveyor said:


> Are you shooting expandables?


No slick trick 100s, carbon express blue rz 250s, 345gn arrow just went to victory vap 400s n got a passthrough-- tough one though


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

bsstalker said:


> How do poachers use dogs? Just curious.


They only use the dogs to claim that they’re coyote hunting like sleeperis mentioned.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

We are pretty fortunate, aside from specific areas our county is rough enough that dogs don’t get used a lot. It’s defintiely not the dogs fault but it’d be tough not to shoot one of the dogs if they were chasing a deer by me.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

NYyotekiller said:


> They only use the dogs to claim that they’re coyote hunting like sleeperis mentioned.


While trespassing? Do the dogs run the deer down like greyhounds do yotes?


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Or they just keep the dogs in the boxes and stay in the rolling ground blind. I got it now. Jeez, I'm not with it today.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Poachers make me sick! Last year someone dumped a headless buck carcass just yards of where I park while hunting(I wasn't that day). In plain sight like they wanted me to find it.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

bsstalker said:


> Or they just keep the dogs in the boxes and stay in the rolling ground blind. I got it now. Jeez, I'm not with it today.


:lol:

:wink:


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

KSNimrod said:


> Thanksgiving morning I had this guy come across the pasture to a grunt call. There was a little bit of wind from the South and I was set up on a fence line/hedge row running North/South between two blocks of pasture ground. I had a plum thicket 20 yards in front of me and I set up a buck decoy to my South. My hope was that any deer coming would circle to the North to get downwind of the decoy and get "pinched" between me and the thicket. This buck did exactly that like he read the script! I saw him coming from the East about 150 yards or so away. I grunted to him and he came at a pretty good trot grunting back the whole way. He spotted the decoy, postured and after a brief stand off, stepped right into the open at about 15 yards. After the shot I watched him tip over about 50 yards away. Gotta love it when everything comes together! Good luck to all still out and after them and congrats to all who have tagged out already.


 Great photos and cool story, Bro!
That ol' boy's rack is the perfect combination of ugly and beautiful; a classic big wild whitetail buck.

Congrats!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great buck ksnimrod, congratulations!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

4 1/2 months? 

Now the bowhunter/crossbow fanboys want to further restrict rifle hunters, :lol:

Im ready for an "Any Weapon All Inclusive Season"

Its a 1 buck state.. give firearms hunters 3 months to find their buck. They will be much more selective, allowing the younger bucks to get older... then Tenpoint/ravin can release their 300y autoloading xgun.. meanwhile, no, compound hunters still cant use a drawlock...lol

Lot of hate and innuendo toward coyote hunters. Sure,.some have poached, been caught,.. just like plenty of bowhunters/xgunners have been caught poaching as well.

You want to take away rifles? I would rather go back to making kids be at least 14., and eliminate the unmanaged zero conservation wiha program.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats on the buck KSN. He’s a stud and an awesome story to go with it. 

Today has been bittersweet. My dad killed his best buck to date and the number 1 buck on our new lease. I had this buck at 18 yards on Nov 2nd and couldn’t get a shot. It’s awesome to see the ol man get a good one tho. He’s hunted lots of years and never killed anything this big so I’m happy for him. Now I have the lease all to myself and hope I can get lucky in late season. Here’s some pics of the deer my dad got. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

^^^^Tell your dad congrats!

Great buck and story ksnimrod! 

My FIL, son and I are still out trying.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> Great buck KSNimrod!! Congrats man


x 2 Well done Sir. Mighty nice.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats to your dad! Was it a rifle kill?
I punched my either sex tag yesterday.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats to your dad! Was it a rifle kill?
> I punched my either sex tag yesterday.


Yes it was a rifle kill. This buck was getting pretty patternable He was pretty active during daylight hours.. I thought I was gonna get him last Sunday cuz He came within 80 yards of the blind I was hunting in that morning and when I left that morning I bumped him and watched him bed about 200 yards north of one of our stands and thought I’d get a crack Sunday evening but never did. There was no doubt in my mind one of us would have a chance at him during rifle and since my dad had more vacation time than me he was able to hunt before me lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy for him, my dad is 80, no longer hunts...enjoy every moment!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

zmax hunter said:


> Happy for him, my dad is 80, no longer hunts...enjoy every moment!


O I will. I’m dang near his personal guide lol. Every year me and my hunting buddy hang all the stands. Run all the cameras and do all the work and he just comes in and hunts. This year tho he spent a full day on our new lease helping with stands and stuff. It’s good to spend time with him and finally see him land a good one tho. There’s another shooter on the property I’m just hoping I get a chance at him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I finally managed to get a buck knocked down. And I mean finally, I haven’t tagged a buck since 2014. On top of that, this is the first time I’ve ever killed a buck on our own property, which makes this extra special. Up until last Friday I hadn’t seen a mature buck from the stand, since then I’ve seen several. We have a lot of pictures of this buck and he was one of the main deer I was after.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry about the funky looking stuff on some of the pics, iPhone portrait setting takes some nice pics, but it does weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome, Q2.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

JWil congrats to your dad! Fine buck!

KSQ2, awesome buck, congrats!!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Great buck KSQ2 and Jwilson your dad should be grinning 'cos those big 8/9s are cool


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Great buck,congrats.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Saw two mature bucks walking right behind doe this morning in daylight and next to the road.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great bucks Jwilson and KSQ2. Zap, you're due. I'm still seeing some slow walking by good bucks behind does.

It never ceases to amaze me how tough deer are. Here's a doe fawn that originally cut her hide straight across from position 9 to 3 at the inside top of her leg on what I'd guess was a barb wire fence. Then later I'd guess she caught the rip in another fence and she ripped it down her leg resulting in the tear in the first photo taken 11-11-18. The newly exposed meat was red but the old exposed meat was blackish. We figured she was a yote dinner for sure. But here she is a photo from yesterday morning. It sure looks to me like it is going to heal.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! As usual great and educational pictures hawkfarm. You’re right deer are simply tough critters.


----------



## jessemue (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this but I wanted to share an experience I had and see what others have to say. 

My cousin and I went out this afternoon to a property that I have had permission on for 10 years or so. My cousin and I were about 300 yards apart and both sitting stands with clear views of the closest road. Between 4-5 the same red Chevy pickup drove by 3-4 times, always going the same direction so I suspect he had a loop. Looked shady to me by about the 3rd time. Around 5 a group of does went out of the crp I hunt beside and into a cut bean field that runs along the road. The truck went by one more time, went down to the mile line, turned around and came back, slowed to a stop, rolled down the window, the barrel of a rifle sticks out and proceeds to shoot one of the does that is feeding about 200 yards from me. A man then gets out of the truck walks across the field to retrieve the doe. When he gets it back to the road he proceeds to gut it on the road. I thought if I got a license plate number that should be enough, along with what I saw to get some serious action from local authorities. I didn't want to approach him, I just had my bow and I didn't know what to expect if he knew he was caught. I was able to get a plate number, a description of the vehicle, a description of the person, not to mention watching the whole thing happen. I immediately called the KDWP and was basically told that they would look into it without doing much to assure me that anything would actually happen. I then called the sheriff and got one of the least helpful responses I could imagine. He said, "Next time you see it call it in sooner, then we can maybe catch them in the act. At this point it is just your word against his." 

To say I was disappointed by the response I got from the authorities would be an understatement. I hope that others have stories with more closure than mine seems to have. 

I'm not trying to badmouth anyone, I know how much work wardens have. I just expected a little more from this situation. 

Am I overreacting? Anyone else with any similar experiences?


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

No not overreacting.That is a solid case for them and it should be pursued by the wardens.Busy time and only so many hours in the day but hopefully they will follow up.Call KDWP again.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Road hunting scum or he had a handicapped license. Some handicapped people walk just fine.....see it at the handicapped parking spots all the time....:wink:

It does make sense to call the sheriff asap.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Cell phone video or pictures go a long ways in getting someone like this arrested. I know it’s a different situation, but when I have a dealing with a trespasser I either take a small video of them or snap a quick photo of them. Game warden has always thanked me and used my photo/video for evidence to arrest them.

I would imagine that the very few game wardens that KDWP has are the busiest all year this week.

How many wardens are there scattered about Kansas? I’ve never seen one in all my time out there.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

It has seemed to me that the KDWP puts WAY more value and resources in federally protected migratory birds vs deer this time of year. Not knocking any bird hunters in any way.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

NYyotekiller said:


> How many wardens are there scattered about Kansas? I’ve never seen one in all my time out there.



The one I talked to this year covers 2 counties by himself the way it sounded.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

What a week in Kansas! This is the latest week I’ve ever hunted Kansas and it was fantastic. 

I got it done the evening of 11/29. Had pics of an old buck with one really big left side and a funky right side. We named him Lefty and knew he was an awesome old buck and a good one to take if presented the opportunity. I decided to go hunt him since the Beanfield stand hadn’t been hunted since mid October when a guy killed a 175” giant in there, so the set was fresh and unmolested for over a month and half. 

The stand was tucked in a timber draw with a creek running right through it and surrounded on 3 sides by standing beans and a cut corn field on the other side. It was the perfect location. 

I settled in about 2pm and got all my camera gear and such setup as quietly as possible. It had been slow the first couple of hours but at 430pm I got a text from my buddy Shelton, hunting another tract of ours, that he had just shot a big deer we named Swoop. So needless to say I was pumped for him that we had a big deer down in camp. And he had just put the pressure on me since I was the only one left in camp with a tag now. 

I was texting him back and forth trying to get pics and details of his hunt as light started to fade on me. With about 20 minutes of shooting light left I told myself I needed to try to make something happen so I grabbed my Can call and grunt and did a series of soft bleats and tending grunts. Almost immediately I heard something behind me rustle the leaves and stop. A full minute or two went by without another sound. Then it started again and got louder and closer. I eased my head around the tree behind me and there he was...directly behind me and downwind walking strait at my tree. I saw the huge left side and knew it was Lefty. I quickly turned my camera on and pointed it in front of me in my shooting lane because I had no time to swing it behind me. He was walking so close to my tree I was literally holding my breath hoping he didn’t scent me and crossing my fingers the head to toe Scentlok would do its job. He stopped once and tested the wind which scared me, but I saw his tail shake as if it was all safe and he kept coming. To hear him grunting and walking in the leaves from 5 steps away from my ladder sticks was awesome. He passed by me angling through my shooting lane and I drew as he passed a tree. He briefly halted as if he caught movement but he kept walking at a hard angle away from me. He was so close I decided I didn’t want to attempt to stop him and possibly spook him so I settled my pin back mid body for the hard angle and let it fly. It hit its mark and he did a big mule kick and took off. There was a large dry creek bed not 20 yards from where he stood at the shot and he made an effort to jump it but couldn’t make it across with 2 big holes in his vitals. I briefly saw him hit the other steep bank but slide back down and crash. He was done in a matter of about 10 seconds or less. I was “Done in Kansas”! 

I did a short post hunt commentary on camera, thanked the good Lord for the many blessings he’d given me, and packed up my gear and headed down the tree. 

Once down I got my camera back out and did the best job I could to video and hold a flashlight on the recovery. I found blood quick and he was spraying like crazy from the big Rage Hybrid Extreme that had opened him up. I headed strait to the creek where I saw him jump and shined my light. There he lay just perfectly in the bottom of the ditch. I was so pumped!

I texted my buddies to head that way because it was gonna be a haul to get him out. We all 3 hoisted him up the bank and then got him loaded into the truck. 

It was a special nite to have tagged out and also have my buddy tag an awesome deer as well. Not only did we tag but my other buddy who owns the land tagged out a few days earlier as well. So all 3 in camp had a big Kansas deer down. It was an epic week of hunting to say the least for these old boys. 

After taking care of the deer, we went and ate a fine steak dinner and had some celebratory drinks and shared memories that’ll last a lifetime. 

I took my buck to the Taxi yesterday and the first thing he said was “that deer broke off his whole right main beam!” He had a big chunk out of his right funky side and sure enough that’s where his main beam would’ve been. To think, had he matched his left side he would’ve been 185”+ I bet. His left good side with split G2 taped out at around 77” and the right funky side was 49”. Man I wish we would’ve had earlier pics of him but we didn’t get any until the week of Thanksgiving after he was already broken off. 

I was trying to top my 160” deer last year and kill my first Booner...and he may have been that deer prior to breaking it. Oh well, I’m super happy with him and getting him mounted because he has such character. Just gotta figure out the best form to use to accent the huge left side, but also the character on his right. Either way he’ll look great on my wall next to my other KS deer. 

Now the countdown begins to 2019 when we do it all over again! 

Good luck to all those still after em!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

leftee said:


> No not overreacting.That is a solid case for them and it should be pursued by the wardens.Busy time and only so many hours in the day but hopefully they will follow up.Call KDWP again.


Definitely, don’t give up. If it had been a big buck, the response would have been different, because the charges would be more severe.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck mdnabors!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome buck man!! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

zap said:


> Awesome!!!!


Thanks Marty, good luck to you too


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome buck and great story mdnabors. Congratulations.


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

3 Great KS Deer, congrats!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone seen this!?!? Killed about 30 miles west of where I hunt currently.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, that bull has been running around for a while over east of Coffeyville, it was just a matter of time before somebody put a tag on it. It was stuck on airport ground for a while and had to be run out by the game warden and a buddy of mine. Bull didn’t act too wild, but I don’t think there are any game farms around there either. Kind of a mystery as to where he came from.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> Yeah, that bull has been running around for a while over east of Coffeyville, it was just a matter of time before somebody put a tag on it. It was stuck on airport ground for a while and had to be run out by the game warden and a buddy of mine. Bull didn’t act too wild, but I don’t think there are any game farms around there either. Kind of a mystery as to where he came from.


There’s a high fence operation between mound valley and coffeyville but everyone in the comments say it didn’t come from there. I do know there was someone that had trail cam pics of one last year south of oswego. Pretty cool experience for the hunter I bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

jessemue said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this but I wanted to share an experience I had and see what others have to say.
> 
> My cousin and I went out this afternoon to a property that I have had permission on for 10 years or so. My cousin and I were about 300 yards apart and both sitting stands with clear views of the closest road. Between 4-5 the same red Chevy pickup drove by 3-4 times, always going the same direction so I suspect he had a loop. Looked shady to me by about the 3rd time. Around 5 a group of does went out of the crp I hunt beside and into a cut bean field that runs along the road. The truck went by one more time, went down to the mile line, turned around and came back, slowed to a stop, rolled down the window, the barrel of a rifle sticks out and proceeds to shoot one of the does that is feeding about 200 yards from me. A man then gets out of the truck walks across the field to retrieve the doe. When he gets it back to the road he proceeds to gut it on the road. I thought if I got a license plate number that should be enough, along with what I saw to get some serious action from local authorities. I didn't want to approach him, I just had my bow and I didn't know what to expect if he knew he was caught. I was able to get a plate number, a description of the vehicle, a description of the person, not to mention watching the whole thing happen. I immediately called the KDWP and was basically told that they would look into it without doing much to assure me that anything would actually happen. I then called the sheriff and got one of the least helpful responses I could imagine. He said, "Next time you see it call it in sooner, then we can maybe catch them in the act. At this point it is just your word against his."
> 
> ...


Not over reacting at all.....call KDWP again, ask to talk to a supervisor, if he/she doesn’t give a satisfactory answer, ask to speak to his/her supervisor....keep climbing the ladder, you will get some satisfaction. 
You have a great case for them, don’t let them blow you off, don’t take no for an answer.....any questions PM me.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

jessemue said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this but I wanted to share an experience I had and see what others have to say.
> 
> My cousin and I went out this afternoon to a property that I have had permission on for 10 years or so. My cousin and I were about 300 yards apart and both sitting stands with clear views of the closest road. Between 4-5 the same red Chevy pickup drove by 3-4 times, always going the same direction so I suspect he had a loop. Looked shady to me by about the 3rd time. Around 5 a group of does went out of the crp I hunt beside and into a cut bean field that runs along the road. The truck went by one more time, went down to the mile line, turned around and came back, slowed to a stop, rolled down the window, the barrel of a rifle sticks out and proceeds to shoot one of the does that is feeding about 200 yards from me. A man then gets out of the truck walks across the field to retrieve the doe. When he gets it back to the road he proceeds to gut it on the road. I thought if I got a license plate number that should be enough, along with what I saw to get some serious action from local authorities. I didn't want to approach him, I just had my bow and I didn't know what to expect if he knew he was caught. I was able to get a plate number, a description of the vehicle, a description of the person, not to mention watching the whole thing happen. I immediately called the KDWP and was basically told that they would look into it without doing much to assure me that anything would actually happen. I then called the sheriff and got one of the least helpful responses I could imagine. He said, "Next time you see it call it in sooner, then we can maybe catch them in the act. At this point it is just your word against his."
> 
> ...


Did your cousin also witness the poaching and if so did you relay that information to KDWP? That would be two witnesses plus a picture of the license plate and the perp can be ID'd. I would suggest you keep pursuing it. Our local GW is unfortunately having a banner year on catching poachers (good for the GW, bad for the deer population). One poacher when to jail last week thanks to one of our neighbors. 

Super deer mdnabors. Congrats


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

*Self-Filmed Video of "Lefty"*

Thought y'all may enjoy the amateur video I threw together of the recent Kansas hunt I had where I killed "Lefty". No poking fun...I'm no pro at the video part! Lol

Enjoy and Good Luck to all!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice video and awesome buck. Very happy for you, brother!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet video! Congrats man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome video!! Looks like we shot brothers this year! Congrats on an awesome buck


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice video mdnabors! Thanks for sharing. Great job editing as well.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words. Really happy with the outcome myself!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I pulled this from the "getting kills but no passthroughs" thread, anything look wrong to you guys?


_I also suffered a passthrough dilemma myself this year--But with my horrible specs--Not yours--I would love the have my younger strenght and draw weight--I was getting complete pass throughs last 6 years in NY. I havent had to track a deer for years--They were dropping within 12 yards, complete pass throughs w my 40#/25 1/2"/ either 330gn or 300 gr arrows- that had only 75 gn muzzys---Last year I went to an 85 gn slick trick and devastated a doe n 8 yds she was done. But she was a younger doe-- 
This year I went to kansas first time--And because my new house contruction is dragging, not exactly how I wanted to go. I was hoping to be working out and shooting and getting my poundage up- was hoping for 50+#s---and just shooting everyday like I always did late summer through fall opener. So , in Kansas -with-in 20 yds I was only getting like 8" broadside penetration on big kansas bucks w 330gn/85 gn slick trick broadhead. So I went to a 100 gn slick trick. a 345gn total arrow--I got less--like 6" broadside penetration? Loss of fps? I guess. So I had alot of luck w the victory VAPs I shoot on my lighter bow, so I got some of those weight foward, Victory VAPs for my main bow, almost same total weight, and I got a complete pass through--Although a younger buck from a less hilly area--Those big bruisers in the Flint Hills are super dense. More than I expected. Even a 200lb crossbow didnt get the penetration I expexted. I always wondered how guys shooting 70#s on the TV shows werent getting pass throughs. Now I can see why-- In my lousy specs I think The VAPs are here to stay, and maybe even going back to the 3 blade Muzzys Just seem to slip through them w less resistance--to me?_


----------



## Bow Jaxon (Jan 5, 2013)

KSQ2 said:


> I pulled this from the "getting kills but no passthroughs" thread, anything look wrong to you guys?
> 
> 
> _I also suffered a passthrough dilemma myself this year--But with my horrible specs--Not yours--I would love the have my younger strenght and draw weight--I was getting complete pass throughs last 6 years in NY. I havent had to track a deer for years--They were dropping within 12 yards, complete pass throughs w my 40#/25 1/2"/ either 330gn or 300 gr arrows- that had only 75 gn muzzys---Last year I went to an 85 gn slick trick and devastated a doe n 8 yds she was done. But she was a younger doe--
> This year I went to kansas first time--And because my new house contruction is dragging, not exactly how I wanted to go. I was hoping to be working out and shooting and getting my poundage up- was hoping for 50+#s---and just shooting everyday like I always did late summer through fall opener. So , in Kansas -with-in 20 yds I was only getting like 8" broadside penetration on big kansas bucks w 330gn/85 gn slick trick broadhead. So I went to a 100 gn slick trick. a 345gn total arrow--I got less--like 6" broadside penetration? Loss of fps? I guess. So I had alot of luck w the victory VAPs I shoot on my lighter bow, so I got some of those weight foward, Victory VAPs for my main bow, almost same total weight, and I got a complete pass through--Although a younger buck from a less hilly area--Those big bruisers in the Flint Hills are super dense. More than I expected. Even a 200lb crossbow didnt get the penetration I expexted. I always wondered how guys shooting 70#s on the TV shows werent getting pass throughs. Now I can see why-- In my lousy specs I think The VAPs are here to stay, and maybe even going back to the 3 blade Muzzys Just seem to slip through them w less resistance--to me?_


Ummm, how many deer did this guy shoot in Kansas this year????


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Poundage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Not sure how many he killed but sounds like he shot plenty of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> I pulled this from the "getting kills but no passthroughs" thread, anything look wrong to you guys?
> 
> 
> _I also suffered a passthrough dilemma myself this year--But with my horrible specs--Not yours--I would love the have my younger strenght and draw weight--I was getting complete pass throughs last 6 years in NY. I havent had to track a deer for years--They were dropping within 12 yards, complete pass throughs w my 40#/25 1/2"/ either 330gn or 300 gr arrows- that had only 75 gn muzzys---Last year I went to an 85 gn slick trick and devastated a doe n 8 yds she was done. But she was a younger doe--
> This year I went to kansas first time--And because my new house contruction is dragging, not exactly how I wanted to go. I was hoping to be working out and shooting and getting my poundage up- was hoping for 50+#s---and just shooting everyday like I always did late summer through fall opener. So , in Kansas -with-in 20 yds I was only getting like 8" broadside penetration on big kansas bucks w 330gn/85 gn slick trick broadhead. So I went to a 100 gn slick trick. a 345gn total arrow--I got less--like 6" broadside penetration? Loss of fps? I guess. So I had alot of luck w the victory VAPs I shoot on my lighter bow, so I got some of those weight foward, Victory VAPs for my main bow, almost same total weight, and I got a complete pass through--Although a younger buck from a less hilly area--Those big bruisers in the Flint Hills are super dense. More than I expected. Even a 200lb crossbow didnt get the penetration I expexted. I always wondered how guys shooting 70#s on the TV shows werent getting pass throughs. Now I can see why-- In my lousy specs I think The VAPs are here to stay, and maybe even going back to the 3 blade Muzzys Just seem to slip through them w less resistance--to me?_


This guy must hunt with chest waders because the @#$& is getting real deep.


----------



## as.ks.ak (Aug 13, 2016)

Alright, I needed to get in on this. You guys are making me homesick. From the pics of you fellas prepping for the season to the pics of bucks hitting the dirt-you’re making this Kansas boy think twice about moving North. I live in Alaska now, so yeah yeah yeah I’m being that guy. I know I’ve got bears, sheep, goats, moose etc. 

But let it be known there is something about hunting the rut in KS, every fall I dread being away from a certain familiar river bottom back in the heart of the US. Thanks for helping me live vicariously through your seasons!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

as.ks.ak said:


> Alright, I needed to get in on this. You guys are making me homesick. From the pics of you fellas prepping for the season to the pics of bucks hitting the dirt-you’re making this Kansas boy think twice about moving North. I live in Alaska now, so yeah yeah yeah I’m being that guy. I know I’ve got bears, sheep, goats, moose etc.
> 
> But let it be known there is something about hunting the rut in KS, every fall I dread being away from a certain familiar river bottom back in the heart of the US. Thanks for helping me live vicariously through your seasons!!
> 
> ...


With the dough I'm assuming you're raking in up there, retire early and move back to the promised land in a few years!


----------



## joshtaylor (Oct 9, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> I pulled this from the "getting kills but no passthroughs" thread, anything look wrong to you guys?
> 
> 
> _I also suffered a passthrough dilemma myself this year--But with my horrible specs--Not yours--I would love the have my younger strenght and draw weight--I was getting complete pass throughs last 6 years in NY. I havent had to track a deer for years--They were dropping within 12 yards, complete pass throughs w my 40#/25 1/2"/ either 330gn or 300 gr arrows- that had only 75 gn muzzys---Last year I went to an 85 gn slick trick and devastated a doe n 8 yds she was done. But she was a younger doe--
> This year I went to kansas first time--And because my new house contruction is dragging, not exactly how I wanted to go. I was hoping to be working out and shooting and getting my poundage up- was hoping for 50+#s---and just shooting everyday like I always did late summer through fall opener. So , in Kansas -with-in 20 yds I was only getting like 8" broadside penetration on big kansas bucks w 330gn/85 gn slick trick broadhead. So I went to a 100 gn slick trick. a 345gn total arrow--I got less--like 6" broadside penetration? Loss of fps? I guess. So I had alot of luck w the victory VAPs I shoot on my lighter bow, so I got some of those weight foward, Victory VAPs for my main bow, almost same total weight, and I got a complete pass through--Although a younger buck from a less hilly area--Those big bruisers in the Flint Hills are super dense. More than I expected. Even a 200lb crossbow didnt get the penetration I expexted. I always wondered how guys shooting 70#s on the TV shows werent getting pass throughs. Now I can see why-- In my lousy specs I think The VAPs are here to stay, and maybe even going back to the 3 blade Muzzys Just seem to slip through them w less resistance--to me?_



hahahaha this is absolutely hilarious, he acts like he was shooting a buck everyday and getting no penetration-----day 1 i shot 2 bucks 8" penetration, day 2 i shot 2 bucks 6" penetration, finally, after 42 1/2 bucks and 12 young not so tough does, hes shooting passthroughs on hillside bucks (you know, they are more pass through'y on the hillside)...I was going to say what grown man can only shoot 40 lbs, but i guess it could be a woman.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Dec 13th, late season survivor


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^nice eye candy! What a bruiser w no broken tines! I'm still grinding at it, sometimes feel like launching my bow kinda like a mad golfer would hurl a club. Who else is still "out dere wiff 'em?"


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

^Awesome looking buck. He looks old. Any history with him?


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

bsstalker said:


> ^nice eye candy! What a bruiser w no broken tines! I'm still grinding at it, sometimes feel like launching my bow kinda like a mad golfer would hurl a club. Who else is still "out dere wiff 'em?"


Happy Gilmore......haha.

My dad always told me the trouble with getting mad and throwing stuff is sooner or later you’ll have to go pick it up. I’ve never minded hunting late season, except it takes a couple weeks after rifle season for the deer to settle back down. They get pushed pretty hard around here during that time.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://youtu.be/Efj-kpL2JXM

He broke a fork, 1st yr with this property.


----------



## Gixxer1237 (Dec 9, 2018)

bsstalker said:


> ^nice eye candy! What a bruiser w no broken tines! I'm still grinding at it, sometimes feel like launching my bow kinda like a mad golfer would hurl a club. Who else is still "out dere wiff 'em?"


I'm still out there swinging away. Will be tell theres deer down or season is over. I just need to fill the freezer before we run out...


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Best of success to you.

I have an antlerless tag i plan to fill with my bow. Really enjoying all the deer jerky this year..just made another 10lbs..
Using a liquid seasoning, simple and great flavor.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 10, 2017)

anyone hunt along the arkansas river? my favorite place to hunt in the world


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

bsstalker said:


> ^nice eye candy! What a bruiser w no broken tines! I'm still grinding at it, sometimes feel like launching my bow kinda like a mad golfer would hurl a club. Who else is still "out dere wiff 'em?"


I too am still at it. Passed on a lot of 130 -140 bucks in November and now may be regretting it.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Me too. I passed up a funky non typ looking decent buck Oct. 30. Lookin back at pics I'm not so sure he ain't over 6 yrs old. With all the time I have to hunt throughout the season I dont want to shoot something mediocre in Oct.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm still at it. So is my son and FIL. 

Went out this weekend for 3 sits. Only had 3 does go by Sunday morning at 5 yards as far as anything in shooting range. Saw several other groups of does here or there, but all far away. 

Checked a cam yesterday. Been 3 weeks. Almost all buck pics were at night.

Already told myself, since this coming weekend will be my last chance to hunt, I'll have to fill my tag on a doe if given the opportunity.

2 of our spots are next to a thick bedding area, one is across the road. Well, Saturday night I was sitting across the road and 8 does came out of the bedding area and walked a 1/2 mile away. My FIL went driving by right at dark and he counted another 18 does. That's 26 freaking does that were in that bedding area! I think a few need to be cleared out.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.gofundme.com/thetrumpwall

Whats the wall like on your bow?
Im shooting the z7x, i really like the wall.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/thetrumpwall
> 
> Whats the wall like on your bow?
> Im shooting the z7x, i really like the wall.


Hoyt RX1 I like the wall on the link better though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/thetrumpwall


:lol:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

The ol man finally got it done tonight. He is officially retired and has been hunting almost every evening since late October. His hard work and time paid off. He shoots a his fair share of doe every year and always holds out for ones like these. How long until I retire?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats to your dad. Great buck. Perseverance paid off.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

That is one heck of a nice buck! Congrats to your dad!!!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome deer your dad got! 

Tons of character on that one. Love the big kickers off the G2’s.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Fantastic,congrats to him!


----------



## bowonlyJCD6873 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow! What a stud buck! Congrats to your dad.


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally get a few days in a row to finish the season looks like good weather in the S.E. still have standing beans. Good Luck to any other late hunters


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Did my last hunt this morning. Thought for sure I would have a doe come by but saw nothing. Hopefully my son can get something later this week.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Out of all the Kansas guys who live in the state who hunts public?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> Out of all the Kansas guys who live in the state who hunts public?


Used to hunt a good bit a few years ago. Hunted a few spits this year, next year i plan on hunting a lot of public


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Same looking to make some connections on trips. Don't care where it is in the state. I want a hunting buddie damnit lol


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I may do some next year on the public. They honestly have some good spots around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm just tired of hunting alone to be honest. It's fun to throw my stand on and go out, but hunting public ground here I've made a few aqauntences and helping another out has been alot.more fun.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

sleeperls said:


> Out of all the Kansas guys who live in the state who hunts public?


imp:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

sleeperls said:


> Same looking to make some connections on trips. Don't care where it is in the state. I want a hunting buddie damnit lol


Come on by...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I've seen a 3 year old 11 with a lot of potential which dropped one side over a week ago. The neighbor also has seen a buck that has dropped a side. Antlerless gun season starts tomorrow and the road hunters will be back out around us. Any shed bucks better be ducking for cover.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I noticed what I believe is blood splats in two places on this one's left antler. I don't have anything red on the farm (or on the neighbors) that could have transferred. The pics were taken Saturday morning and it rained two days before so it would be fresh. I saw another 4 year old buck with a bloody slash across his nose and he may have been the blood donor.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Great pics as usual


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I really hate the late Antlerless and the stupid mid year 2 day thing. With majority of the gun hunters also x bowing now. How many different seasons do we need for does lol.

Hope the shed bucks hide well. I've only personally known one person who hunts in that season. He is a pure doe only type of guy


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok guys tag soup it is it really was a strange year with I believe to be the peak around November 1st and the 2nd rut near thanksgiving and now their shedding early can’t wait till next year!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My FIL, son and I all ate tag soup. Son sat out tonight in the wind and cold and saw nothing.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> I really hate the late Antlerless and the stupid mid year 2 day thing. With majority of the gun hunters also x bowing now. How many different seasons do we need for does lol.
> 
> Hope the shed bucks hide well. I've only personally known one person who hunts in that season. He is a pure doe only type of guy


Ill be out to shoot a doe tomorrow myself. Possibly this weekend as well


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Ok guys tag soup it is it really was a strange year with I believe to be the peak around November 1st and the 2nd rut near thanksgiving and now their shedding early can’t wait till next year!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shedding early? Im had bucks shedding as early as dec. 15 the last 10 years or so


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

shaffer88 said:


> The ol man finally got it done tonight. He is officially retired and has been hunting almost every evening since late October. His hard work and time paid off. He shoots a his fair share of doe every year and always holds out for ones like these. How long until I retire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


187”+ change. Gross of course, I left the net in the boat. Both sides came out to 85 and change with 17” spread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Killed this guy Friday before Christmas. 

Well what a long season. Many hunting situations have come and gone this year. Many mishaps, mis-steps, swirling winds the bad luck just did not seem to end. I had been out west chasing Mule deer these past four days with nothing to show but the grit in my teeth and soreness in my feet. I packed up my gear and headed to my home away from home. I did not have any prospects in any of my areas with the exception of this buck. However he was a ghost as nocturnal as an animal could get. Heck in three years since he surfaced only two pictures of him existed on trails or in the beans fields during legal shooting time. The few photos I had of him we're generally in the middle of the night. I decided a evening in the stand was better than an evening on a couch. I set up expecting any deer to come from my south along a well used trail some 700-800 yards away from the bean fields to the north. At 5:15 I caught movement from the North and thought for sure the deer would catch my wind as it was swirling SW to Se. These big deer have to be lucky every day of their lives. As a hunter I hope to be lucky once. 20 yard shot 30 yard recovery.







2016






2017






BBD 18 total points


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on a dandy buck!!!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats on finishing strong what a great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome deer what a GIANT!! Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaco737 (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice buck! Congratulations


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Matt he's got mass and width to go with all those points. Tremendous buck. CONGRATS.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys it was a very, very long year but I had shot three does already and was willing to hold my tag till the last evening.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job on that good buck Matte.

Any idea how old he is? He looks like he could be up there in years to me.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Having the teeth officially aged. He showed up three years ago so I know he was at least 4.5 but I'm guessing 6.5. we will see when the teeth aging comes in.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Great buck Matte ! Congratulations and thanks for sharing the pictures and story.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Great buck and great character!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

That's an awesome buck! Way to grind it out :thumbs_up


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, nice perseverance on a great buck!


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Been gone for a few months... just an overall weird season. Crops came out late, neighbors running cattle where they've never had them before, couldn't catch a break on winds for my best stands... finally connected on 12/2/2018... starting to like this hunting with my bow in firearms season... 2 years in a row now I've played sweet string music while wearing my orange. I'd like to tell this long story of how I had years of history and trail camera pics of the buck I shot but that'd be one hell of a lie. First time I ever saw this buck was about 3 hours before I shot him. Asked a neighbor and he told me the deer lived 'west of your place' so I'm thankful for the post-Thanksgiving blizzard. Enough of the blabbing....


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats! Theres that 44+ mass...(see thread about mass) looks to have 48 or more...huge wow factor..and mature!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

GOOD LAWD, some real monsters in this thread. I might just make the move back to KS.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Good lord those are all nice deer. It appears late season worked out well for a lot of guys this year.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome deer kscumminsdriver! Congratulations.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Isn’t it about time somebody starts up the 2019 thread?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Just Do It!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven’t checked in on this thread in a little over a month. Been grinding hard for a while. 

I’ll be eating tag soup this year, mainly because I was targeting one particular buck and only saw him once at 75 yards. 

I did end up shooting another buck which died on the neighbors but he wouldn’t let me get him. Guy is an *******. 

Overall, our mature buck numbers are down this year. Deer numbers however seem to be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Your neighbor can't stop you. Next time call the warden and retrieve your deer.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

sleeperls said:


> Your neighbor can't stop you. Next time call the warden and retrieve your deer.


Wrong. 
The warden will try to reason with the landowner but the land owner can refuse access. 
Went through it this year with the warden by my side.
I did get permission after some much needed help from the warden but it was made very clear to me if the landowner refused the retrieval was not gonna happen. 
Another option is to go in without a weapon without permission but if you’re confronted and asked to leave you have to.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Moved to Wichita i see..

https://www.visitwichita.com/event/2019-monster-buck-classic/23235/


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck cumminsdriver, what a stud!!


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

KSQ2 said:


> Great buck cumminsdriver, what a stud!!


Thanks.

Photos really don't do the deer justice. Just a phenomenal animal. Clearly he's a giant... but his body size was hard to fathom on a whitetail.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Beautiful!Dreamer.
Congrats!!!!
Luv the waders.Tells a story I'm sure.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome buck, KsCD. Congratulations.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

That's an absolute monster, congrats kscumminsdriver. Deer of a lifetime.

Neighbor found these yesterday just off his pond dam. I helped him pull them out. Last pic is of the bigger one. He got salvage tags from the GW and is getting the skulls mounted as locked together. Too bad we won't be seeing either of these next fall. My first time seeing this in person.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Impressive find and photos like usual Hawkfarm! 

Surprised that they’re fighting that hard this late if they had just drowned recently.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Wrong.
> The warden will try to reason with the landowner but the land owner can refuse access.
> Went through it this year with the warden by my side.
> I did get permission after some much needed help from the warden but it was made very clear to me if the landowner refused the retrieval was not gonna happen.
> Another option is to go in without a weapon without permission but if you’re confronted and asked to leave you have to.


You are correct, I went thru the same thing years ago. 
When the landowner told the game warden that he nor I could go get the deer the game warden told the landowner that he could not touch the deer either.
Before I called the game warden the landowner drove me over to where I thought the deer had fallen. We found it and I pulled my arrow but told me I could not have the deer


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Although we have a declining herd there were some very nice Kansas bruisers to outright giants posted here this season...congrats to all who filled tags...residents and non-residents!
So another seasons preparation begins..........


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pics hawkfarm. Also that's a great example of how a trail cam pic can make a buck look much smaller than he actually is.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

very cool Hawksfarm - thanks


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone on here from SE Kansas? My dad and I are looking at some land. What’s the going rate for land per acre? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I probably should clarify. This isn’t for a lease. This is to buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ballpark price per acre in Montgomery county is $2000. That can vary greatly depending upon the size of the property.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I probably should clarify. This isn’t for a lease. This is to buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey brother give me a call tomorrow and ill get you in touch with a buddy down in SE Kansas that owns land in Woodson, Wilson, and Greenwood counties that should be able to help you answer your questions. He may be able to find you some properties for sale. He owns over 15k acres and is constantly buying properties.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

